# Heroin: Brand Names & Stamps



## rivered1

Earlier thread sparked my interest in all the different brand names for heroin out there.  So list the ones you know of and the general area your from.  Ill start it off with cut-throat, black out, game over, full service, def jam, batman and robin and even one time pink lady to name a few.  This is all from bmore.  

And please only ones you have experience with, not what you heard of lke tango and cash.


----------



## Edge80

New JerZ


-God Father
-Parkway South
-Perfect Ten
-Dipset (SUCKED!)
-Adult Content
-Bulletproof

-(A few others I will edit in later when I can remember)


----------



## Khadijah

fleetwood mac (lord have mercy)
purple city
street money
whitehouse (weak ass shit)
summer jam (bangin)


----------



## Pomplemous

shit in a bag


----------



## sourlemone

I don't think i've ever heard of anyone refer to heroin by 'brand name', except in pulp fiction. I'm in sydney btw...is this an American thing?


----------



## rivered1

^^ Its a thing wherever heroin is sold competitvely and I'd imagine specifcally on the streets.


----------



## mariacallas

SHhMACK (with emphasis on the "shm' and "ack" ) with a slight "shttttk" sound. 
LOL. Thats about it.


----------



## checkers

lacey k said:
			
		

> *fleetwood mac (lord have mercy)
> *



Damn those were FUCKING AMAZING.

Umm for the ones I can remember:

Red Light (with a stop light picture next to it)

lol, thats all i can remember.

I'll post what I get today, if i get any.


----------



## knee*b4*zod

from new york

sick call
true story
absolute power
regallion
no way out
911
hercules
horse power

thats all for now......................


----------



## FareWellToFashion

-honda
-Fuck the world.


----------



## blahblahblah

In Chicago there is nto an emphasis on the brand names or stamps as there is on the east coast most of are heroin gets sold in aluminiunm foils, sometimes packaged in mini-ziplok bags.  Occasionally if the spot is up and running for months/years on end the dope will start to be called names such as: blue bags, spade bags, straws, 5 stars.

More often than not around her the dope is more based on its location and workers rather than a brand name.  Example:  The kids spot, a spot usually run by young kids, ir the rice spot, a spot that usually puts rice in the bags but hasnt really done it for years and its still refered to as the rice spot.  Or Fatmans, a spot that the dealer is a fat-ass.  Or the racetrack spot, situated by a horsetrack.  Or the 'Hole', nickname for a certain project complex.  Or the tape spot, where the foils are taped together to avoid tampering.  Or the blue tape spot, or


----------



## malachi305

Edge80 said:
			
		

> *New JerZ
> 
> 
> -God Father
> -Parkway South
> -Perfect Ten
> -Dipset (SUCKED!)
> -Adult Content
> -(A few others I will edit in later when I can remember) *



we had dipset in miami and i thought it was bangin. def. different shit though, i know... but it shows to people that don't know stamps don't always mean everything.


----------



## staind rose

there weren't names in seattle either, hell sometimes they didn't even give it to me wrapped (if it was wrapped it'd be in some plastic from a grocery bag).

they often just cut offa chunk of tar and offered it to me off the knife.


----------



## Ketamike

Similar Thread 

Recently i saw a bag that said 'But Ice'... what the fuck does that mean.. I've dreank Bud Ice.. and it's missing a 't' if we're referring to the glutious... I'm baffled


----------



## Pomplemous

no one has said china white yet


----------



## gugglebum

^^^^
I think that's because it's not a brand name, but more specifically a type of heroin (but don't quote me on this, I don't know much about smack)

Bags that I've had?
I had a clear little plastic baggy with heroin in it in Tanzania once. I was trying to buy coke, ended up getting smack. I still did it though. Actually, there's a pretty interesting story to this, but I don't think I wanna go through the hassle of typing it all.


----------



## Ketamike

^^ please do


----------



## Twip

Yeah Uncle Gugglebum, we love your stories. ^_^


----------



## paradoxcycle

black night 
taking lives
hot sauce 
slick rick 
K9 (sucked!)
michael jackson 
dog food


----------



## rivered1

oo mj I forgot that one.  Also no limit.


----------



## Edge80

Bump


----------



## atrain

philly, 1990-1992

sunny
blackman
tnt
vietnam
whitey


----------



## malachi305

MIAMI


cash money
slip -n- slide
DM$
deezal


----------



## rachamim18

*bags of joy...*

I am from the South Bronx.Currently on the menu:


                             Top Dog
                             Big Dog
                              Red Dog
                             50 Cents
                             Libretad
                             Goya
                             Poison [Damn they do not give up]
                             Power
                             Ice Berg
                             24 Karat

          Past contestants:

                            D.O.A.
                            Platoon
                            L.E.S.
                            Obsession
                            This Is It
                              Blue Thunder
                             Black Power
                             Gold
                           Solid Gold
                            Check Mate
                              Lucky Leo
                             Victory
                                Airborne
                              F.D.R.
                              Knockout
                              G.I.Joe
                               Dead Zone
                             Red Zone
                               Yellow Bag
                              Top Secret
                                 O.P.
                                7-Up
                                 Fila
                                 B.M.W.
                                 Sex
                                  DDope [sic]
                                 Color Bag
                                  True Colors
                                   Sick Call
                                  Big Spender
                                   Mad City
                                  Batty Boy
                                   Nestle
                                    Homicide
                                      Tuna
                                    Marlboro
                                     Newport
                                       Kool
 Man,I am getting tired.Its been 25 years in the most dope infested hood in the country,this forum is not big enough...I will list my favorite though:

                                      Parole Violator

                                          and

                                         Dirty Urine

                            I wonder if they are owned by the same people...


----------



## rachamim18

*Ketamikes link...*

Man,I remember Redrum.Lower East Side from the Dead Man Walking guys.I was in Rikers when they got snatched in 97.That jerkoff from The Smashing Pumpkins o.d.d with his friend and 60 people took a fall.They o.d.d on Redrum as a matter of fact.


----------



## rivered1

nice post rachamim.  I was waiting for you to see this post and make a list for us.

Wo, never knew the billy corgan was into dope... learn something new everyday


----------



## Ketamike

^^ It was drummer Jimmy Chamberlain and SP's keyboardist who overdosed.  The keyboardist died.  Jimmy was kicked out of the band for a while.


----------



## rachamim18

*It took me a while...*

Ketamike is right.the thing is,that same crew had 3 murders to their credit but the cops could not care less until some out of town celebrity dies...then its all law and order.They turn my stomach.That crew killed this teen just for selling weed on the same block as their current dope spot.As soon as those musicians kick the bucket they somehow find the time to build a case against 60 kids.It is amazing what the hunger for publicity can inspire.


----------



## rivered1

Ah k thanks for the correction ketamike.

rachamim, sad but having money makes you more important, even in the "equal" eyes of the law.


----------



## captainballs

This thread has fascinated me and I've never done heroin!


----------



## trainwrecker

Well, don't delay then... get out there and do some!


----------



## RockWell

blahblahblah said:
			
		

> In Chicago there is nto an emphasis on the brand names or stamps as there is on the east coast most of are heroin gets sold in aluminiunm foils, sometimes packaged in mini-ziplok bags.  Occasionally if the spot is up and running for months/years on end the dope will start to be called names such as: blue bags, spade bags, straws, 5 stars.
> 
> More often than not around her the dope is more based on its location and workers rather than a brand name.  Example:  The kids spot, a spot usually run by young kids, ir the rice spot, a spot that usually puts rice in the bags but hasnt really done it for years and its still refered to as the rice spot.  Or Fatmans, a spot that the dealer is a fat-ass.  Or the racetrack spot, situated by a horsetrack.  Or the 'Hole', nickname for a certain project complex.  Or the tape spot, where the foils are taped together to avoid tampering.  Or the blue tape spot, or




Fat-ass is that pig that works on cicero ave right? He sells that brown Tar that fat fucker.


----------



## Dolomiti

I was reading a DEA heroin report the other day and it said "heroin is often sold by 'brand names' such as 'body bag' and 'homicide' " ...haha 

ITTLL KILL YA


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

ive had bang bang ur dead with a gun pic on it


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

In baltimore if you get "raw" it usually doesnt have a street name, everyone just calls it raw. The scramble dope (the cut up shit) gets different names, but they all come in gel caps...so you cant tell the difference between black out and homicide or red line or smack down...ect ect. I gotta say tho, some of the cut up scramble dope is pretty good....i used to get this dope called smack down at this spot that ran for yeeears...was really blasze shit.

 I have on occasion picked up in wilmington DE before, and have got those little stamp bags. some of the names on there were red nike, blue nike, monster, drop dead among others. Just give me raw please, ask for it by name! haha


----------



## robatussin

Philadelphia:

white house
black out
AI (allen iverson)
poison
Happy city
overdose
Taking over
Don dada
Murder inc
flat line

there are countless others i cant think of right now


----------



## PureLife

Get rich or die tryin
R.I.P.
Death Wish
S.O.S
Relapse

countless others.


----------



## funknsoul1

No dope in north florida to my knowledge... maybe in new orleans or atlanta, but that's just dangerous for an out of towner. This thread interests me though - the complexity of stamp bags circulating to mark quality amazes a kid from the south who's used to only seeing indiscriminate bags of white powder on the street...one day i'll make a friend up north and try some good h.


----------



## IluvHeroin

Big H, or just "H"
Sugar Hill
Skag
Junk
Thunder
Hell Dust
Tootsie Roll
Crop
Nose Drops
A-Bomb
Dragon Rock


----------



## New

The only one I remember:

/Newark, New Jersey
Death Penalty

that shit fucked me the fucked up


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

medicine cabinet said:
			
		

> In baltimore if you get "raw" it usually doesnt have a street name, everyone just calls it raw.
> 
> I have on occasion picked up in wilmington DE before, and have got those little stamp bags. some of the names on there were red nike, blue nike, monster, drop dead among others. Just give me raw please, ask for it by name! haha




i hear ya on that man.  although once or twice when I picked up (im in B-more btw) i would be like "got that raw?" and the guy would look at me like im a cop or something?  i always wondered if maybe that spot had a certain name but i dunno, i havent picked up H in a long while.


----------



## incident

PureLife said:
			
		

> Get rich or die tryin



Man, I remember that shit.. it was fire. I even got a pic of a few get rich bags in my picture gallery on BL.

Some I can remember off the top of my head (i copped in the South Bronx):
Uno - best ive ever had
Danger
Enjoy
Final Destination
Lexus
Top Gun
Lionhart
Red Bull
Pimp Slap (ugh)
Nokia


----------



## Oswald

I get this banging shit called hot Cum nods you out inseconds


----------



## Ace123

Chicago-

Lucky 7


----------



## Khadijah

robatussin said:
			
		

> Philadelphia:
> 
> white house




Dude, they still usin that stamp, shit. Whitehouse sucks. im sure it aint the same shit no more but when i did it on 04 it was beat.


----------



## phr

I've had Whitehouse back in 04, definitely didn't stand out.


----------



## edarrin

Toronto Canada

No names here either. Comes in triangular flaps made out of lottery ticket things. Varies from off white to brownish chunky powder. Usually pretty good but there is this second rate shit that comes around from time to time that is brown-greyish rocky shit that is cut with lidocaine or something because it makes your lips go numb if you lick a flap.


----------



## oxycont1n

NY (queens)
fugitive
ON DEMAND
CATEGORY FIVE'


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Total Control
Newport
Dead to Rights
D.O.A.
Hit and Run
Back to Bussiness
Overlord
Its Over
Hit and Run
Top Secret
D-Block
City High
Dead Game
Get Rich or Die Trying
Blue Star
Pepsi
Sky High
Pimp Smack
Poison
Fly by Night
Brown Sugar
Lucky 7
777
Runaway
Monkey
El Hefe
Pure Pleasure

Too many to list.... I'll get back to this.


----------



## The Young Geezer

Boston:

 DeaTHly (spelled like that)

NY, Manhattan, near Times Square:
Get Rich Or Die Tryin' and a blank half gram fold which was some white powder shit ass bomb for 40bucks....nothing compared to the pure colombioan I goet down here (check my gallery) but still I OD'd on that one, had the cops comingto the hotel and all, interesting story....I puked on ground zero after that with the remainings of the nag, I snorted what it was left since I had no syringes


----------



## ClubbinGuido

^ Fuckin A


----------



## VerbalTruist

Where I live heroin isnt sold by brand cause its tar.  Its just sold in plastic baggies.


----------



## Arsteraad

damn brand names
never heard of that shit 
my smack is just called heroin
BUT i wish i had dealers competing over my ass


----------



## funkee

'Fire' from NY hasn't been mentioned.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

we dont get stamp bags in Bmore.  we do have brand names though.  last ones I can remember were sucka free and batman and robin.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

^ yea son that sucka free in pk hghts? i heard about that one...

also heard about some scramble around the east side called larry love, lebron james, code blue...havnt tried them but i hear the larry love is off the chain...

Bmore!


----------



## ToxicFerret

blahblahblah said:
			
		

> In Chicago there is nto an emphasis on the brand names or stamps as there is on the east coast most of are heroin gets sold in aluminiunm foils, sometimes packaged in mini-ziplok bags.  Occasionally if the spot is up and running for months/years on end the dope will start to be called names such as: blue bags, spade bags, straws, 5 stars.



Oh god man, ever get them black spades in the west end area? Fucking bomb ass shit, my jesus. I used to know this dude E and he had these green bags fulla raw, I swear. Half a bag would mess me the shit around when I would have to jack 4 other westside blows to get off.


----------



## mikemikemike

Bill
Rustic
Cum Shaft
Regina
Flex
Semen Module
Death in a bag
Sniper
Measles, Mumps, Rubella  aka MMR

Bill was probably the best


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

medicine cabinet said:
			
		

> ^ yea son that sucka free in pk hghts? i heard about that one...
> 
> also heard about some scramble around the east side called larry love, lebron james, code blue...havnt tried them but i hear the larry love is off the chain...
> 
> Bmore!



yea i never tried the sucka free but i heard it was the shit.  i've never come across scramble with a name.  and hell yeah B-MORE WHAT!?  muhfuckas.


----------



## robd

bushwick - brooklyn NY

perfect touch
impulse
*underworld*
*smack*
be happy
lexus
*sweet sensations*
star warz
double play
fire
get rich or die tryin
lucky 13
house of pain
beat lover

lucky 13 is by far the best, awesome stamp too very professionally done, unfortantely only person who has them charges a much higher than normal price.

http://www.newsday.com/news/local/longisland/ny-lidrug0614,0,3942693.story


----------



## vajeeh

On the Streets of Baltimore...the Heroin capital of the United States:

sucka free
Red Monkey
Larry Love
Smackdown
Code Blue
krispy King
007
big Bang
ray lewis
red foxx
Rachel
Kill bill
Bobby brown
King Kong
jigga


----------



## The Real Fatman

theres this copy stamp going around philly right now thats utter shit. I typically stick to pharms but there to damn expensive, TNT was fire but god damn I can't believe how shitty this stuff is can you believe a bag of dope thats less potent than an OC 40.


----------



## CTdopeLove

Bridgeport, CT (a few that I remember from the past few years, most of the dope I get is in unstamped bags):
Sugar Hill (crap)
Final Destination (very good)
Shock & Awe (very good)
Lexus
Superman
Overdose (crap)
Dough Boy (started out good, then some strange psychedelic cut got added, probably by mistake)
New York (with a picture of the Empire State Building, this is what is around now, and is pretty good but nothing really special)

~CTdopeLove


----------



## phr

The Real Fatman said:
			
		

> theres this copy stamp going around philly right now thats utter shit. I typically stick to pharms but there to damn expensive, TNT was fire but god damn I can't believe how shitty this stuff is can you believe a bag of dope thats less potent than an OC 40.



What brand is the copied stamp?


----------



## The Real Fatman

copy is the name of the brand. and well as previously stated its utter shit.


----------



## phr

Oh, I thought you meant a "forged" copy of a known great bag. Typically they're shittier quality and are sold near the originals.


----------



## funkee

187
No Truco 

Brooklyn


----------



## the_dr

bad boy with a pic of a guy shitting or something, intresting stamp. good quality too
r.i.p.
game over
x men
and plain white bags from this one dealer

in nyc


----------



## dankstersauce

These are the stamped bags that i remember:
"Deadman", "Horse", "Toma", "Bling" (then the "g" fell off the stamp and then they sold "Blin"), "presidential", "i'll be back"...i can't remember much more than that.  My favorite was when i got a bag of "Blin" and i'm like WTF? and the dude's like "the g fell off the stamp".  i guess they got alot of use out of that stamp...
edit: i remember "R.I.P." and another one was a stamp of a picture of scarface, like from the movie poster.  which was probably the most intricate stamp i've ever seen on a bag.

it's a shame, i must have spent thousands on all different bags and thats all i can remember...


----------



## NFGvans628

chanel
knockouts 
body bags
g-units 
NBA
lottos
dragons
318
timberlands
get high or die tryin
^ we had like 30+ ods in pittsburgh bc of them bags last summer
contenders
street wars
happy hoildays
enjoy
woody (from toy story)
usa
looney toons
ODs 
K.Y.S. (kill your self)
^ which was funny because they SUCKED 


pittsburgh bags by the way

oh and when i was using i got alot of balloons too


----------



## carl

back in tha day....
We never got brands in Salt Lake City, but there were a dozen other ways the drug was sold. I'd get balloons, mini-ziploc baggies, paper folds, wraps in cellophane, tears off the grocery bag, foil and straight off the tar chunk. We all knew which spot had the best dope, which spot was likely to get busted soon etc...


----------



## the_dr

last night i got some wrapped in foil. well folded is a better description. great stuff, i shot two and almost went out. the edges of my vision got black and the rush took over, i almost resigned myself to another od but then the light came back and i was just a very high mess walking around tompkins. anyone from hte les here?


----------



## paradoxcycle

Anyone in PA/NJ have "Guilty" lately? *FUCKING AMAZING*


----------



## NFGvans628

the_dr said:
			
		

> last night i got some wrapped in foil. well folded is a better description. great stuff, i shot two and almost went out. the edges of my vision got black and the rush took over, i almost resigned myself to another od but then the light came back and i was just a very high mess walking around tompkins. anyone from hte les here?



yeah all the foils ive ever had have knocked me on my ass


----------



## *whitegirl*

euphoricnod said:
			
		

> Where I live heroin isnt sold by brand cause its tar.  Its just sold in plastic baggies.


Yeah, thats how it was in Indiana.  Here in Dayton, still no exciting packaging, just capsules.  The quality, however, is effin amazing!


----------



## the_dr

i had  a star stamp last night/today. good stuff


----------



## kidfrolf

Blo, NY

havent had many with stamps in a while but a few people are still stamping.

game over(seems like thats a common one, basically fake over here)
fire time(amazing)
party
uh'oh!
explore

those are the only recent ones eveything else is blank

anyone else from my neck of the woods come across any good stamps?


----------



## collective_vision

New York:
Top Of The Line
Scarface
XXXL

Top Of The Line is the shit.


----------



## *Venus*

paradoxcycle said:
			
		

> hot sauce
> slick rick
> K9 (sucked!)
> michael jackson
> dog food



Had the hot sauce in Philly
Lean with it (sucky)
Spam


----------



## phr

^
He posted that in 04. I'm surprised if you had those recently...


----------



## Khadijah

robd said:
			
		

> lucky 13 is by far the best, awesome stamp too very professionally done, unfortantely only person who has them charges a higher than normal price



Aint no bag worth that much buddy.



> On the Streets of Baltimore...the Heroin capital of the United States:



Fuck that, bmore wil never be the heroin capital Jersey kicks yalls asses. you just got one city we got a whole state devoted to heroin in every single city day and night 24/7 and none of that scramble crap neither.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Indeed to what Lacey said.  Nothing but raw in New Jersey. No scramble.  none of that shit.  Just stamp bags.  The dope I get in New York up by me? Where do you think that shit comes from? Not B-More, not NYC, fucking NJ.


----------



## phr

Baltimore's heroin typically stays in the city, DC, and Maryland. Baltimore also has the highest % of heroin users than any other city. I'm sure medicine cabinet can add to this... I don't know how the states compare, but I'd guess that Jersey would definitely be in the top 3. AFAIK most of Jersey's heroin is from NYC, and Philly to a smaller degree. Regardless of where it comes from, there is a lot of great dope there, sometimes at very cheap prices.


----------



## *Venus*

phrozen said:
			
		

> ^
> He posted that in 04. I'm surprised if you had those recently...



Don't know what to tell you, I'm hoping my ability to read a stamp isn't in question.


----------



## JV

^^wow, i havent seen you post in a long time!  nice to see you posting AND in DC nonetheless!  :D

and i cant comment on stamps since they are in caps here in dayton.


----------



## phr

*Venus* said:
			
		

> Don't know what to tell you, I'm hoping my ability to read a stamp isn't in question.



No, I guess not. Now that I think about it, I do know some stamps that have been out in Philly for over 3 years...


----------



## Khadijah

phrozen said:
			
		

> Baltimore's heroin typically stays in the city, DC, and Maryland. Baltimore also has the highest % of heroin users than any other city. I'm sure medicine cabinet can add to this... I don't know how the states compare, but I'd guess that Jersey would definitely be in the top 3. AFAIK most of Jersey's heroin is from NYC, and Philly to a smaller degree. Regardless of where it comes from, there is a lot of great dope there, sometimes at very cheap prices.




Nah yo, it come from Jersey itself. the reason we got so much of it here is cuz most of the dope comes thru here, we dont need to get that ish from new york cuz it comes straight to us thats why we get better bags. Im sure we get shit from new york but the whole reasn that NJ was "The US heroin capital" according to the DEA for several years is cuz it comes direct to here cuz of Elizabeth which is a main eastcoast port that alot of drugs get shipped into. less restrictions than NY after all that terrorist shit too from what i understand. 

I aint sayin that youre wrong just that NY aint the main supplier of the dope out here we get it ourself.


----------



## phr

Hmm, I'll have to look into it on those DEA sites. I'll post what I find.


----------



## phr

I can't find anything on what percentage of the dope lands in state first and what comes from neighboring states. Apparently they believe that a lot of it comes through the airports, Newark being one of the major ones.

I found this as well:


> The purity of South American (SA) heroin, the predominant type available in the HIDTA region, has decreased slightly. Newark, which previously led the nation in SA heroin purity, now ranks behind Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, and New York City. SA heroin purity has been decreasing in the HIDTA since 2003; however, this is the first time Newark did not lead the nation in SA heroin purity.


That was published last month (June 2007).


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

What is heroin like? Do most of you snort it, smoke it, or IV it? 

I don't plan on taking it since I would enjoy it WAY too much (knowing my past history with codeine/percocets/vicodin) so that's why I never touched it.  I'm not judging anyone that does use heroin but for me it's something I personally don't want to use.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

The thing with baltimore is that its a small city. so when it comes to number per capita, it is usually on the top. i know a few years ago baltimore made MD one of the most dangerous states per capita based on its violent crime rankings. 

and as for the heroin thing, its just a high % of users. i remember hearing something to the effect of one in eleve ppl are addicted....i dont know about those umbers tho, they seem pretty high...i would think it would be more like 1 in 15...dunno tho...

the heroin market in baltimore is pretty varied....since it is right on the 95 corridor, a lot of dope comes down from NY/NJ and up from FLA....im sure there is a decent amount coming thru the port of baltimore too since it is a big port city.

there is raw dope, SA hard grey/tan/white rocks, nice and clean...its pretty much what you will find in a stamp bag once it has been ground down...i know ppl love to say they get like 90%+ purity dope and shit, but rela users know most of the SA dope coming into the country isnt even that high to begin with...ALL DOPE GETS CUT...

when my old dealer got popped they had a chemist analyze the dope and it came back at like 53%...it wasnt the best dope ive ever had but it was pretty good. i think also when the DEA reports on purity %, a lot of it comes form busts they make on the import side, so its still uncut, or just barely.

and as for the scramble dope, i dont know why its only sold in bmore...it seems like all the old heads buy that shit. them and the homeless junkers...its cheap and you get a ton of powder..yea its a shit ton of cut, but if its good scramble the rush will blow you off your ass...lots of quinine and procaine...

ive had some real good scramble in the past, its just not something i liked doing since you are knowingly putting extra cut into your veins...raw dope feels cleaner anyways, plus i always had a solid connec for the raw shit.

either way, good dope is good dope. if it gets you high and makes you nod out with a cigg, melting holes in your nylon shorts, then who cares what city or state its from.

it sucks tho baltimore is so assocaited with heroin, once 50 cent came out with that track baltimore love thing i think ppl realized how bad the problem really is.


----------



## SonOF

NYC (Williamsburg, Brooklyn)


recently:

"Come and Get it"    (red stamp; weak)
"I - 95" (blue stamp; good quality)
"Knockout" (red stamp w/ boxing gloves; good quality) 

I actually come across a lot of stuff without stamps.


----------



## SonOF

captainballs said:
			
		

> This thread has fascinated me and I've never done heroin!



You should, I highly recommend it.


----------



## bassl1n3

edarrin said:
			
		

> Toronto Canada
> 
> No names here either. Comes in triangular flaps made out of lottery ticket things. Varies from off white to brownish chunky powder. Usually pretty good but there is this second rate shit that comes around from time to time that is brown-greyish rocky shit that is cut with lidocaine or something because it makes your lips go numb if you lick a flap.



yup, absolutely correct, lottery tickets, lol


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Cast Away is some fire.


----------



## oneswtwld

what about in Athens, Ga... or nearby


----------



## Zubi420

is this the equivalent of weed having haze kush blueberry white widow northern lights, etc? do they have this for heroin too?


----------



## JV

^^well pretty much.  we dont have stamps around here, but like w/ the cities listed people can know whats good in their city (whats not cut to shit).  like weed, there is really good H and there is cut H that isnt that good.


----------



## Adrenochrome

CHCIAGO:
anal
superman
dirty
aliens
sanchez
blood bags
blowjob


----------



## ValHalla211

syracuse, ny

re-boost... average
darkside... pretty decent
death row... low count... high purity
roadrunner.. were pretty good
NY#1... average
dirty urine.... crush your skull
$$streets on lock$$.. pretty decent and consistent

other packaging is common


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Road Runner was pretty decent.
Technology is pretty fuking good.
Body Bag is insane.


----------



## Khadijah

Wendys, MTV, Ice box....Eh....Wendys the best out of em


----------



## ClubbinGuido

MTV sucks.


----------



## Khadijah

Yea dude there fore the 'eh"....No good....


----------



## collective_vision

New York:

Killa Season

pretty fucking good.


----------



## Free

passport
fire time


----------



## ClubbinGuido

City High fucking sucks.  It sucked last year and it sucks this year.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Guinea Pig was fire.


----------



## Khadijah

Dead end = bangin (depndin on the size)  "SRUIT LOOPS" = Decent, Top Secret = average


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Hell yeah on that Dead End.  The Top Secret I was getting sucked awhile back but thats good to hear the quality has gotten a little better if I gotta settle for that if nothing else is around.


----------



## *Venus*

Philly con't..
Bag in Bag
The wire- booo.


----------



## SPDemon420

do you guys have consistent dealers or do you just get it from people hustling the street?


----------



## CTdopeLove

The New York stamp (originally stamped in red ink with a picture of the Empire State building) is still rampant in my area of Connecticut, but the stamp has changed from red to blue.  The dope has also increased slightly in quality, making it above average quality.

Also, recently I tried a different source and got "#1 Choice" stamped bags, which were pretty damn good dope, way above average.

~CTdopeLove


----------



## Khadijah

Man this dead end keeps comin around but yo the count is SHORT AS A MUFUCKA!! In every b there is like 1 or 2 bags thats fat as hell, like almost 2 of the othe ones. then the rest of em are these bitchass ones that are short. but its good ish and i love the stamp itself. i love how morbid that shit can be Im a freak like that.


----------



## phr

^
I've seen that before. Some unscrupulous dealers keep fat looseys separate. They'll sell those off, and then when someone buys a bundle, the bags will be smaller. Also, some dealers have bangin' sample bags. They'll give them out for free/discount, and then when someone comes back for a bundle they'll get weaker shit. 

That typically happens with a new brand. The first week it'll be bangin' shit and then in the next weeks, after it's an established sought after brand, quality will drop.

Best way to avoid this is to build a relationship with a dealer.


----------



## collective_vision

SPDemon420 said:
			
		

> do you guys have consistent dealers or do you just get it from people hustling the street?



I know maybe four people who sell, but I usually go to the same one or two guys.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Dead Aim is sick

Coming Up is fire.


----------



## phr

^
Damn, that's close to what the bag in my avatar says!


----------



## CTdopeLove

Southwestern Connecticut - Apparently the 3 main heroin dealers I do business with all get their shit from the same person/group up the line, because the New York stamp I've been using for months is finally gone, and this is what all 3 of them had.  Now all 3 of them have the same new stamp, stamped "Twenty-four Seven" in red ink, with a picture of a clock on it.  It seems like the same product as the New York stamp was, however I find it to be of slightly higher quality, although this could be due to my lowered tolerance.

Besides this stamp, I also encountered another stamp 2 weeks or so ago from one of these 3.  They were $20 bags (don't get into the whole >>>{"there are no $20 bags, if you got charged $20 for a bag it's because someone bought $10 bags and wants to double their money"}<<< thing, because these bags were easily twice the size of all the $10 bags in my area, very nice size, and stamped "100% Pure" in red ink.  This dope was of higher quality than "New Yok" and "Twenty-four Seven", but not quite as good as the "#1 Choice" stamp I mentioned in my previous post in this thread.

Anyway, just trying to keep any fellow local dope users informed about the currently available stamps and their quality.

~CTdopeLove


----------



## thugpassion

litlle baloons tied off, in all the colors of the rainbow.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

phrozen said:
			
		

> ^
> Damn, that's close to what the bag in my avatar says!



I almost shit myself when my boy handed it to me because I thought the same thing lol.


----------



## phr

^
Yeah, the stampers aren't really that creative.

I think everyone in the NE has had "Get Rich or Die Tryin" and "DOA", just to name a few.


----------



## SonOF

"Major League" (red stamp with baseball glove) = better than average/decent quality; small bags

Brooklyn


----------



## SonOF

phrozen said:
			
		

> ^
> I've seen that before. Some unscrupulous dealers keep fat looseys separate. They'll sell those off, and then when someone buys a bundle, the bags will be smaller. Also, some dealers have bangin' sample bags. They'll give them out for free/discount, and then when someone comes back for a bundle they'll get weaker shit.
> 
> That typically happens with a new brand. The first week it'll be bangin' shit and then in the next weeks, after it's an established sought after brand, quality will drop.
> 
> Best way to avoid this is to build a relationship with a dealer.



I feel like the bundles I see usually have a _total_ amount that is close to correct, but the bags vary drastically.  Like there might be five skimpy bags and five FAT ones in a bundle.  Not too big of a deal, but unknowingly I sometimes hook people up with the fat bags, and leave the skimp ones for myself (if no access to a scale).


----------



## Khadijah

SonOF said:
			
		

> I feel like the bundles I see usually have a _total_ amount that is close to correct, but the bags vary drastically.  Like there might be five skimpy bags and five FAT ones in a bundle.  Not too big of a deal, but unknowingly I sometimes hook people up with the fat bags, and leave the skimp ones for myself (if no access to a scale).



Thas why ya gotta look at em infront of a light so you can see the shadow of how much powder is in there.

"Always Gangster" with a guy in a trench coat wearin shades and holdin a tommygun. pretty detailed for a stamp. Aight quality wis...but fat as hell..


----------



## collective_vision

I've been getting "Killa Season" for almost 3 months now.  It's from Brooklyn but my dude brings it back to Long Island and flips it for double the price.  Is it common to get the same stamp for such a long period of time?  There have been, without a doubt, 3-4 different batches of dope in the bags.


----------



## phr

^
Yeah it's common. 

Stamp names are typically changed by dealers because of:
-New dope batches
-Someone OD's
-Police are onto it


----------



## Khadijah

God damn...Best Buy was some FIRE!


----------



## ClubbinGuido

417

Stuff was pretty good.  The old batch sucked but this shit is fire.


----------



## MzAnthroP

rivered1 said:
			
		

> Earlier thread sparked my interest in all the different brand names for heroin out there.  So list the ones you know of and the general area your from.  Ill start it off with cut-throat, black out, game over, full service, def jam, batman and robin and even one time pink lady to name a few.  This is all from bmore.
> 
> And please only ones you have experience with, not what you heard of lke tango and cash.



also from baltimore:

eastside:
red monkey (alright scramble)
larry love (bomb scramble)
lebron james (bomb scramble)
blood red (weak scramble)

westside:
smackdown (bomb scramble)
red tops (bomb raw)
green tops (i think this was coke and raw)


----------



## Khadijah

Life Support....good, nice ish.....Short as a muh fucka doe.

I jus like the name, shit. Life support. make it sound good as a muhfucka. I would hate to get a bag called "Instant OD" or some shit like that and its weak as hell. Aw shucks those tricky dealers at it again.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

^yea thats some BS. you get all ready to slam and you think cause the shit is called blackout, ur gonna black out and when u bang it is not as serious as it seemed.


----------



## SonOF

SonOF said:
			
		

> "Major League" (red stamp with baseball glove) = better than average/decent quality; small bags
> 
> Brooklyn



Same guy, same stamp; completely different shit now.  Worse quality and MUCH smaller bags.  Luckily the guy is cool and knows his higher-up screwed him, so he will throw you a lot of free bags because he knows his count is weak (and wants to keep his customers).  I can't wait until he gets rid of all this weak shit...I don't want to stray to another hookup, this guy has always been legit.


Random note:  After being annoyed about getting more of this weak shit, my boy and I found 3 bags in the parking lot at the nearby McDonald's.  One of the bags was almost completely full and they were all folded over (look like they had been dumped recently).  Stamp was blue and said "Top of the Line."  Of course we tried the shit, and it was better than what we had.   
It's hilarious that this one McDonald's is like a goddamn shooting gallery.  That's the second time I have found bags on the ground there (last time they were wet, unfortunately).


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Technology and these bags with a picture of an Owl and the word OWL are fucking fire.

The Technology bags are the best bags I have had in awhile.  The last batch was shit but these are fucking great.


----------



## phr

lol @ owl bags. Some stampers probably follow the Lounge.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

They should hit me off with a brick lol.


----------



## Smacklover

staind rose said:
			
		

> there weren't names in seattle either, hell sometimes they didn't even give it to me wrapped (if it was wrapped it'd be in some plastic from a grocery bag).
> 
> they often just cut offa chunk of tar and offered it to me off the knife.



Black tar in plastic from a grocery bag in San Diego.


----------



## johnnyb420

central california---tar wrapped in a small piece of saran wrap then in a ballon diff colors  one guy sells 20 bags that ae huge and come in the water ballons that look like hand grenades bomb tar for sure




does any body get powder on the west coast?

i keep thinking that it should be coming soon because of the glut in supply from afghanistan but i  have only seen it once here on the left coast


----------



## absent minded

in seattle we just call it "black" or "tar" and it comes in chunks of hard sticky tar wrapped in seran wrap then a water balloon


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Blank bags.  Pretty fucking good.


----------



## collective_vision

SonOF said:
			
		

> Same guy, same stamp; completely different shit now.  Worse quality and MUCH smaller bags.  Luckily the guy is cool and knows his higher-up screwed him, so he will throw you a lot of free bags because he knows his count is weak (and wants to keep his customers).  I can't wait until he gets rid of all this weak shit...I don't want to stray to another hookup, this guy has always been legit.
> 
> 
> Random note:  After being annoyed about getting more of this weak shit, my boy and I found 3 bags in the parking lot at the nearby McDonald's.  One of the bags was almost completely full and they were all folded over (look like they had been dumped recently).  Stamp was blue and said "Top of the Line."  Of course we tried the shit, and it was better than what we had.
> It's hilarious that this one McDonald's is like a goddamn shooting gallery.  That's the second time I have found bags on the ground there (last time they were wet, unfortunately).




I had "Top of the Line" almost two months ago, it was some of the best dope I ever did.

Recently:
Crazy Train
Under Dog (DAMN!)


----------



## the better green

recently had:

Turbo (decent, nothing great)
Ratzo (again decent, but nothing too good)


----------



## dipset153

good luck [stamp]
9 people from rhode island od'd within 2 months
supposly 95 percent pure jan 07


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

heard of Bodyrock and R & B in bmore city earlier this week


----------



## SonOF

recently (Williamsburg, Brooklyn):

"No credit" = pretty shitty
"no pain" = average
"Underworld" = above average


----------



## SonOF

collective_vision said:
			
		

> I've been getting "Killa Season" for almost 3 months now.  It's from Brooklyn but my dude brings it back to Long Island and flips it for double the price.



Damn, I'm from LI, and probably _would_ pay double for good shit rather than driving all the way to Brooklyn every time.


----------



## collective_vision

SonOF said:
			
		

> Damn, I'm from LI, and probably _would_ pay double for good shit rather than driving all the way to Brooklyn every time.



Yeah, the Killa Seasons have been amazing.  Seems my guy is out of cell phone minutes right now, though... no fun.  I hate having everyone in Brooklyn stare at me 'cuz I'm the only white kind driving around Bushwick...


----------



## collective_vision

SonOF said:
			
		

> Same guy, same stamp; completely different shit now.  Worse quality and MUCH smaller bags.  Luckily the guy is cool and knows his higher-up screwed him, so he will throw you a lot of free bags because he knows his count is weak (and wants to keep his customers).  I can't wait until he gets rid of all this weak shit...I don't want to stray to another hookup, this guy has always been legit.
> 
> 
> Random note:  After being annoyed about getting more of this weak shit, my boy and I found 3 bags in the parking lot at the nearby McDonald's.  One of the bags was almost completely full and they were all folded over (look like they had been dumped recently).  Stamp was blue and said "Top of the Line."  Of course we tried the shit, and it was better than what we had.
> It's hilarious that this one McDonald's is like a goddamn shooting gallery.  That's the second time I have found bags on the ground there (last time they were wet, unfortunately).



I did a Major League pretty recently, it was shitty.


----------



## phr

For all the NYC people...

In a thread on another board, we were discussing the NYC scene. The consensus was that since the Guiliani crackdown, there's hardly any open air heroin dealing going on. Is that true, or is there still a considerable open air market?


----------



## VerbalTruist

For some reason I find it pretty unimaginable that Gulianni would be able to make every husslin idiot out in NYC stop dealing and if they did well then shit i guess its time to go to one of those other places....


----------



## phr

Well, he didn't make everyone stop. But I've heard from people that the open air market change happened almost over night. And the difference was huge. 
Just what I've heard. I've never copped in NYC. That's why I'm hoping some of the people from the area could shed some light on it.


----------



## Khadijah

Guiliani is long gone anyways....I dont know what "open air" drug dealing specifically means , I cant think of a definition other than generally d-boys hustlin on the corner. So if youre goin by that definition, nah I dont think he did achieve that.

Keep in mind I aint tryna talk about shit I dont know myself, But this is just my 2. I never copped in NY with all the great shit right here in jerz. So all i know would be from other ppl that i know explainin what they seen. But they sure dont seem to have a problem coppin or bein able to find some corner boys. 

You gotta rememberNY was a serious shithole for a long time and i think people just are referrin to how giuliani generally "cleaned up" the city....Compared to how NY used to be, anything would seem like a improvement. It dont mean they are gone, just means instead of 15 theres only 5 dealers on each block or whatever, you get me?


----------



## phr

Well, from what I've heard, it wasn't just Guiliani's enforcement of "quality of life" offenses that shut down the open air market. Gentrification was also a driving factor. Displacing the junkies works. 

By open air dealing, I mean just that. Dealers hanging out on the corner, in the middle of the block, by the PJ's, just pitching product and flagging customers. That's opposed to dealers that don't sell out in the open; ones you gotta call or visit.

A bunch of us discussed this on Opiophile, with Rachamim and other former NYC users chiming in about how everything went down and how it changed. (I'm not going to bother linking to the thread, as it contains photos of dope, and talks about a few specific locations(corners, streets, etc))

The reason I asked it here, is because there seems to be a couple people that know the *current* NYC scene, and I'm curious about what they have to say.


----------



## collective_vision

Well, I personally never go to Brooklyn to cop "open-air" style... 
I always call the guy.
I'm sure dealers like that do exist, but I'd rather NOT drive block to block asking scary looking people for drugs


----------



## Mauricio

Trenton, NJ

Larry Love (I'm told it's an issue of honor amongst dope dealers that you DO NOT stamp anything LL unless it is great)

100% Pure (possible false advertising)

Red Bulb (this summer they must have left it in the heat too long because the brown dope was stuck to the bag and had to be scraped off)

Blue Thuder

Rough Riders (seen here, and stuff brought from CT)

And a bunch of others I cannot recall.

Two questions: What are the baggies (stamps) that dope comes in? I've never seen them sold on their own anywhere, someone told me they were food sample baggies, but I dunno. They look liknda like the stuff eggrolls and Chinese food conidments come in (in fact my buddy got ripped off and bought an egg roll torn up into bags and stamped).

Second, if you were stamping dope what would you call it. Mine would be...

10-30% Pure

Narcan't

Mom
Dont advertise in this forum! thx

Ric Flair

Any others???


----------



## phr

> Two questions: What are the baggies (stamps) that dope comes in? I've never seen them sold on their own anywhere, someone told me they were food sample baggies, but I dunno. They look liknda like the stuff eggrolls and Chinese food conidments come in (in fact my buddy got ripped off and bought an egg roll torn up into bags and stamped).



They're called glassine bags. Glassine being the type of paper they're made out of. The small dope bags are typically used to store stamps and some jewelers use them to store gems and rings.




> Second, if you were stamping dope what would you call it?



I'd give a nod(get it?) to some of the famous brands.
-Blue Magic
-Obsession
-DOA
-Tango
-Cash
(I wouldn't use the original Tango & Cash   )

I'd also name them after local refrences.
-leHIGH
-Badlands
-skoolKILL (sic)

Haha, this is too much fun. :D


----------



## GlassAss420

People in Chicago just sell in foils, or foils in certain colored bags if anything..
If you know people you might get better dope in molly capsules, the small 100 or 125 mg ones.. 13 for $100, usually 11 or 12 for $100 on the street.. if you don't get ripped off.. my friend fucked up and didn't check it out one time and got 12 empty foils for $100.. ouch shoulda waited on the dealer man to answer his phone.


----------



## IcarusRisen

There's a brand down here stamped with the Punisher insignia. Pretty decent stuff.


----------



## SonOF

collective_vision said:
			
		

> Well, I personally never go to Brooklyn to cop "open-air" style...
> I always call the guy.
> I'm sure dealers like that do exist, but I'd rather NOT drive block to block asking scary looking people for drugs



Same here.  In NYC (Brooklyn), but have specific guys I call.  I have never just driven up to someone I didn't know and and tried to cop from them.


----------



## SonOF

collective_vision said:
			
		

> I hate having everyone in Brooklyn stare at me 'cuz I'm the only white kind driving around Bushwick...



My guys are in Williamsburg, but sometimes one of them makes you meet him in Bushwick.  Like you said, the white population is not exactly prevalent.     I much prefer W'Burg, as it is much more diverse.


edit:  I just got some_ fire _shit from Bushwick.  Very white, fluffy powder, came in unmarked bags.  Holy shit, I'll wander into Bushwick every time if the shit is this good on any kind of consistent basis.


----------



## pennywise

lacey k said:
			
		

> I never copped in NY with all the great shit right here in jerz. So all i know would be from other ppl that i know explainin what they seen.



thats not entirely true if you think about it...


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

there was some dope in bmore a while back called larry love...heard it was the shit.


----------



## NickyBundles

ny right now we got..

bomba - fucking crazy 
top of the line - very close to bomba but that bomba shits on another level
hippo - very close to top of the line, may be the same dope infact
re-boost - garbage
playstation - garbage
25 - garbage


----------



## Khadijah

pennywise said:
			
		

> thats not entirely true if you think about it...




Oh shit...Tru....Well penny....My opinion of NY dope aint too good then...U got me there dude....


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

lol


----------



## SonOF

SonOF said:
			
		

> recently (Williamsburg, Brooklyn):
> 
> "No credit" = pretty shitty



Just got completely different stuff marked with this red "no credit" stamp, and it is high quality.  Seems like the exact same stuff I said I got from Bushwick in blank bags that was fire.


----------



## SonOF

lacey k said:
			
		

> ...My opinion of NY dope aint too good then...U got me there dude....



NY and NJ are so damn close, I'm sure a lot of the shit is the same.  I'll give Jersey props since they are supposedly the king of the hill as far as dope quality is concerned, but NY is right up there.


----------



## Kenaz

*Open Air Drug Markets in NYC*



			
				phrozen said:
			
		

> By open air dealing, I mean just that. Dealers hanging out on the corner, in the middle of the block, by the PJ's, just pitching product and flagging customers. That's opposed to dealers that don't sell out in the open; ones you gotta call or visit.



In 1994 a good chunk of Manhattan's Lower East Side was an open-air heroin store.   At night you'd see guys standing on Ave B with carpenter's aprons -- change in one pocket, stamps in the other.   Today if you go down Avenue B at night the only thing you're going to see are trendy restaurants and bars.    

I am not in the market for heroin at present, so I have no idea where (if anywhere) one finds open-air smack marts in New York.  But I know that many of the historic drug marts have been out of operation for over a decade.    It's been at least that long since I had someone go "Smoke, smoke" as I was walking through Washington Square Park, which used to be a major hemp-dealing hotspot.


----------



## SonOF

Kenaz said:
			
		

> At night you'd see guys standing on Ave B with carpenter's aprons -- change in one pocket, stamps in the other.



lol, that's a funny image.  Another funny drug dealing technique my boy told me about was when he was in some parts of Puerto Rico, the dealers kept all their shit organized in a tackle box right near them (the type you use for keeping fishing lures and stuff).









^^picture that filled with coke, weed, h, pills, etc.  %)


----------



## PureLife

had some stamp named OK with a dot in the middle of the O. the shit was $60 for a bundle. It smelt like dope, but was very moist, almost wet. Burned like crazy. Didnt bother drying it just tossed it. kinda felt a little opiated off it. But after going through three bags said fuck it.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Probably barely had any dope in it.....


----------



## bmore soulja 07

*im from bmore too*



			
				rivered1 said:
			
		

> Earlier thread sparked my interest in all the different brand names for heroin out there.  So list the ones you know of and the general area your from.  Ill start it off with cut-throat, black out, game over, full service, def jam, batman and robin and even one time pink lady to name a few.  This is all from bmore.
> 
> And please only ones you have experience with, not what you heard of lke tango and cash.



yeah im from bmore too borfn an raised <section removed>  i sniffed/banged almost every dope in west bmore lemme see.... it was

larry love
bin laden
doa
cut throat
def jam
d12
flatline
full surface
showtime
young buck 
d-block (mainly morphine base mixed with raw dope)
ray charles
dynasty
jim jones
stop snitchin
grand hustle
yellow dot
s dot
redline 
king kong
 and the list go on....im 20 im on methadone maintainance now but i been doin dope since i was 15 my opiate addiction started with percocet after my mother had her heart surgery i was so fuckin depressed i needed some kind of sense of hope it started with 3 5mg endocets a night and ended up 7 tylenol 3tablets with 25mg hydrocodone daily everyday which lead to snortin ocs or if i couldnt get oxys i snorted crushed perks if i could....then i made the most retarded ass choice i could have ever made i tried king H..i was still 15 when this was happening my homeboy instant messaged me 1 day telling me he copped some dope cuz we was looking for it for like a month so he drove to my house i told my mother i was going to check the mailbox and i went outside to his truck he wanted to snort it together i did too but my mother probably woulda came outside so he let me have it and i ran in the house an raced in the bathroom fast as possible and opened it it was raw cinnamon brown and all in solid rocks no shake  so i crushed 1 and snorted it i went in the room and 20 minutes later that shit hit me like a cannon ball it was the best thing since i discoved pussy.....so i looked for it bout 9 months str8 couldnt find nothin till my friend took me to Please don't post any area specifics.  (im from baltimore city but in my preteen years we moved into baltimore county so i had forgot how the drugculture was) we cut the corner and 20 heads was tryna sell me dope at da same time so i copped and ate a big chunk of it accidently when i tasted it to test the potency but anyway i went home snorted the little  bit that was left i aint feel shit....so i ended up goin again the next day and it became a ritual....till i was out there on the corner slangin it with them...i was 16 by then and i had ordered a box of 100 syringes online and  i experimented with skin poppin it aint work so i tried iv it was ok but i cooked it too long and the dope boiled away but i learned and i fell in love with it and then my whole life was crumblin before my eyes i tried to kick more then 35 times it was alll a waste i tried bup and low doses of meth but bup worked for me for a while i was clean then i got off bup i was clean for about a month and i relapsed by snortin a oc 80 and 2 days later i shot 1 1/2 pills of dope and od'd died and came back thanks to my mother she stuck with me threw it all i got on mmt and a higher dosage helped me change my whole life i got 2 years clean now.... alls to say if you a opiate lover like me baltimore is the best and worst city for you

Hi and welcome to Bluelight. Please refrain of posting self-incriminating information in the future. We wouldn't want you getting into any trouble. If you have any questions about what I removed, feel free to send me a Private Message -GM


----------



## NickyBundles

^^ how was that ray charles??, we had that here (in ny) it was a blue stamp with a picture of ray behind a piano and the word ray under the piano, it earned a spot in the top 3 best stamps ive ever had.


----------



## idunno24601

I've been using "Save A Lot" bags for the past two months.  They are strong as fuck.


----------



## sparksz

We're not here to help you get drugs. -GM


----------



## Chaos23

NC
NYC
Los Angeles

blue stars
fuck you (picture of blue guy with middle finger up)
queen bee
death certificate
spiderwebs
187
bin laden
lickity split
chaos
OD
black magic
body bag
sudden death
ambulance (pic of ambulance on it)
twin towers
black magic
get high or die trying
black widow
come up
kill joy
death row
angel
devil  (these 2 are from the same people)
lost souls
BPM
8mm
monkey bags
and the best print ever, a pic of George Bush with a gun to his head blowing it off...  it was called simply, "bush"

I have not done dope in few years, but these are some of the ones I remember.  Plus a countless amount of caps, nameless bags of all colors, tin foil bags, black tar balloons, etc etc etc....

I am really glad I don't do that nonsense anymore.  6.5 years was enough of a waste of my life....

I would suggest NOT abusing heroin.  It killed my sister, 13 of my friends, and ruined me for a long time.  Not preaching, just giving my opinion and letting you know my experience....


----------



## panic in paradise

gugglebum said:
			
		

> I was trying to buy coke, ended up getting smack. I still did it though. Actually, there's a pretty interesting story to this, but I don't think I wanna go through the hassle of typing it all.



heheheh this happened to me once, kind of, I had never seen powder heroin in Austin unless it was dehydrated tar, but I was handed a bag of white powder and thought to my self "score!" so I went into the coffee shop, fixed my shot, and then WOOOOOOOOAH! that was a 1/4g cocaine! riiing riiing riiing! 

I should of gotten my first clue when it dissolved and turned into yellow water, huh?

I was totally lit and pissed, it was some damn good yay. I just power walked out of the bathroom and left my works there on the floor and handed the key back to the barista with blood running down my arm. fuck Ill never forget that or the look on that girls face. 

wow, young and dumb.


----------



## Psychlone Jack

In SE NC, about a month ago had some bags stamped 718.  Big red 7 in the middle and a small 1 and 8 on either side.  Dope was ok, better than usual shit around here but not that great.

My usual guy doesn't do stamps usually but we'll see if there's any today. :D


----------



## Khadijah

718 is the Area code for brooklyn/queens/bronx.....Maybe it was from NY


----------



## swybs

Newark, nj
Blue rhino/blue stamp-small quantity/low quality

Cookcut/red stamp (I thing the c in cut was a broken stamp and should be an o, in which case it would be cookout)-good quality/quantity

Blue magic (with sorceror and crystal ball)-awesome quality/quantity-lots of this from different people...all good. Obviously capitalizing on the american gangster film

That's all for now, folks.

Edited to add: american gangster/red stamp-decent quantity/decent quality-def no blue magic-damn, blue magic spoiling a bunch of heads up in here...not that I indulge.

Swybs


----------



## JuniorJunkie270783

wow i wishwe had varieties like that. here in england we just got afghan/paki brown and very rarely sum grey/white stuff what every1 says is china white. it was like a dough you cud roll in your fingers. it was good and a change from afgan brown but dont no if it was proper china white


----------



## sparksz

I'm not going to tell you again. Cut the shit. -GM


----------



## eon_blue

Handful of multicolored balloons....

So far the pink one was the best


----------



## phr

JuniorJunkie270783 said:
			
		

> wow i wishwe had varieties like that. here in england we just got afghan/paki brown and very rarely sum grey/white stuff what every1 says is china white. it was like a dough you cud roll in your fingers. it was good and a change from afgan brown but dont no if it was proper china white


Edit: Damn, I thought you said New England at first.  I was about to say "there's no afghani, let alone pakistani dope in New England!

The brands are just that, brands. All(over 95%) of the dope is Colombian #4, which is already a salt and doesn't need an acid to dissolve. Hell, you don't even have to cook it, although its recommended to kill bacteria. The difference between the brands is just purity. One brand may be 50%, another may be 20%. It's not like the different brands produce different types of highs, well, unless they're cut with an adulterant(rare).


----------



## Psychlone Jack

lacey k said:
			
		

> 718 is the Area code for brooklyn/queens/bronx.....Maybe it was from NY



LOL damn, we went and copped it an hour after the dude got into town from NYC. :D


----------



## PinkBeckie

Pomplemous said:
			
		

> shit in a bag


thats a good one, personally i liek to reffer to it as "moth balls"


----------



## PinkBeckie

hmmmm names ... i really dont know... 

blue bags 
white bags
pink bags
tin foil
buisness cards... 
altoid tins... 


really it dont matter what it came in or "what the name is" its all different. i have goten those shitty blue bags and then got them again and almost died... its all different


----------



## parkwaysouth

*1st post! yay!*

Whats up swbys? Im from nnj area too. heres what IMO are the best out right now: all are blue stamps unless i wrote differently.
-------------------
dope dick
killa season- purple stamp
blue magic
beef
hennesy-red stamp
on the run
usda- red stamp
street crime
crazy-green stamp
-----------------------
dope boy magic
cookout- horrible
american gangster-puke
hannible
direct hit
mortal kombat


back in the day day, my glory days when i was inncocent and i had no worries! im talking copping in broad daylight music blasting doors unlocked no tints money on the dashboard!! crazy and nieve.
best bags of back int he day 2002-2005

a+-harlem nyc area
candyman-harlem nyc area
redbull-harlem nyc area
exit 10
spider
secret window
baseball
s500
bentley
king of dope
ruff ryder
hulk
moby dick-nyc
kiss of death
rick james bitch- blue bags , horrible quailty
twisted
bloody money
funny money
bloodbath
lean back
ray charles-  was killing people in ptown
parkway south
blowjob
oh boy

-----------------
the worst dope ive gotten was when i was on vaction in ft meyers, we drove all the way down to OPA Locka, florida in miami, the bags were fucking stapled shut and 15$ to boot! tasted like baking powder plus old coffee beans! so pissed.


----------



## Psychlone Jack

Copped some shit today called Night Train, had that written and had a pic of a train above that.  Bomb ass dope.  I hit my boy, missed a little and he still got off big time on half a bag.


----------



## JamieTO

This gets me excited for my visit to NYC.. sounds like theres lots of good shit going around.. There arent any stamps where im from.. just comes in papper folded up..


----------



## plan9

I wish we had cool stamps and 'lil envelopes here in SW Ohio. All I can find is little corners of plastic baggies with shit in it that looks like a dingle-berry off somebodies butt-hole. Nasty. It's only redeeming quality is that it does not smell like a dingle-berry but like funky vitamins.


----------



## Psychlone Jack

Copped some shit today, unstamped blue bags.  Reallllly good gear for around here, a solid 9 in my book.  Got a great deal on it too, No pricing discussions -GM


----------



## adio67830

damm so many from newark

dope train
hannibal rising
harry potter
easy money - best
tropicana- worst ever
life support - decent
guilty
body bag
the man 
sunny d
grand hustle


----------



## enoughorangejuice?

from the oranges in nj ...

'smoking aces'


anyone ever get that?


----------



## swybs

Hey, euphoricoj, I had them about 3 months ago-red stamp. Not memorable. Small quantity, small quality, from Newark. 

Speaking of new bags: all I have to say again (forget what thread I said it in):

Purple bag, now and later. Holy fuck. Best dope I've had in over a year. And thank god I had some money to invest. Fuck, so damn good.

Euphoricoj, hit me up with a pm. I responded to your message a few weeks ago but not sure if it went through (fucking Blackberry sometimes looses connection).

Swybs


----------



## enoughorangejuice?

yeah it was a red stamp... not much powder and light brown... not that great


----------



## swybs

One can never stereotype locales, but the oranges-in my experience-get filtered stuff that dribbles from Newark and itown. Of course, it can be way less hot there, but the price points and quality seem to suffer because of this.

To give you an idea, when I had those smoking aces, they were going 5 a pop, simply cause they were light and only mediocre.

Now, Now and Laters-holy shit. If you see nj-area now and laters with purple stamp, do not stop at go, proceed directly to your automated teller machine and withdraw all your dough and get ready to be floored.

Swybs


----------



## Khadijah

Na'Laters! Ah man, sounds like sum good shit. All this talk n Im bein so good lately....


----------



## SonOF

Almost everything I come across lately has been blank/non-stamped...It's about average stuff..

Do dealers think blank bags looks less conspicuous or something?  I like cool stamps, dammit.


----------



## SonOF

NYC/Long Island

Got some stuff stamped with "Black Label" in black lettering...pretty good quality stuff and fat bags...


----------



## meltthecheese

As of lately, all in the mid-NJ area:

Purple Now & Laters (AWESOME!!!)
Purple Extra Power (AWESOME!!!!)
Red Hot Sauce (AWESOME!!!!)

Actually, all 3 seem like they're the same dope with different stamps.  They sure spoiled my area for the holidays this year :D

Oh, I also got some Green/red Bloody Money's yesterday that were good as well.


----------



## PhilaPunK

Philly Area:

Gone In Sixty Seconds
Energy
MOB
Dodge Magnum
Hummer
Volume 1
KnockOut
Payback
Devils Mask
KillBill
Heman
Lean With It
Tornado
Overdose
New York
Moon
Nautica
Jumpshot
The Wire (Fake)
Hammer(Fake)
Amoco
FEFE
Cobra
5X


----------



## swybs

Have to second meltthecheese's post with red stamped hot sauce being both fat and quality. I think I've posted this in another thread but I've definitely noticed an increase in quality in nj over the past 1-2 months. This isn't just from one or two people, but rather many friends/colleagues experience. I welcome this trend with open arms.

Also, nicky barnes bags-decent quality, relatively fat. Red stamped metadone-no good, small quantity, low quality.

All in north central nj (Newark area and around).

Swybs


----------



## phr

I notice some of you guys post "low quantity."

I hardly cop from random dealers, but when I did, I'd always ask to look at a stamp. I'd look at the stamp to check for quantity and color. I never got a "no, you can't look at it." And if someone would say no, I'd just walk away.

As for quality, whenever I'd buy a new brand from some unknown dealer, I'd always a bag or two to test out. I'd always buy in bundle quantities, so it made sense to buy a couple bags instead of a 13 bag bundle without knowing how good it was.


----------



## swybs

Phrozen, I agree. Whereas, now when my colleagues go, these are people they have relationships with, so they have to trust them to some extent. They dealers would have no problem selling one then meeting again, but considering the logisitics/5-0/etc, it is usually buy bulk and hope for the best. 

That is why it is pivotal to have a dealer who you can generally trust that it is at least standard quality or better, especially when you go copping for the next 2-weeks (to reduce visability on the streets, 5-0, etc) and cross your fingers that you aren't getting 100 bags of shit.

Always a scary dice roll. I've rolled those dice a few times and came up craps. Total crap shit that made me want to cry. On the flip side, I've had recent luck where the past three different brands each increased in quality/quantity. Crossing my finger for that next dice roll-especially cause this is going to be my last hoorah for awhile and I hope to go out on a high note, following this awesome run I've been on. Ugg, back to the boringness of soberiety.
Swybs


----------



## Khadijah

King Ivory.....Pretty good ish. black stamp, which i dont see alot. paterson nj.

Black diamond...... red stamp, crap.   from god knows where originally , someone I know bought up near port jervis ny and gave me one.


----------



## pennywise

lacey k said:
			
		

> Black diamond...... red stamp, crap.   from god knows where originally , someone I know bought up near port jervis ny and gave me one.



lol thats about par for the course.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Black Diamond sucks and so does any dope that comes out of Port Jervis.


----------



## NickyBundles

lacey k said:
			
		

> King Ivory.....Pretty good ish. black stamp, which i dont see alot. paterson nj.
> 
> Black diamond...... red stamp, crap.   from god knows where originally , someone I know bought up near port jervis ny and gave me one.



that black diamond is actually some good shit, theres 2 diferent kinds of it tho, one has the little flap thing at the end of the envelope taped on the outside, those are the shitty ones, the ones that the bag is folded and taped regularly are good, an there from paterson as well..


----------



## NickyBundles

^ speaking of those black diamonds, i was ua'd at probation the other day and failed of course so monday i get to go sit in a cage till june. peece and love all, let me no whats floatin around ny/nj area when i return, have a good 08'...

-bundles


----------



## SonOF

SonOF said:
			
		

> NYC/Long Island
> 
> Got some stuff stamped with "Black Label" in black lettering...pretty good quality stuff and fat bags...



I swear that my guy took each of the bags with these stamps and made them into two bags...lately it's been same stamp, half the powder in each bag.  

greedy f'n dealers.  "Hmmm....people seem to like this stuff...I can double my money by making the bags tiny."


----------



## swybs

sonof, sounds like your dealer has a little bit of a habit himself (since no nonusing dealer is going to cut bags in half-knowing their buyers are going to switch to another source).

Never, ever use a dealer who is a user (at least, for hard drugs like dope). Like the saying goes "don't get high on your own supply." A dopehead seller is going to use a pinch here and there, and before you know it, he/she is cutting your bags in half-shit, after that aint enough, expect lactose completely replacing your dope.

Nah, I think I will stick to the business-man model of seller.

Swybs


----------



## SonOF

swybs said:
			
		

> sonof, sounds like your dealer has a little bit of a habit himself (since no nonusing dealer is going to cut bags in half-knowing their buyers are going to switch to another source).
> 
> Never, ever use a dealer who is a user (at least, for hard drugs like dope). Like the saying goes "don't get high on your own supply." A dopehead seller is going to use a pinch here and there, and before you know it, he/she is cutting your bags in half-shit, after that aint enough, expect lactose completely replacing your dope.
> 
> Nah, I think I will stick to the business-man model of seller.
> 
> Swybs




I am almost 100% certain he's not a user.  He is too big and has too many customers I think.   

Maybe the guy he is getting them from is giving him shorter bags and my guy has nothing to do with the size decrease...I not really sure.  Either way, it's friggin annoying and I am thinking of taking my business elsewhere.  This guy is more convenient than anything else..


----------



## phr

^
If you're using a middleman, chances are that's where they're getting cut in half.


Sorry to hear about your imminent violation and lockup Nickey Bundles. Stay safe and good luck.


----------



## NickyBundles

^ no doubt thanks bro, i know i dont no alot of you but im really tired and dont feel like makeing a new thread so im hi-jackin this one a little, fucked up once again an gota go do a county year but i alredy got 2 months in so that would make it 6 months i have to do i believe, anyways tho, yer all cool, intelligent mother fuckers, thas why i chill on here when i get home at night, put my little input in when i feel i can contribute somethin useful but for the most part just learn shit from you guys, anyways stay safe everyone an i'll see ya when its hot out again, one hunnnnned!


----------



## killor

I read the whole thread til now, registered Friday just got the OK to post recently... I'm in Jersey, and for sure I don't think no place in this country got diesel like we get.
Best dope I ever got in my 6 year habit in and out (currently out) of needles was while I DIDNT use needles surprisingly, stamped
Bodybag - Best of all white bag green stamp, picture under it think it was just a body just layin there, pretty much how I almost ended, or ended up for a few mins atleast. Or just the pic of a bodybag with a body inside it just layin there, can't remember.. from Newark of course.
2nd best I had was:
Lion King - 2nd best, from Paterson. I got it 2 days straight few bundles at a time, the 3rd day it was already different shit on the same stamp to get it off of course, anyone that sells or has sold or has been into the game of diesel for any time they would know there is good and there is just as much good dope as there is bad, and u gotta get rid of both so you get the rep up, and then step it down, switch up stamps, etc. Bring back up once in a while...
Anyway I heard a lot of people saying Top Secret and Black Diamond = garbage..
I must disagree, 16 Blocks, Top Secret, and Black Diamond were all # 1 at one point in Paterson atleast. There have been so many stamps I will not remember them all, but I can try...
I'm going to mix stamps from Newark with Paterson but that's just because I'm trying to remember them all which I won't anyway:
Bodybag - Best
Lion King - 2nd Best
Laffy Taffy - 3rd/4th best (at one point)
Rick James Bitch - Damn good at one point, metallic blueish bag, darker stamp.
Blackout - This shit was years ago, when I first started it was around in Newark, used to blow my mind.
Lights out - About the same as Blackout.
Blood money - Newark, good up and down.
Red monkey - Newark, up nd down
Hot Sauce - Up and down, I had this in jail as a matter of fact, but it was from Newark.
16 Blocks - Ptown
Secret Window - Ptown
Black Mambo - Ptown
Top Secret - long time, Ptown, usually with a govt. top secret stamp under it RED STAMP from real good to real bad for a decent amount of time.
Blue Magic recently with AG movie - Ptown white bag blue stamp (damn good til it got cut down)
American Gangsta - With the gun under it, few diff stamps of this. Red blue and green stamps on white bag. All damn good, sometimes shitty stepped on.
Domino's Pizza - Best IV bag I had atleast, Newark. I also remember it because lookin at the stampbag from uptop it looked almost exactly like a Domino's Pizza box, was much bigger stamp aswell, blue and red stamp of logo for Domino's
Death Certificate - Newark, from damn good to bad.
Shooter - With the sniper green stamp, with the arm and a needle sticking out of it with blood shooting out another. From good to bad.
Money Train - Currently, Paterson. (Damn good, green stamp is best. Red stamp good too, both just almost as good, rarely stepped on at this time).
Street Crime - Paterson
Death Wish - Newark
Asian Pleasure - Garbage (ptown)
Christmas - garbage
Never got stampless bags that were any good.
Got a grey-ish rock G once from the city, garbage.
There is a million more bags I havent added here, I will add them as they come to me eventually I might have them all here.


----------



## canj00feelit?

Dope Sick - really really good
Perry Tyler - very powdery, sticks to the bag and such, decent quality
Hood Rich - decent


Just the recent stuff floating around my area in central Jersey.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

I wish b-more got stamped dope... it'd be cool to always have some kind of brand name to go by... the dealers around here don't usually have one, but sometimes they do..


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

^yea if you are coppin scramble...but then it could be the same pills. one dudes could be callin it smackdown and the other dudes a block over are callin it body bag. i always thought that shit was funny,.


----------



## syyth007

I've been getting a stamp bag recently called Black Label.  White bag, blue stamp, with a dragon looking logo on it.  When it first came out around here (christmas time I believe) the bags were HUGE, 1/2 bag got me good.  A couple days ago, i got it again, but the bags weren't as big, and not quite as good quality, but not bad.  Today I got a few more, the size is larger, and better dope then before, but not quite as good as when I first got them.

Damn dealers messing with a beautiful thing.  First time I copped them a bundle lasted me atleast 5-6 days, when they usually only last two.. ah well.. This bag is floating around south jersey.  Last really good bag before this was probably Certify, blue stamp, but got pretty trashy.


----------



## SonOF

syyth007 said:
			
		

> I've been getting a stamp bag recently called Black Label.  White bag, blue stamp, with a dragon looking logo on it.  When it first came out around here (christmas time I believe) the bags were HUGE, 1/2 bag got me good.  A couple days ago, i got it again, but the bags weren't as big, and not quite as good quality, but not bad.  Today I got a few more, the size is larger, and better dope then before, but not quite as good as when I first got them.
> 
> Damn dealers messing with a beautiful thing.  First time I copped them a bundle lasted me atleast 5-6 days, when they usually only last two.. ah well.. This bag is floating around south jersey.  Last really good bag before this was probably Certify, blue stamp, but got pretty trashy.




As I mentioned a few replies up, I have been getting some stuff with the "black label" stamp as well (long island / nyc).  However, there is no dragon, and the writing is black (with kind of a cool font).  As I mentioned, the stuff has varied with the same stamp.

First batch:  large bags (quantity of powder), dark brown powder, average-above average quality, but definitely cut (strange taste and feel).

2nd batch:  pretty much the same quality powder as batch one, but with about half the amount of powder...very annoying

3rd batch (very recently):  good sized bags (maybe not as big as batch one, but not skimpy either), very light beige/ almost white powder...very good quality...I'm really happy with this stuff and hope it stays around...


----------



## LiquidICE

Everybody from NNJ keeps talking and I havn't read all the pages but howcome nobody is talking about the DOM P from last summer!!! This shit was fire. I have to agree w/ the top secrets too when you got the real bags there were definatly two distinct kinds.


----------



## SKL

most of what is around here (the BOONIES) is "Happy Life" - ranged from pretty good to fuckin slammin', no pun intended, some of those bags are FAT too

I ran into "Blue Magic" recently ... tacky marketing, weak dope, short bags ... a big disappointment (tribue to frank lucas? come on.)


----------



## Uhh

In the last few years in Clipsburgh Pistolvania I encountered:

Superman, Duffle Bags, ICE BOX, Blackjacks, Smokin' Aces, Gucci Mane, Gucci, Versace, Louis Vuitton, Spun, Jaguar, Chevy, Chevrolet, Cadillac, Harley Davidson, Top Secret, Get High or Die Trying, Get Rich or Die Trying, Tony the Tiger, Cop and Sniff, 804, 808, Lion King, New Era, Respect, Blue Magic, AK-47, Die Nasty, Pink Diamond, Black Diamond, Expedition, more..


----------



## Khadijah

ICE BOX and TOP SECRET seemed to be pretty big, cuz i seen people from all over talkin bout those stamps.we were gettin em out here in Newark n Paterson n shit. i guess yall get alot of shit from jersey out there in p-burg huh?


----------



## SonOF

My boy keeps telling me about this "Blue Magic" that he has been getting that is the purest he has ever had (NYC area), but the guy charges like <removed> a bundle or something.  I want to try some, and I'm sure it's good, but I think the dealer is a prick for charging such a high price just because it so pure (dealer claims he has to because it costs him a very high price as well).  He normally sells bundles for <removed> or whatever, so he is basically admitting that his "normal stuff" is shit (or at least shitty compared to the "Magic").   

I saw a couple of people mention that they have had some bags stamped "Blue Magic" especially after _American Gangster_ came out.  Did anyone else who got "Blue Magic" get overcharged for it?


----------



## SKL

^ yes and no. i got charged <removed> for half a bundle but that is actually pretty standard, even a decent deal, up here in the boonies of upstate N.Y. it was utter garbage btw and tiny bags, but that might be due to my local circumstances more than to the quality of this particular stamp closer to the source


----------



## Piffington

Damn that is kinda steep. Better be some good shit. If you end up copping let us know if it lives up to the price. I'd rather cop a bundle of some fire for $140 than an $80 bundle of skimpy bags cut to shit anyday.


----------



## SonOF

Piffington said:
			
		

> I'd rather cop a bundle of some fire for <removed> than an <removed> bundle of skimpy bags cut to shit anyday.



I agree with you completely on that...if the expensive stuff is so good that I need half as much as I normally do to get high, it will obviously be well worth it.  But if the <removed> stuff is _barely_ better than the <removed> stuff I normally get (which is pretty decent at the moment), I'll be annoyed.  If I get my hands on some, I'll give a little report.


----------



## phr

^
Try out a stamp or two before goin' for the full b.


----------



## SonOF

phrozen said:
			
		

> ^
> Try out a stamp or two before goin' for the full b.




That's definitely solid advice, but unfortunately, it might be one of those situations where I will have one chance to cop from this source, then may not be able to get in touch with him for a while.  However, if I can make the source my source, this won't be an issue.  Let's hope for that.


----------



## GenericMind

Just a reminder, including prices when discussing specific amounts of drugs is prohibited in DC.


----------



## SonOF

GenericMind said:
			
		

> Just a reminder, including prices when discussing specific amounts of drugs is prohibited in DC.



lo siento.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Takeover, wilmington nc. Best dope if had in a while in north carolina.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

^whats the scene like there in wilmington NC?


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Pretty expensive. The quality varies like crazy and the cops are pretty bad. Its not fun at all like where im from, Milwaukee WI.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

how doe sit come packaged? are they stamps or conventional bags like mini ziplocks or w/e. is a gram more or less that 150. i dont need specifics cause i think its against the rules of this thread. if it is anyways, get rid of it.


----------



## Dead_Flowers

Always Good News... so-so bags

Mad Dog... good dope

RIP/On Fire... Really fuckin' good bags


----------



## TheodoreRoosevelt

Yea 'medicine cabinet' already mentioned this pretty much, but in Baltimore they don't really use brand names.

Sometimes on the block though, people will yell out 'brand names', but I think this is to attract attention without attracting cops - you know, instead of saying "Heroin here, heroin here, I got yo heroin!" they just say "scarface here, scarface here" and people will know what's up.

Regardless, here's the names I've been yelled at on the block up in Bmore. It's not branded like it seems to be farther north, all the same, in little pills, and only with scramble, not raw.

- Scarface
- Martha Stewart

A month ago I had some bags from New Jersey:
- Final Shot with a pic of a gun on it. (Or last shot, something shot).


----------



## SKL

American Gangster - fire


----------



## PureLife

hot sauce/ has a chili pepper on it. = pretty garbage in my opinion


----------



## SonOF

(NYC, Brooklyn)

"Knock Out" with picture of boxing gloves

Terrible.  Big flakes.  Weak.  What is this, fish food? 


Had this same stamp a few months back and it was at least average, unlike this garbage.  Got burned buying two bundles before sampling.


----------



## specialrelativity

Props to GenericMind.


----------



## SKL

TheodoreRoosevelt said:
			
		

> - Martha Stewart



LOL


----------



## The_Idler

Redrum is Murder,
backwards.



It's a horse that won the Derby three times....


----------



## LithiumBarbieDoll

In chicago ive never heard of brand names, only it being called "blows"


----------



## SKL

^Daily News = fire


----------



## PureLife

Recently scored "Dynasty" half the word is in red, the other half blue. has a diamond ontop of it. I'm suboxone so its hard to tell the potency, but apparently pretty good.


----------



## Khadijah

Itd be better if it was Dienasty and die was in  blue and nasty in red. 

Hey kids, speakin of that....What would *you *put on a stamp if you were pushin d?


----------



## psychedelicious

^
"FIX"
heroin molecule


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

VEIN GRAVY
61%
DAM

also, id like to take it back to the old school and start stamping the bags with BAYER haha


----------



## samerulesapply

Now and Later (awesome)
Dirty Urine (awesome)
Cargo Pack (varies)

Coming from Syracuse/Rochester NY area


----------



## oxyaddict05

Celebrate (with two champaign glasses I think)  (HORRIBLE CUT, made my whole body burn with needles and hands swelled up,  I made the mistake of heating it up, so prob got more cuts in the needle)
2008
Power

from PHilly


----------



## samerulesapply

TakeDown - FIRE


----------



## SKL

Kings of New York - good shit, says my friend (groovywombat), I have yet to sample it, may do so in the near future but trying to take a break 8)


----------



## Draculen

-Red Bull
-On fire
-Rayo
-Rayj
-Dracula

Thats it for me. out of them all I prolly like Rayj the most.


----------



## NickyBundles

groovywombat said:
			
		

> Almost all of these come from Binghamton NY, but they're ferried in from Brooklyn and NJ for the most part.  I've gotten from Syracuse and Utica, but it always comes in tin foil or like andes mints wrappers, although the quality and quantity doesn't lack.



no doubt, i live in binghamton man you from the area??


----------



## PureLife

Pepsi was aight


----------



## PureLife

buying smack and being on subs is a fucking TEASE. I buy good/bad bags and they dont do ANYTHING even after being off subs for a few days. best get my ass off subs all together.


----------



## GenericMind

^Or stick with the Subs and get off Heroin altogether.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

you can def get high while on sub maintenance, its a btich tho and takes a lot of dope but it can be done. i am on 16mgs a day and did about a half gram of really good brown rock heroin and got fuuuucked up. i got the dope for free as thats the only reason i did it all in one sitting but i was surpised at how high i got. took my bupe the next day and was fine.


----------



## Khadijah

Afficial Tissue.......Pretty good shit.


----------



## SonOF

This _Black Label_ that my guy has been getting on the regular now is pretty damn good.  Nice sized bags too.  It's the only reason why I put up with this unreliable, make me wait forever, lying, shitty provider.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

^sucks doesnt it? when your guy has the blaze shit but hes unreliable. the worst is when your about to be getting sick and you call and he says yea i need 45 mins. which really means i dont have shit and am re upping. 

so knowing he has the best shit u wait...and wait. blow up his phone pace around the room and freka out...i know those situations all too well.


----------



## SonOF

medicine cabinet said:
			
		

> ^sucks doesnt it? when your guy has the blaze shit but hes unreliable. the worst is when your about to be getting sick and you call and he says yea i need 45 mins. which really means i dont have shit and am re upping.
> 
> so knowing he has the best shit u wait...and wait. blow up his phone pace around the room and freka out...i know those situations all too well.




It's terrible.  This guy's always like "I'm around the corner" and it takes him 20 minutes to get to me.  It's like, around what corner, motherfucker?

Constantly makes me sit and wait for upwards of half an hour, regardless of what spot....NOT FUN if you are sick...


----------



## GlassAss420

^I'm coming round the corner, and the classic, I see you, I see you, but dosen't show u for 15-20 min.. god I hated that.. its nice when your 5 min away and they hang out somewhere and auctually wait for you.. Noo noo Isee your car man just hold onn... hahahaha

Umm if I was slanging shit I'd prolly call it blows and sell small molly capsules of pure uncut shit for $10-15 all the way up no breaks.. and fucken warn people not to do more than 1 if that.. cause I would make that shit bomb..


----------



## TheodoreRoosevelt

It's like black dealer time is three times what normal time is. If I have one of those types I say "yea I'm down the street, I'm 5 minutes away" when I'm really 20 minutes away. Always works. But usually I have dealers that are on time, only twice I can think of where the dealer was late more than once.

And no lacey k, don't give me shit for saying that. Don't pretend like you have no clue what I'm talking about. I'm not saying black people are any less of a person because they slow, it just seems that dealers of hard drugs who aren't there selling on the corner sometimes are like that. And it makes perfect economic sense too, if they selling high amounts to many people they are gonna make your ass wait if its just for a 20, and they gonna delay you like that and say they around the corner when they arent because they don't want you seeing something else.

Maybe other dealers are like that too, but in my experience and with many people I've talked to, it's only with hard drug dealers who are black in the inner-city connected with the whole selling on the street scene. You don't see white people selling on the corner in ghettos.


----------



## Khadijah

^^Actually youd be suprised TR. It aint common but people of all colors be slangin on the block. You dont see alot of white folks but they are around.  And the white dealers i know take waaaaaaaay longer than the black ones. So you are still just puttin your own single experience as natural fact.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

there are some places in bmore where you can go cop from a honkey. its usually around the city/county line and they just pick up a half g pack or full g and re sell it.

but yeah, most places where you are gonna buy some type of hard drug in bmore its gonna be form black dudes. i know up in philly and ny and nj its a lot of ricans and dominicans that run shit also so you cant really count anyone out of the dope game. dope=$ and ppl love $ so really anyone can hustle if they want to.

the best is when you have been sitting waiting for your guy for 20 mins and you call and he tells you hes at the light but doesnt tell you what light it is. i almost think that when todays dealers were kids learning the game from the older cats, they prolly said number one rule next to not doing ur own shit is make ppl wait.

the dude i used to get it from would make me wait and wait, but the fucked up thing is, he knew i would wait because i wanted the shit so bad. he had me by the balls lol. one day i sat at this park and ride for 2 hours waiting for him to bring me 50$ worth. it sucked.


----------



## PureLife

American Gangster- motherfuckin fire bags. containing  about 150-200mg per bag. for the price, and the potency and quantity, god damn good score. They were usual price.


----------



## popcornplayr

Get High or Die tryin'
Chevy's
Go Slow's
Dope Magik
Stop Signs
Gateraide


----------



## popcornplayr

NFGvans628 said:
			
		

> chanel
> knockouts
> body bags
> g-units
> NBA
> lottos
> dragons
> 318
> timberlands
> get high or die tryin
> ^ we had like 30+ ods in pittsburgh bc of them bags last summer
> contenders
> street wars
> happy hoildays
> enjoy
> woody (from toy story)
> usa
> looney toons
> ODs
> K.Y.S. (kill your self)
> ^ which was funny because they SUCKED
> 
> 
> pittsburgh bags by the way
> 
> oh and when i was using i got alot of balloons too



yea those get high or die tryin's killed a lot of people in the burgh bcuz they were fentanyl laced.  I think about 20 people died.  It was all over the news


----------



## FAR-BEYOND-DRIVEN

redrum

white china

the dirty shit black tar

thats all that i have tried....the white china to me was the best, but dont get me wrong, the redrum was killer too!


----------



## FAR-BEYOND-DRIVEN

GenericMind said:
			
		

> ^Or stick with the Subs and get off Heroin altogether.


haha, yea, i think that would be an idea...not being sarcastic, just its alot safer but , do what floats your boat though you know/?


----------



## PureLife

umm.... hmm. lets see. pay $500 a month to stay "clean" with subs" or spend half that using dope and being happy. I see a big difference? Either way actually i just started tapering with methadone and plan to quite opiates all together. I realized its all a money scam really. Replace one addiction with another. Its just the socially acceptable addiction is more expensive, and it truly is "out of your control" this time a doctor controls you, not a drug dealer. Same thing. ones legal, one isnt.


----------



## swybs

*good choice*

Green stamp,newark, nj "good choice"-good quality, decent quantity, strange taste.

Swybs


----------



## LiquidICE

I got green frank lucas stamps the other day. I did only two and got pretty high.


----------



## PureLife

Anyone had MTV stamp? just got some. havent tried it yet. would love to hear some feed back


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Im going to get some frank lucas right now. I'll update.


----------



## GenericMind

PureLife said:
			
		

> umm.... hmm. lets see. pay $500 a month to stay "clean" with subs" or spend half that using dope and being happy. I see a big difference? Either way actually i just started tapering with methadone and plan to quite opiates all together. I realized its all a money scam really. Replace one addiction with another. Its just the socially acceptable addiction is more expensive, and it truly is "out of your control" this time a doctor controls you, not a drug dealer. Same thing. ones legal, one isnt.



Doctors' intentions are to help you get better. What do you think Drug Dealers' intentions are?


----------



## PureLife

I absolutely see your point genericmind and completely agree with you. I've taken steps to cut down, but still participate on this forum. treatment will start up again.

MTV-not really goo
knockout- slightly better them MTV
crash- fire
Frank Lucas-fire

Any try Soldier Boy?


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

The haven.... in red letters... above average, east coast of NC.


----------



## Khadijah

Heart Breaker...

Lord help me, that stamp aint lyin, it do what it do . Damn yo. Illadelphia took care of me on that one, shit.


----------



## SonOF

TheodoreRoosevelt said:
			
		

> It's like black dealer time is three times what normal time is. If I have one of those types I say "yea I'm down the street, I'm 5 minutes away" when I'm really 20 minutes away. Always works. But usually I have dealers that are on time, only twice I can think of where the dealer was late more than once.



I always generally dealt with white and spanish dudes and they are slow as shit too...it's just the nature of the business...keep the buyer anticipating so they don't go elsewhere...


----------



## SonOF

PureLife said:
			
		

> umm.... hmm. lets see. pay $500 a month to stay "clean" with subs" or spend half that using dope and being happy. I see a big difference? Either way actually i just started tapering with methadone and plan to quite opiates all together. I realized its all a money scam really. Replace one addiction with another. Its just the socially acceptable addiction is more expensive, and it truly is "out of your control" this time a doctor controls you, not a drug dealer. Same thing. ones legal, one isnt.



Unless you only do like a bundle a week or some really small amount, there is no way H is cheaper than Subs.  And you can't just equate the two either...H gets you high and Subs don't...H keeps you in bad situations trying to cop from shady characters/ subs don't...H keeps you in a constant flux (high, low, high, low), subs keep you steady....H can be poor quality, subs are always the same...etc, etc, etc..I'm sure you know all of this...and I've used your rationale before, but it really doesn't work like that...you are just justifying addictive behavior (and believe me, I have done it millions of times myself)


----------



## phr

lacey k said:
			
		

> Heart Breaker...
> 
> Lord help me, that stamp aint lyin, it do what it do . Damn yo. Illadelphia took care of me on that one, shit.


Ha, I haven't used in a few weeks. But a lot of fire is going around Philly. (According to the bags I did and according to a bunch of people I know that use.)


----------



## NickyBundles

there seems to be alot of really good dope going around alot of places as of late, those frank lucas were around here, these blue twisted bags, actually all i've herd latly is how good shits been, wonder whats goin on.


----------



## phr

^
Probably a supply surplus. That would equal lower prices and would allow them to sell purer shit.


----------



## pennywise

Other philly bags not as good as heart breaker:

money bag
bart simpson
da bomb
sunkist (crap)
tu-pac (crap)

I have heard that New York is quality but i have yet to get it...too hot.


----------



## PureLife

After Party- stamped in green. decent gear.


----------



## Khadijah

daily news...Ehh.....It was aight but i couldnt really tell my tolerance is up from that other good shit Im spoiled. I heard Mayweather is a good one but aint try it yet.


----------



## Khadijah

PureLife said:
			
		

> Anyone had MTV stamp? just got some. havent tried it yet. would love to hear some feed back



I did MTV over the summer and it sucked. but that shit gonna be a way different batch by now.


----------



## PureLife

^ still sucks. haha


----------



## parkwaysouth

*theres a drought in newark right now....*

Dont know if its in just north newark/grafton ave area or what, but theres a serious drought of quality right now.  
The last good shit I got was HENNESSEY  , FRANK LUCAS  and DIRECT HIT   , other than that everything else is trash.  
In the last 2 weeks Ive gotten:

CALL OF DUTY
BLACKCARD
ONE AND ONLY
GHETTO
OPTIMUM TRIPPLE PLAY
CHINA POWER
ROC BOYS
FLAVA FLAV

Im about to start shopping across town soon if this keeps up, any1 know whats going on in n-town latley? Was there a big bust recently or what??


----------



## SKL

Happy Life - not what it used to be

or is it tolerance?


----------



## pennywise

SomeKindaLove said:
			
		

> or is it tolerance?



I'm not tryin to preach or anything, but if you are asking yourself that question, it's probably time for a break. 

I know from other posts that you don't wanna get caught up by dope again, so I thought maybe just a friendly word of caution might be in order.


----------



## PureLife

ParkwaySouth- I don't really think its a drought. Still plenty of good diesel. I think theres just a lot of bad stamps going around, but at the same time theres plenty of good stamps. Its hit or miss right now. Nothings really terrible, but i wish there was more of an abundance of good shit too. Look harder.


----------



## parkwaysouth

*ya...*

Ya u were right, my main guy just got bailed out and has some FIRE  right now called MASERATI-blue and MEGAMILLIONS-purple ,  
I was getting worried for a second because everyone knows what its like spending your hard earned cash on garbage!!!!


----------



## phr

Been a while since I've seen purple ink. Green, red, and orange as well. Blue and black is most common by far.


----------



## Khadijah

Word? In jerz, there has always been alot of red stamps at least that Ive got. Red and blue. Actually i aint seen alot of black. But all the philly bags i ever got was black ink so i feel ya. First bag i got was purple followed by red, and then purple again. I still remember those first 3 stamps, fleetwood, street money, and purple city. that was back when Cam was THAT NIGGA lol and had his purple steez goin strong.

Anyways nuff about the back in the day talk. Ill post more in a few days hopefully.


----------



## parkwaysouth

*dipset...*

Yeah a few years ago Cam had the streets on lock , i know he had his stamps heavy in paterson and harlem and the shit was FIRE,  
Him , juelz and jimjones used to give free CDs out at alabama projects in the summer and juelz cousin Big L was from alabama Pj's too. 
I dont know if you ever seen or heard of SMACK DVD series, but there is an issue with juelz and jones and a bunch of dudes at alabama showing off like boxes of bricks and cash and AK's, claiming blood this and that and crazy shit right in the parking lot behind the pizza place.  Its funny because  PCSD shut that shit down and put the barracades and substation there it seemed right after that DVD came out. Then everyone started gettin secret inditments.  Now its a ghost town over there. Real sad. 
 I used to listen to Cam all day, but he fell off hard and the recent albums/mixtapes hes put out is garbage.


----------



## Khadijah

^^I done tole this story everywhere, but my cuz jessica was chillin on broadway and she seen juelz get his chain snatched lol. Paterson dont play. yea i kno bout smack but aint got around to seein it. Word whatchu kno bout paterson.


----------



## parkwaysouth

*small world...*

P-town was my beginnings man. First cop, first bag, i was loyal to AP up until about a year ago when science and teddy got bagged. I used to fuck with 12thave until RAY CHARLES came out there,those bags killed like 4 people then Universe got bagged and they put the cameras up. 

Remember east 18th and Market the house with the porch??  The EXIT 10, SPYDER, LEAN BACK, bags??  FIRE. Then that spot got shut down by PCSD and they set up buy and bust and that was a wrap. 

Man I could go on and on...
I try telling these new cats P-town aint what it used to be, for one its the hottest city as far as narcs and shit goes and for 2 if you dont have a connect or someone you trust you will get beat, its not like a few years ago you could just pull up at any spot 24/7 and get 9 outta 10 times some FIRE shit, even from the dopefeinds that were out there. Now shit done changed up BIGTIME. Everyones afraid of getting cased up or snitched on, theres no more loyalty out there as far as customer service goes, everyone for themselves.


----------



## swybs

Green stamp, "chanel" with chanel logo. Unreal-nice quantity and quality...

Da Bricks, aka: Newark, dirty Joisey

Swybs


----------



## parkwaysouth

*word...*

Swybs
did this just come out??


----------



## Khadijah

parkwaysouth said:
			
		

> P-town was my beginnings man. First cop, first bag, i was loyal to AP up until about a year ago when science and teddy got bagged. I used to fuck with 12thave until RAY CHARLES came out there,those bags killed like 4 people then Universe got bagged and they put the cameras up.
> 
> Remember east 18th and Market the house with the porch??  The EXIT 10, SPYDER, LEAN BACK, bags??  FIRE. Then that spot got shut down by PCSD and they set up buy and bust and that was a wrap.
> 
> Man I could go on and on...
> I try telling these new cats P-town aint what it used to be, for one its the hottest city as far as narcs and shit goes and for 2 if you dont have a connect or someone you trust you will get beat, its not like a few years ago you could just pull up at any spot 24/7 and get 9 outta 10 times some FIRE shit, even from the dopefeinds that were out there. Now shit done changed up BIGTIME. Everyones afraid of getting cased up or snitched on, theres no more loyalty out there as far as customer service goes, everyone for themselves.




I know yo. its fuckin bullshit. you get beat down there so easy if you aint got the hookup. fuck bein hot down there, its fuckin on fire. I wont even fuck wit that city unless im down there to see fam or do somethin non dope related. If im there and shits right around ima cop but otherwise, rollin thru JUS to cop na, its too fuckin hot. like ridiculous. I cant even explain it to peeps who dont kno . "You go all the way to ___ to cop?Why you aint go to p town?" Cuz its hot yo. "Na, its all like that, u be straight" they dont know. Shit jus aint like it use to be. shit my cuz been a straight feen down there the past 4 or 5 years with a 4 bundle a day habit and she even still get beat on the regular. Shit aint right. Them sheriff boys is brutal. Even 2 years ago shit was different.Now it aint barely worth the trouble, jus one big trap. and fuck those cameras yo.


----------



## parkwaysouth

lacey k said:
			
		

> I know yo. its fuckin bullshit. you get beat down there so easy if you aint got the hookup. fuck bein hot down there, its fuckin on fire. I wont even fuck wit that city unless im down there to see fam or do somethin non dope related. If im there and shits right around ima cop but otherwise, rollin thru JUS to cop na, its too fuckin hot. like ridiculous. I cant even explain it to peeps who dont kno . "You go all the way to ___ to cop?Why you aint go to p town?" Cuz its hot yo. "Na, its all like that, u be straight" they dont know. Shit jus aint like it use to be. shit my cuz been a straight feen down there the past 4 or 5 years with a 4 bundle a day habit and she even still get beat on the regular. Shit aint right. Them sheriff boys is brutal. Even 2 years ago shit was different.Now it aint barely worth the trouble, jus one big trap. and fuck those cameras yo.



Man couldnt agree more bro! Sherrif Speziale is a motherfucker, fuck the whole department are motherfuckers! From patrol all the way to the jail, i hate them with a passion. They will lock you up now for a fucking wet empty bag!! You cant even roll through just crusing without getting stopped now.  And dont sleep because if you do get bagged with anything over 5 bags you can be sure your getting a nice fat bail along with  school zone, intent etc etc...
Thats why I take the extra 15min drive down the turnpike cuz aint NO SHIT 
P-TOWN HAS IS WORTH BEING LOCKEDUP IN PCJ DOPESICK! FUCK THAT


----------



## Khadijah

My cuz in there right now lol. I aint a bro tho but you can call me that I dont mind. Im jus jerzees finest female dopehead. I know what you sayin about jus crusin thru. Lucky tho my moms knows the whole city so I ride wit her alot when I aint beat to get fucked with by 5-0. Sure we in a 92 civic with a system but she almost 50 so the cops dont fuck wit us even when we ride thru governor n that whole area. its nice havin that lil bit of freedom, cuz lord knows Im done bein fucked wit. Me pushin my ol' cutlass down there wit other peeps in the car, LOL, cop magnet, nuff sed. At least bein a broad I get less fucked wit, but still.


And WTF, Im a mod, I aint supposed to be goin off topic here, so if u want PM me or somethin so we can keep shootin the shit. 

FYI: You cant post spots in here that are specific, but since those ones are long shut down Ima let em stay. GM or Enod if you see that post unedited, that is why, those spots are gone and wouldnt help a damn soul even if they were tryin to get shit.


----------



## Mr.X.

Some of the good ones i've seen so far this year, in new haven ct:

the wire
perfect stranger
frank lucas
red monkey
came to kill
hell date (sick)


----------



## PureLife

god damn, all i can get is green stamped stuff. Got some "Mad Money" bags. they aint good. Had some "Dime Piece" they were all right. Both bags were stamped in green.


----------



## Khadijah

Yo. Knockout. DAMN. I could actually feel one bag a decent amount. holy shit.


----------



## LiquidICE

Hey anyone had the blood rain?


----------



## SKL

pennywise said:
			
		

> I'm not tryin to preach or anything, but if you are asking yourself that question, it's probably time for a break.
> 
> I know from other posts that you don't wanna get caught up by dope again, so I thought maybe just a friendly word of caution might be in order.



thanks for lookin' out. yeah i think i'm headin' for some trouble up in here. my whole scene is. but who knows. one day at a time, one day at a time.

/off-topic

bags with a little devil on 'em - crap; might be cut with something questionable, gave me a dirty hit (general malaise/headache/fever/puking for about 24 hrs) and caused my friend's arm to break out with little bumps

beige sky - pretty good


----------



## LiquidICE

blood rain is pretty good


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Hell Boy. Empire.  Knockout.  Toxic Waste.  Back to Business. Scarface. Blue Star. Top Gun.  Technology. Transformers. 

All fire.


----------



## xorcist

recently i've gotten these in northern jerz:

get rich or die tryin
stay high
daily news
murder inc.
frank lucas(pretty good)
TNT
red rum
big 10
top secret(about a year ago and they were fuckin great)
HBO
and blood rain the last 4-5 times which was pretty good too


----------



## NickyBundles

parkwaysouth said:
			
		

> P-town was my beginnings man. First cop, first bag, i was loyal to AP up until about a year ago when science and teddy got bagged. I used to fuck with 12thave until RAY CHARLES came out there,those bags killed like 4 people then Universe got bagged and they put the cameras up.
> 
> Remember east 18th and Market the house with the porch??  The EXIT 10, SPYDER, LEAN BACK, bags??  FIRE. Then that spot got shut down by PCSD and they set up buy and bust and that was a wrap.
> 
> Man I could go on and on...
> I try telling these new cats P-town aint what it used to be, for one its the hottest city as far as narcs and shit goes and for 2 if you dont have a connect or someone you trust you will get beat, its not like a few years ago you could just pull up at any spot 24/7 and get 9 outta 10 times some FIRE shit, even from the dopefeinds that were out there. Now shit done changed up BIGTIME. Everyones afraid of getting cased up or snitched on, theres no more loyalty out there as far as customer service goes, everyone for themselves.



AP's been my shit for ever, deffinetly aint the same as it used to be, my people go outa there way to meet me in clifton now cause shits been so hot, those ray bags were off the fuckin hook tho right?? man it took like 3 or 4 bags of anything else to get me high after they were gone, small world tho everyone and there mother goes there.

edit: cam an them fucked with them projects?? big L too? could have sworn he was from harlem, who knows.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

xorcist said:
			
		

> daily news



That shit was good.


----------



## SKL

^indeed


----------



## swybs

Parkway south, seen it about a week. I like it more than the last couple from this same spot (and those were good too: purple stamp now and later was the bomb).

I will stick with Chanel all day long-fat and fine, fat and fine.

Green stamp, two interlocking circles (chanel logo)


----------



## PureLife

Just got "blood rain". its alright i guess.  Also had knockout- it was ok.
umm. got "metadone" - had maybe 50mg of powder in it. it was suprisingly really good. soo many stamps i dont  remember anymore.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

metadone?

lol these dealers cant spell and wtf methadone? haha


----------



## PureLife

yeah, metadone, with a bottle on it. Just had tropicana, almost fire. Pretty good.


----------



## PureLife

Its hard to post stamps now, cuz getting three different stamps a day, and sometimes they hard to read. nothing has really stood out in the past two or three weeks.


----------



## parkwaysouth

*ya ya ya ya*

FYI NJ heads, that new FLucas batch is GARBAGE,  taste like mocha coffe rinds or sum shit, yuk. Heres what i got this past 2 weeks or so...

DEAD END- Red- SUCKS IMO 
HURRICANE-green- YUK 
Call of duty 4- decent depending what part of town
T-BONE- has a gold spray paint type stamp- pretty good too, best out IMO right now from my guy. 
AFTER PARTY- green- shit is 2 thumbs up  
SKYHIGH- Garbage 
---------------------------
And just a heads up to all the brick city travelers , NHA is out in full effect latley for that quailty of life task force shit they do,   and dont sleep either cuz they will chase your ass down and hold u until the real $#!!$$# show up.


----------



## SKL

some dope in kinda weird yellow bags with no stamp. damn good dope though.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Airborne Number 3 
Airborne Number 2 
Toxic Waste

Fire. Absolute fire.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

parkwaysouth said:
			
		

> SKYHIGH- Garbage



For real? That stamp comes around in my area a lot and every time that shit is fire.  I'm in NY so maybe thats why.


----------



## GbizzleMcGrizzle

*Upstate NY bags*

Bags i've seen recently:
Happy Life - pretty good for a while but now it's crap,  Beige Sky- which is awesome, although now the same shit in yellow bags. Red Devil, same as happy life, Good Life- a bit better than happy life,  Kings of New York- dope,  American Gansta- awesome, Daily News- yea so damn good, blue magic- crap
Bags I've seen:
Grim reaper - Oh boy do i remember those until some junkie started going off about them being watched by the fbi, Nextel, RIP, KnockOut, Overdose, , blackout, body bag, redbull, punisher, underworld, ah there are so many...

Most of these bags i've coped in Oneonta or Binghamton NY, but most come from Jersey of Brooklyn, while others come from Connecticut.


----------



## parkwaysouth

ClubbinGuido said:
			
		

> For real? That stamp comes around in my area a lot and every time that shit is fire.  I'm in NY so maybe thats why.



ya bro who knows though could be anything, totally different connect/product for all we know! Its the start of a new week and im prayin my guy gets some fresh stamps in. Gettin tired of this same ol taste now. But its funny cuz I wont even cop anywhere else unless im 100% sure of the dealer cuz Ive learned that if my guy dont have it then NOONE DOES! Or if my guys shit is mediocre then the other guys shit is straight trash. And if my guys shit is fire then the other guys shit is mediocre, anyway u get the picture.....%)


----------



## PureLife

I just got some fresh bags from a new source, its called - "
Total Control" anyone know anythang? dont really matter cuz ima bout to do it. but you know. nice to hear opinions


----------



## jersey drape

holy shit.. daily news is still around? I was getting daily news in 2004 and 2005 until the cops ended my run


----------



## LiquidICE

Got a new batch that I had never seen before call BIG 10. They are pretty good. Definatly better than the last few stamps I have gotten ie: Last Bag and Green Frank Lucas


----------



## ClubbinGuido

PureLife said:
			
		

> I just got some fresh bags from a new source, its called - "
> Total Control" anyone know anythang? dont really matter cuz ima bout to do it. but you know. nice to hear opinions



That shit is fire.  Only thing I hated about it was what it was cut with.  Do too much and you end up with a headache.


----------



## PureLife

^yeah for real, "total control" is fire. But it DID give me a headache after slamming four of them in two shots. nice buzzzzz


----------



## swybs

Red stamped bag, sloppy stamp, "Hell date" from newark. Damn good quality/quantity. Very strong indeedy, feed the needy.

Swybs
P.s.
Word to the trooper that ventured to an arcade in the bricks, searching out new connects. You easily could have been stomped/killed, but you hung tough, like the backstreet boys sing about!

Damn paid off, too, but if I was you, I would never take dem risks again!


----------



## parkwaysouth

swybs said:
			
		

> Red stamped bag, sloppy stamp, "Hell date" from newark. Damn good quality/quantity. Very strong indeedy, feed the needy.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Your lucky because you got the old bags of HELLDATE from the first batch that came out like almost 2 weeks ago and those were rediculous, good quality and got your 10$ worth for sure on those fuckers
> There must of been some leftover floaters that u got your lucky hands on . BUT Theres a NEW helldate batch with a different stamp and thinner bag that is FUCKING DISGUSTING/CUT/ETC. Watch out. It has the demon on top of the words "hell date" instead of the demon with the pitchfork on the side of the words.
> 
> Some more updates > BUYER BEWARE
> 
> GOODIES- black stamp- PURE SHIT
> HENNESSEY-red- used to be FIRE, now Im sure someone bootlegged this new batch cuz it SUCKS!
> 
> Just got some fresh AFGANISTAN and CALL OF DUTY with the gun on it/green stamp and both are a decent buy IMO. %)
> 
> FYI- There is 2 CALL OF DUTY batches, if you can, try n' get your hands on the bags with the words and the little machine gun instead of just the words. Gun is much better IMO
> 
> Peace :D


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Hennessey was GREAT 2 weeks ago... for sure pinkish stamp in wilmington, sure its from jersey or nyork ya feel me?

The landrover green bags I copped from a new connect ... just 1 had me unable to drive and I had to tutor that evening and had my head steadily hitting the book. I was pretty much useless then too.


----------



## PureLife

had helldate like a week or so ago. was decent.


----------



## PureLife

also Renegade, with an Indian on it. motherfucking fire.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

I'll be on the look out ^ ^ :D


----------



## PureLife

" march madness wasnt so good either"


----------



## LiquidICE

I have gotten a couple more batches of the BIG TEN and it seems to be getting better and better with every couple bundles/bricks that I have been getting.


----------



## LiquidICE

And friends of mine that have had the total control from newark have said that it is better than the total control. So if you guys are calling total control fire than I guess the BIG TEN is FOR REAL FIRE!!! Lucky Me


----------



## trychomes

*how much*

kinda OT.  am wondering how much dope should be in a stamp. i'm sure it varies, but whats a good range.  also has anybody had "fire" stamps?  actually stamped fire, not asking has anybody ever had "good" dope, haha.


----------



## PureLife

My dude just had big 10, said it was fire.


----------



## Khadijah

Hellboy....red stamp, Newburgh ny. Pretty decent but it was cut wit some shit that burned like hell. (sniffed) Light more yellowish color than tan or gray, and not that fine flakey powder shit but more grainy. didnt have that strong ass dope smell neither. Shit was good but just somethin weird about it.


----------



## PureLife

got " call of duty"-good   fall out- alright afghanistan(sp)- same as call of duty, good.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

lacey k said:
			
		

> Hellboy....red stamp, Newburgh ny. Pretty decent but it was cut wit some shit that burned like hell. (sniffed) Light more yellowish color than tan or gray, and not that fine flakey powder shit but more grainy. didnt have that strong ass dope smell neither. Shit was good but just somethin weird about it.



That shit burns when you shoot it as well, helluva rush though, gives a weird taste in the mouth.


----------



## PureLife

^ whats up wit different shit burning more so then with other stamps, when IV'd?


----------



## ClubbinGuido

PureLife said:
			
		

> ^ whats up wit different shit burning more so then with other stamps, when IV'd?



She had the same stuff I did.  It's cut with something that makes for a good rush when IV'd but burns slightly when injected and just plain burns when insuffulated.   I should ask my man what he cuts it with for shits and giggles.  Probably some cancerous shit lol.


----------



## phr

I wouldn't continue shooting any "dope" that burns and tastes different than normal.


----------



## center

New England: White Magic.


----------



## PureLife

Its just some shit burns way more, and for some reason, its usually smaller folds, but absolute fire. Probably quinine added as the cut or something? I honestly have no idea what they cut it with. I'm not talking about what the kid down the street cuts it with, I'm talking about the major pushers and manufacturers, whats 
their cut. Would be nice to know what else is going into my body heh.


----------



## Khadijah

Im guessin it coulda been benadryl that shit burns.


----------



## phr

^
That was my first guess, due to the burning, bigger rush, and different taste...


----------



## PureLife

I thought quinine was very bitter, and provided a bigger rush when IV'd?


----------



## Khadijah

It is bitter but i dont think it burns. Diphen. seems to be somethin that gets thrown into certain batches so its pretty likley thats what it was.


----------



## parkwaysouth

*new shit*

whatssuppy folks..

HORSE POWER- Green
AFGANISTAN- Green

both absolute fire and very good count in them, woooweee . hope this shit sticks, but i guarantee by next week shit will get weak as always with good shit. 8) 

Any1 remember the CSI bags?? green stamp or what about the blue stamped BEEF bags?? omg droool


----------



## parkwaysouth

*speaking of...*

I hate when the shit is cut with vitamins!!


----------



## PureLife

I had the green Afghanistan bags. shits were fat and fire.


----------



## bansh33

anyone in the philly area had the shit stamped 'anniversary'? i've been getting it for the past 2 months or so around here, and it's bomb.


----------



## trychomes

*not worth it*



			
				trychomes said:
			
		

> kinda OT.  am wondering how much dope should be in a stamp. i'm sure it varies, but whats a good range.  also has anybody had "fire" stamps?  actually stamped fire, not asking has anybody ever had "good" dope, haha.




well, i got ~50 mg in mine.  thanks for the replies.


----------



## Damien

I would love to see scans of these stamps if that is at all possible. I find illicit marketing so fascinating.


----------



## Khadijah

Oh word I could scan some bags for you no prob. But for the time bein Ima link you to a image in the gallery that I seen of some local NJ stamps posted by a bl user.







These are NJ/NY bags. South jerz and philly bags are a different shape, longer n skinnier, i can maybe scan some later tonite.


----------



## phr

^
I might have a Philly bag or two up in my Gallery.


I'm surprised people are so open about naming stamps. I don't mean to sound like a paranoid tweaker, but stamp brands can be traced back to their location...


----------



## Damien

Awesome! Thanks for the post Lacey. 

phrozen what harm is there in having a stamp tracked back to a general location, especially if you are not dealing?


----------



## ClubbinGuido

phrozen said:
			
		

> ^
> I might have a Philly bag or two up in my Gallery.
> 
> 
> I'm surprised people are so open about naming stamps. I don't mean to sound like a paranoid tweaker, but stamp brands can be traced back to their location...



I was worried about this as well but I feel it really does not narrow the location down in the long run given the numerous places heroin can be found, the numerous dealers, and the numerous users.


----------



## phr

Damien8787 said:
			
		

> Awesome! Thanks for the post Lacey.
> 
> phrozen what harm is there in having a stamp tracked back to a general location, especially if you are not dealing?


It could put you in the specific location where you're buying from. It could also give LE targets... By that I mean that they often target customers and try to get them to be CI's to build cases against drug dealing organizations.


----------



## Damien

ahhhhh makes sense. A lot of sense.


----------



## Khadijah

ClubbinGuido said:
			
		

> I was worried about this as well but I feel it really does not narrow the location down in the long run given the numerous places heroin can be found, the numerous dealers, and the numerous users.



QFT......

also think of how many fake batches and copy batches are out there,, you aint narrowin shit down.....Plus the pic is from stamps that are from a while ago from what the users gallery said, so i think that pic is safe for reference...


----------



## PureLife

Stamps vary weekly, I've never seen a stamp last more than a month. After that a new one is out, good or bad. I'm sure a lot of stamps travel far for resale, but eventually they all get used up. It would make a LOT more sense to for the police and narcs to just sit at a project spot and watch. Why would they try and trace a stamp back? Unless it killed a lot of people, and was still on the street.


----------



## parkwaysouth

PureLife said:
			
		

> Stamps vary weekly, I've never seen a stamp last more than a month. After that a new one is out, good or bad. I'm sure a lot of stamps travel far for resale, but eventually they all get used up. It would make a LOT more sense to for the police and narcs to just sit at a project spot and watch. Why would they try and trace a stamp back? Unless it killed a lot of people, and was still on the street.



And guess what? The feds did exactly that in Paterson a few years ago when "RAY CHARLES" came out and killed some people from bergen county. I remember i got locked up for wandering around the same time this was all happening and I was in the complex (paterson city jail) and all these kids came in from a sweep by 12th ave area and they had those ray charles bags on them and they said they got questioned by the narcs for like 3 hours tryin to go up the ladder....

Anyway , some BRAND NEW FIRE STAMPS FOR YA STANKIN ASSES!! WOOOO 
-------------------------------
T-BONE - gold stamp- ABSOLUTE CALIENTE' - lemme jus say u aint gettin this on the street     
---------------------------------
VICTORIAS SECRET- pink bags/glitter letters-yes GLITTER letters-FUCKING CALL THE FIRE DEPARTMENT CUZ THIS AINT NO JOKE!!WOOOWEEE
o and ya you prob aint gunna see that on the street either unless u got the right number! you digg?   
<correction, some of these have glitter and some dont, and they are both the same product.>
-----------------------------------
HELLDATE- batch #3-  good as hell, and damn fat bags too. i was surprised. 
---------------------------------

Just some more heads up for all u n-towners, there is some fucking rediculous RED-TOPs goin around, has chunky monkey off off white and smells through the fuckin bottle. Ive gotten these 3 days in a row so far so u might get lucky like me.

peace yall and be safe out there!!

those will hopefully be sticking around for a while cuz that dry spell my area/connects had was fucking torture.


----------



## PureLife

Victorias secret was fucking FIRE. I actually found empties of these the other day. Got them about 2 weeks ago or less. Shit was pink bags, glitter letters. parkway south we get very similar bags . .. . . .


----------



## PureLife

Premium was firre man. green bag.


----------



## Piffington

PureLife said:
			
		

> Stamps vary weekly, I've never seen a stamp last more than a month. After that a new one is out, good or bad. I'm sure a lot of stamps travel far for resale, but eventually they all get used up. It would make a LOT more sense to for the police and narcs to just sit at a project spot and watch. Why would they try and trace a stamp back? Unless it killed a lot of people, and was still on the street.



Yeah, I agree completely. Seeing how a certain stamp doesn't stick around for long anyway I think it would just be a waste of  time trying to trace a stamp back to what might not even be the original dealer in the first place. But like you said, if there's bodies dropping from a stamp then that's something I'd imagine they'd pursue.
Damn parkway south, you've been getting some fire lately, eh? T-BONE must be that exclusive shit.


----------



## parkwaysouth

PureLife said:
			
		

> Victorias secret was fucking FIRE. I actually found empties of these the other day. Got them about 2 weeks ago or less. Shit was pink bags, glitter letters. parkway south we get very similar bags . .. . . .



Lemme find out we fuck with the same dude! lol.  Yo that Vikky is no JOKE right??? OMFG bro!!   
I  have to say you hit the jackpot if u just pulled up to the spot and got served that. %)

Here are some pics for everyones viewing pleasure....


----------



## PureLife

yuup. same vic bags haha


----------



## Khadijah

Yall makin me jealous.


----------



## Khadijah

Oh yea and Gucci...very white fluffy powder not flakey shit....Pretty decent....Nothin to look down on, nothin to write home about neither, but just some nice good quality shit.


----------



## Carl Landrover

"China Power" red stamp with some Chinese character above the words. 

Haven't done dope for a while, but I thought it was great.


----------



## Khadijah

Methodone....I got the bags they aint say "Metadone" it was "Methodone"...both of them bags was speled wrong but yea its a red stamp n got a bottle on it like pure life said ( i think it was u that said that but i dont remember) but my shit was spelled different. Anyways that shit was definatly small count but good quality shit. give u the throat coat when u sniff that shit, strong ass taste.i liked it too cuz the shit stuck in the bags so scrapin got me a good lil pile at the end.


----------



## PureLife

^^ must have been the same. Maybe i mis read it being lifted?? Cuz they were sealed hella wrong, very small bags, but that shit BURNED.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

parkwaysouth said:
			
		

> Lemme find out we fuck with the same dude! lol.  Yo that Vikky is no JOKE right??? OMFG bro!!
> I  have to say you hit the jackpot if u just pulled up to the spot and got served that. %)
> 
> Here are some pics for everyones viewing pleasure....



Now I got a craving.


----------



## NickyBundles

Havn't been in the game for a while now but seen some stamps a couple buddy's got, "twisted" herd there the goods, and "airbourne" people are goin crazy for the latter of the two, man I gotta stay out this thread for real it's just evil.


----------



## xorcist

recent samples in dirty jerz:
green louis vuitton, were good sized bags and real good dope
black diamond, smaller bags but the shit was real strong

doa with 3 lines next to it and the shit burned horribly and was flaky as hell but was good, anyone else get those in the jersey area? they really burned badly and 4 other people i was with experienced the same thing, a burn that lasted as long as it was in your nasal cavity -_-


----------



## ClubbinGuido

NickyBundles said:
			
		

> "airbourne"



Thats good shit.


----------



## Khadijah

PureLife said:
			
		

> ^^ must have been the same. Maybe i mis read it being lifted?? Cuz they were sealed hella wrong, very small bags, but that shit BURNED.



Na it didnt burn at all that shit was just strong and gave you that cough in the back of your throat you feel me. But I aint had dope that burned since Hellboy. At first when i looked at it i thought it said "Mathodone" but then i peeped it in the light. Iunno yo. U got that shit a week or so ago shit changes prolly 2 diff batches of the same shit. 


xorcist, I got black diamond around christmas time and it was fuckin garbage or maybe me bein on subs at that time (even tho i was off about 24 hrs at the time i did the shit) had somethin to do wit it but Iunno. other ppl i talked to who got black diamond said it was good so once again stamps aint everythang.


----------



## ToxicFerret

All this stamp talk has me jealous. Like some girl said way back in the thread here in the Chi we don't have brands, stamps, nothing like that. I just come across some capsules for the first time ever, in several years, and they were actually pretty good. Nice and fat, reasonable staying power, and FOURTEEN in a bundle WOO WOO! That's on some party like its 1995 shit, haha. My boy bill seen the caps and he's like "Man just like buroughs!" pfft...

Here we kinda go by spot mostly. I haven't been a part of the west side street spot scene for a long time, I've just been using southside guys with numbers like, cause it's so much safer and better. Hell for a year or so I had a dude two blocks away in my part of town.. too bad he moved far away. But yeah out west people are always on the "yeah spot X has the blue dolphin bags, pretty good and fat" "oh yeah well Y has the green star bags" based on the print on the outside of the small plastic baggies. Sometimes it's foils wrapped up, and THEN put in baggies and then stapled shut, some times its just powder inna bag, it changes from time to time. 

I haven't been out west in a minute tho, thank god, it's hot out there.


----------



## NickyBundles

Lacey, there was multiples of a couple different bags around christmas time, black diamond, red monkey, and top secret, each one of those were fucking great, and they all had a redish pink lettering, the bootlegs of them all were just a red color no pinkish tint to em and were garbage, but ya stamps def aint everything, just like the stamp on an epill, dont mean shit most of the time.


----------



## PureLife

lacey- yeah was prolly a different batch. I'm looking at the empty of it right now, and the spelling just looked fucked up because it was faded. But they do sound similar with the fucked up way they are sealed and shit.

Pony Express(red)- Fat folds with some good diesel. 

March Madness(green)- bullshit i must say.


----------



## Khadijah

NickyBundles said:
			
		

> Lacey, there was multiples of a couple different bags around christmas time, black diamond, red monkey, and top secret, each one of those were fucking great, and they all had a redish pink lettering, the bootlegs of them all were just a red color no pinkish tint to em and were garbage, but ya stamps def aint everything, just like the stamp on an epill, dont mean shit most of the time.


Yea no doubt.Top secret when I got it over the summer, shit i dont remember how it was but i remember seein that stamp back then too. Some of these ones just dont fuckin die.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Those Red color Top Secrets were absolute fucking trash.  I remember those shits.


----------



## parkwaysouth

*time for some fire for that ass....*

some more exclusive shit for yall's asses... 

Just came out , called DEATH SENTENCE, blue bags blue letters, wont find this floating around on the street and ITS PURE FIRE, NICE COUNT TOO.  







FIYAHH!!%)


----------



## parkwaysouth

ClubbinGuido said:
			
		

> Those Red color Top Secrets were absolute fucking trash.  I remember those shits.



YES!!! so tru. that garbage was all over patterson at one point. Top secret and TRANSFORMERS, i remember vividly because right before I went to Marco Island FLA for vacation, i picked up a brick of Top and like 10 transformers and my whole vacation was ruined!!!!    
And just the week b4 that top seceret was fire, wtf my luck!!

So anyway i ended up takin my moms rental car 200 something miles from marco to OPA-LOCKA, only found crack and soft there so I drove down too overtown and liberty city in miami, i ended up getting beat for 75$ worth of vitamin powder, then i smartened up and found a crackhead who lead me in the right direction, but still the shit in miami is NOTHING compared to a stamp bag of jerzey gold.
They sell there shit in plastic bags stapled shut and 1 good jerzey bag equaled like 3 miami bags quality wise, I WAS PISSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
But I gotta give it up to FLA, they got some damn FIRE hard  down there!! The dimes are as big as 20's and look like cookie cutter perfect sqaures of butter toffee.Straight bell-ringer shit too.


----------



## Khadijah

yea you kno what the specialty down there is. 

Now that yall are talkin bout that top secret i remember it becuz i got ice box and "sruit loops" around the same time.....fuckin dumbass stamp makers...that shit was good tho but the top secret was a let down thas fo sho....

Pkwaysouth, i hear you on that vacation bein ruined thing. Ha at least you aint me last summer tho, dumbass me I copped shit before and then got greedy and did it all like "yo ill cop again before we leave"and ended up not havin the money or the time....Spendin all night in the middle of a heat wave w/d'in while you suposed to be enjoyin your time down the shore...Na ah aint doin that again. Ima try n hit up atlantic city this summer n definately wildwood and i aint tryna go outa the way down there only shit I ever got from AC was crap.white house. that was yrs. ago tho.


----------



## Khadijah

swybs said:
			
		

> Red stamped metadone-no good, small quantity, low quality.




I was jus lookin thru here and noticed that shit come up again. i guess really tho its before all the rest of us start talkin about it. Swybs copped the original eh. So we got one sayin "*meta*done" is garbage, one sayin "*meta*done" is small n good, and me sayin "*metho*done" is small n good. I kno we all been thru this shit before but i love readin this thread jus to show how shit changes. 

I forget if i posted this shit before but my cuz used to know a girl who saved one empty of every stamp , glued it in a note book and wrote the date, corner in ptown she copped it from and rated it 1-10 lol. some nerd shit there but u kno what i bet years from now somebody will find that shit , some body like all of us who likes to talk about that kinda thing, and it would be like the holy grail for them, straight up from the source knowledge of what was really good that year. some time capsule shit. Mad stupid if someone who aint meant to see it finds it tho.


----------



## syyth007

The atlantic city scene has changed a bit.. I remember when the only thing you could get was white house (blue and red stamp).  There were hummer and spidermans floating around at that time, but they were harder to find.  

Lately I've just been gettin Black Label locally..  There are a few other stamps floating around (Guns and Roses: Small count, okay dope), but I try to stick with what I know works.  Wildwood is a ripoff.. most of the times, the bags are taxed/pinched..


----------



## Khadijah

I would never cop somewhere where they aint got dope known. If you gotta hunt for it fuck it.Im comin from north jerz I would just stop and cop on the way down, fuck wildwood I jus go there to chill not to cop shitty bags from some boardwalk punks lol.When i was underage i use to bring mad shit down there to sell ,fuck buyin there.


----------



## parkwaysouth

lacey k said:
			
		

> I would never cop somewhere where they aint got dope known. If you gotta hunt for it fuck it.QUOTE]
> 
> DITTO. thats jus askin for trouble.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

parkwaysouth said:
			
		

> some more exclusive shit for yall's asses...
> 
> Just came out , called DEATH SENTENCE, blue bags blue letters, wont find this floating around on the street and ITS PURE FIRE, NICE COUNT TOO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIYAHH!!%)



Oh lawd.  I'm fiending now.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

^dam those bags look fat for stamps.


----------



## phr

Really? Compared to the shit I get they're skimped. 


(Yes, I know it's hard to weigh something by sight.)


----------



## Khadijah

Yea i was gonna say they just look about average to me.

Phrozen i know what youre sayin, the diff between jersey n philly stamps makes it so the powder sits alot different. When i get philly bags I like to see the full square covered and then some overflow into the next fold. then u know its decently fat.But i noticed the shape of the bags makes it look like there is less when philly bags just tend to be more spread out and the powder is more like...sprinkled thru the whole bag and in jerz its usually more just at the bottm and dont go over the first fold. If that makes sense. Anyways Im high so who gives a shit. ESPN baby.


----------



## parkwaysouth

phrozen said:
			
		

> Really? Compared to the shit I get they're skimped.
> 
> 
> (Yes, I know it's hard to weigh something by sight.)



Yeah they do look thin but dont be fooled theres shit on the other side of the fold too, not the neatest packers whoever prepared the shit.   And to be dead honest even if that was the amount in the bags the quality is absolutley rediculous!! m talking 2 to 1 , maybe even 3 to 1,


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

my only few experiences with stamp bags they looked like less powder than that. like you could see the powder thru the bag but it didnt look like that much. they came from wilmington DE so i figured they came in from philly or somewhere in PA because they were the long kind of bag with 3 folds. looked like the kind phrozen has in his gallery.

a dime of raw here in bmore usually comes in a mini ziplock bag sometimes folded in half and in another bag with a different color. sometimes they come in vials tho but the bags are usually better because if it is hot out the dope can stick in the bottom bump of the vial. or 10$ gets you a big ass pill of scramble.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Airbourne.  Green Stamp. Good shit.

Knockout.  Black stamp.  Fucking fire.  Fucking absolute fire.


----------



## Khadijah

Yea them knockouts was pretty good but the shit I had today is like that x2. I ain even jokin, damn.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

lacey k said:
			
		

> Yea them knockouts was pretty good but the shit I had today is like that x2. I ain even jokin, damn.



Orly?


----------



## NickyBundles

^ CG, were you at man, jerzy area? we see alot of the same shit, actually alot of people on here do.


----------



## phr

I'm not gonna mention names. But there's some fire going around Philly lately.


----------



## NickyBundles

Yea, there's been fire around pretty fuckin consistently for a while now, too bad im not fuckin with the shit anymore, my last run and all the dope was garbage, figures tho thats just how the game go's, quit and there fire dope, got money no were to cop, no money everyones got shit, it's such an ironic game.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

NickyBundles said:
			
		

> ^ CG, were you at man, jerzy area? we see alot of the same shit, actually alot of people on here do.



I'm in New York.  Orange County status.


----------



## NickyBundles

Broome County myself, pretty close, no wonder we see the same shit.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

NickyBundles said:
			
		

> Broome County myself, pretty close, no wonder we see the same shit.



No shit lol? No wonder!:D  I had no idea they had dope in them parts.


----------



## NickyBundles

Yea man, it's all new juru, bronx, brooklyn shit brought in, but Broome County's definetly doin it.


----------



## Khadijah

ClubbinGuido said:
			
		

> Orly?



Aint no fuckin joke brother.Word up. Im bout to go hit that shit up right now again. These bags been out for a week or 2 maybe but they aint no bullshit.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Sounds like some delicious dope.


----------



## Jabberwocky

cg thats a lot of posts you made busy man you are


----------



## ClubbinGuido

samadhi_smiles said:
			
		

> cg thats a lot of posts you made busy man you are



Its over 9000!


----------



## Khadijah

One thing I forgot is that these espn bags are good as hell but theres some kinda weird cut in em , when i licked out the bags it made my tounge a lil bit numb. obviously shit aint coke in there so my guess is its just leftover cut from when someone was baggin coke n they threw it in with their diesel too. iunno , i dont care neither just noticed that tho n thought it was worth mentionin.


----------



## PureLife

Pop (red)- it was ok

blue thunder(red) - good skag

Paris (black, wit a pic of paris hilton)- shitty


----------



## Khadijah

haha, soudns about right that that shitty whore would have a shitty bag of dope stamped afer her lol.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

PureLife said:
			
		

> Pop (red)- it was ok
> 
> blue thunder(red) - good skag
> 
> Paris (black, wit a pic of paris hilton)- shitty



hah, seriously? that skank is on a bag? thats stupid as hell. go figure it sucks too.

also lacey, procaine is a common dope cut, thats what it could be. it makes for a good rush.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Hellboy. Pink stamp.  Epic scag.


----------



## Khadijah

New batch or the last shit that burned like a bitch.


----------



## GbizzleMcGrizzle

New York Vue - bangin' and big too.
Bazooka - Pretty good, sizes vary
VIP - Huge but crap
Top Gun - OK, sizes vary


----------



## xXMorphineXx

Dont want to say this stamp on here, but its funny as hell- Alright quality
Joyride- Alright quality
Blackout- Pretty damn good


----------



## PureLife

Target (red)- alright


----------



## parkwaysouth

THE HULK- green- so so quality, kinda sleepy feeling overall   
HENNESSY- red- jumbo bags n good quality %)


----------



## ClubbinGuido

lacey k said:
			
		

> New batch or the last shit that burned like a bitch.



New batch.  I had to make my boy drive because I was so fucking ripped.  I rushed my ass off on that shit.


----------



## parkwaysouth

USDA- blue bag blue letters- FIRE
PUNISHER- gReen stamp- FIRE
THE WIRE- blue stamp- didnt try it yet  hehehe

peace


----------



## Khadijah

maybe its jus the bags i been gettin but it seems like lately in general quality is gettin pretty good, lot of fire bags out on the regular n not hard to find. if shit keeps gettin better its gonna be a good summer%)


----------



## PureLife

s544(green)= good times


----------



## PureLife

paris hilton (black)- horrible 
paris hilton (green)- awesome


----------



## swybs

Anyone here tried a Newark based stamp called 6:30 Wake Up? Red or pink, very clean stamp?


----------



## psychedelic nod

dirty jersey north

big 10, the only shit i get, amazing, like il get fucked off 1 bag with my tolerance, cheap too


----------



## xXMorphineXx

China Town- descent quality, good quantity(taste a little funny, maybe the cut?)
Passion- Good Quality(Prob best ive had), good quantity


----------



## PureLife

I've had something called 7:30 virus. it was half blue half red. wild


----------



## Khadijah

6 30 wake up, 7 30 virus...wtf...looks like its all about the time in brick city lately ay?


----------



## parkwaysouth

PureLife said:
			
		

> I've had something called 7:30 virus. it was half blue half red. wild



OK WE DEF GET OUR SHIT FROM THE SAME SUPPLY CHAIN, NOW IM 100% 

Pure, do remember the TRUE RELIGION red and blue bags??? insane.

----------------------SOME D UPDATES

S550-green- total trash/coffee taste-yuk!   
MTV-green- trash   
STREET CRIME-blue-good shit 
---------------------------------

ALSO ANYBODY FROM THE BRICKS TRY  THE NEW  "BLACKCARD"???


----------



## PureLife

^Yeah MTV sucked bro, hardcore sucked. 

s550 i didn't think was all that bad, but maybe i got a different batch.

Total control- aiiight.


----------



## Delsyd

black label
blue stamp

ny/nj

real good shit


----------



## ClubbinGuido

MTV fucking sucks.  Also that green stamped batch of Airbourne.  Fucking trash.  Hellboy reigns supreme in my area.


----------



## PureLife

^ Everytime i get MTV im just oh, ohh fuck this shit. Its total garbage. Not even worthy of calling it heroin.


----------



## Khadijah

Yea I hate mtv. Fuckin hate it. Even after not doin dope for like 3 years that was the the first stamp i had again. ...didnt even get me to that feeling i remembered....of course when u dont use for a good period of time it starts to be like a fantasy, legend, larger than life kinda thing where u kinda remember dope bein better than it was so maybe thats part of it but most of it was just MTV just bein shitty. 

Anyways, most recent shit...paterson....Good quality not nothin special, small count tho, but decent shit. my boy who i was wit who was shootin it got a crazy rush off that shit tho so its hard 2 judge since the bags so small....quality definately good i just need more than usual becuz the size of the bag not the quality of the d....u feel me...Ahh im high anyways Ima STFU n post a pic

"bentley"


----------



## parkwaysouth

*im jealous.....*

OMG i remember bentleys...i got those like a year ago and they were soooo good. Same stamp and everything. 
This sucks now cuz I just got paid and i swear 2 days ago my connect had some bomb ass shit and now all 3 of my guys have shitty BLACKCARD and MTV.

yo PURE,  DO NOT WASTE YOUR HUSTLE$$ ON BLACKCARD! ITS GROSS LOW GRADE TYPE B SHIT.


----------



## xXMorphineXx

Patrone- Great quality, Great quantity. Probably the best bags ive ever had, did about a half bag(my friend just gave me a taste cause i didnt have money). Got me feeling pretty good but got my friends rocked, I have been on a binge so my tolerance is through the roof.


----------



## PureLife

I ain't even gonna go to that part of town if thats the shit that circulating.


----------



## *Love*Lite*

SonOF said:
			
		

> This _Black Label_ that my guy has been getting on the regular now is pretty damn good.  Nice sized bags too.  It's the only reason why I put up with this unreliable, make me wait forever, lying, shitty provider.



Just tried some Black Label..... very good :D


----------



## Liquid2006

Only tried some OverDose name brand that I can remember. but was gooooood shit from NY and here in boston its usually unlabeled blue/white bags but im sure theres name brand around here just try not to go looking for stuff myself.


----------



## NickyBundles

Twisted's are still goin strong, no one else seen these yet?


----------



## PureLife

Gangster medicine- izz good.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

PureLife said:
			
		

> I ain't even gonna go to that part of town if thats the shit that circulating.



Bad stuff or the temptation to great lol?

Also moar of that red stamp Hellboy. Mmmmmm...


----------



## parkwaysouth

*wompy womp womp*

EXPRESSO-light yellow stamp- FUCKING GARBAGE   

AFGANISTAN-green stamp-half decent,you can tell its the shake cuz its def not as good as the 1st batch from 3 weeks ago. bags are LIGHT as hell too, but IMO compared to all the trash goin around for the 3rd fuckin tim   e this year its the only thing worth coppin.8)

Yo i fuckin seriously hope a good portion of the DEA is going on vacation this spring/summer cuz if the next few months are anything resembling my run during this winter, Im fucking quitting!!!  

In the "streets" defense there were a few good stamp runs this winter but the garbage far outweighed the gold no doubt.

Anybody else agree with me? Pure.Lacey??


----------



## lilczey

*CAMDEN, NJ*

HELL BOY ( black stamp )/OD/LEAN/RICHARD PRIOR.....GOT THE FIENDS TALKIN

people have been begging for "magic" knock out or something real close to that.... they were originally called get high or die trying but the trap boys changed the baggs to knock out cuz the cops were on the look out for those baggs  its the last of the fent baggs going around philly dunno how it popped up again but only sold in close circles no sets are carrying these.....i wonder y...... people were dropping like flys off this shit.....which really confuses me cuz if the shit kills u then y do more people want it......

and to be honest i thought the cops got all these baggs up cuz there was sooooooooo many deaths.....if u don't kno some one that died on this shit or kno some one that knos some one that died off this shit they really don't do dope honestly it was getting that bad 

but i don't touch the shit.....they just tell me wats good and wats out......

O AND CG I DUNNO IF ITS THE SAME SHIT U GUYS GOT UP THERE.....the hell boys


----------



## swybs

Brooklyn: black scorpien, no text, fat quantity, decent quality


Green stamp, "dope fiend" with the image of a face of an unkempt man above text. Good quality/good quantity.


----------



## PureLife

^^I had expresso maybe 2-3 weeks ago. The name sticks out in my head.


AFGANISTAN- I had this about 6-7 days ago. Parkwaysouth they must be a different batch. Those mother fuckers were heavy as hell, good skag. check ya pm's.


----------



## Khadijah

parkwaysouth said:
			
		

> Yo i fuckin seriously hope a good portion of the DEA is going on vacation this spring/summer cuz if the next few months are anything resembling my run during this winter, Im fucking quitting!!!
> 
> In the "streets" defense there were a few good stamp runs this winter but the garbage far outweighed the gold no doubt.
> 
> Anybody else agree with me? Pure.Lacey??



This winter I wasnt doin shit so heavy i was in a off period mostly fuckin with them stupid ass lil green pills that costs more than they worth if you feel me. I will tell you tho that the shit i did get at that time wasnt doin it for me. Lately I been gettin some good bags tho. there is always some fire out you just gotta know who got it n whats really good. Keep in mind i fux wit p-town. newark is where alot of that shit comes from anyways but im jus sayin...if u havin problems in the bricks head over to the city i think of as newarks grimey lil cousin lol. theres always a good batch out...if u find that good batch u good....The ESPN, power time (Didnt get to use p.t. but just heard madd good shit about it from trusted sources) right now from what i hear its kimbo 305 n iron man that is makin the rounds as the good shit but now kimbo is a new batch i heard. IDK this is hearsay. Im jus sayin. U kno as I kno.....Shit comes n goes...but u kno where to look u will get took care of....U feel me....

One thing Im with you on tho.....I aint beat for a summer of shitty stamps so Ima keep my fingers crossed that we will be blessed wit some memorable shit this year. Summertimes my favorite dope time%) shit make that anytime but u get me.

I wish dope was like bud or some other shit, that when somethin good came around you could just stock up on it and hang onto it. "Yea this stamp is fire, ima cop a couple bricks while its out cuz its good shit and stash it away for a while for the times when the shitty batches come out" ....Imagine that....but shit you know how it would end up, youd just run thru it 3 times as fast lol. 

sorry 4 the long post..


Lilczey...My dude...I had them knockouts in Philly a few months back, it wasnt nothin to write home about, good shit but just decent. Knockouts in NY a few weeks ago was bangin. totally differnt stamp and diff. bag n all that not the lil blue double seals but the usual north nj style wide white glassine stamp. the Gucci in phlly  was pretty fuckin good too. that was also bout a month ago maybe more.


----------



## parkwaysouth

*yup yup*

Channel-green-good shit   but they are light as #%#%#!! 
I CANT STAND THAT!  

Oh and lacey, p-town was my first love, but I cant really fuck wit it no more cuz of the sheer volume of narcs now, u gotta admit that shit has gotten BAD as far as 5-0 is concerned over the last few years. And plus Ive been outta the loop down there so long I have no clue who any of the new cats are and vise versa cuz everyone I knew during my runnin years there is locked up u know so its like starting all over agian, but I aint gunna lie if I had a guy like the guy I have now ,professional, gives credit %) , etc etc Id def make the switch mainly because of the travel time to ptown which is only 6minutes   from the crib with no tolls and my whip can make it on 2$ gas there and back whereas Newy it takes 20-25min not counting cop time AND i gotta pay 2 tolls   and keep at least 6$ for gas!! Might I add this is EVERYDAY sometimes 2 or 3 times!


----------



## swybs

The guy I was getting from was rolling only purple stamps, now only green-chanel is one of them and, while good, I'm feeling they 6 dollar jimjammies.

I'm chillin with these dope fiend green stamp bags. Good shit. Have to say though, no knock to the bricks, but whenever I happen upon brooklyn bags, they are motherfucking sacks. The nj bags I get fill half a fold when shook up. The brooklyn bags are a straight full fold filled. However, I sense the quality of nj bags being higher.

question: you think certain spots/bags are made for the roa? Eg, does anyone think the nj bags from the connect I have are made smaller/stronger for those using iv? I don't shoot dope, so I prefer a fatter bag, even if is a little weaker (all mental, when dumping the sack). Plus, for those with habits that require shooting a few bags each shot, it would be a nightmare to prep these brooklyn bags if you were shooting multiple bags.

So, I'm high so the ? Probably wasn't clear-for those that shoot, do you still want that fatter bag even if the smaller bag gets you to same place? Is it more is always better just cause a fat sack puts a smile on any dope fiends mouth?


I know I am rambling and I rarely, if ever, go to cop myself, but from what I understand, open airs in ny-even in the most questionable locations/burroughs, if kappuut. No more. One of the people who scores for me (and has been doing dope for 25+ years) said open air is just finished-aint happening no matter what area you are in. Thoughts?

Swybs


----------



## Khadijah

Iunno about NY. i dont fux wit NYC dope. In jersey the "open air" is there. Idk what peopel mean by open air becuz everyone always says its gone/over/done, but I see people standin on the corner trappin all the time , so to me i either dont understand the true meanin of open air dealing, or these peopels that say that shit just dont spend much time in the jerz.


----------



## PureLife

^Same goes for me, everytime i roll up there, everyones coming out yelling looking to make some $$. Its def. not as prominent as it used to be, but still its there for sure.


----------



## elbroski

Anyone have President's from Pittsburgh, possibly cut with fentanyl


----------



## elbroski

these things are pretty fat, about double what i usually find in the burgh'.  I've only done dope 4 times (all insufflated) so my opinion isn't very conducive to how the majority of you feel, but I got extremely high, extremely fast and got real fuckin sick even a day after I did a half of one...dunno if dope is supposed to make you puke 24 hrs after you do it but...just lookin' for some feedback, if there are any pittsburghers out there that want more specifics, pm me.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

lilczey said:
			
		

> *CAMDEN, NJ*
> 
> O AND CG I DUNNO IF ITS THE SAME SHIT U GUYS GOT UP THERE.....the hell boys



I had Red Stamp Hell Boy.  Shit is FIRE.  I also had those Knockouts you was talking about.  Those things put me on my ass.


----------



## Khadijah

ClubbinGuido said:
			
		

> I had Red Stamp Hell Boy.  Shit is FIRE.  I also had those Knockouts you was talking about.  Those things put me on my ass.



Yo, if you are talkin about what i think you are talkin bout,  they woulnt be the same bag yo. Down there in phiilly they get those lil square bags wit the double seal . i had the philly stamp of knockout n the ny stamp of knockout, def. 2 different batches. the ny bags that north jerz style, white , wider n taped shut , anyways my point is if the KO's you got were in the white bags n not the blue double sealed ones then it wasnt the same ish....damn its mad hard to explain myself when im high...


----------



## PureLife

tropicana- fire fire fire


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

lacey k said:
			
		

> Yo, if you are talkin about what i think you are talkin bout,  they woulnt be the same bag yo. Down there in phiilly they get those lil square bags wit the double seal . i had the philly stamp of knockout n the ny stamp of knockout, def. 2 different batches. the ny bags that north jerz style, white , wider n taped shut , anyways my point is if the KO's you got were in the white bags n not the blue double sealed ones then it wasnt the same ish....damn its mad hard to explain myself when im high...


 I saw them both I know what you mean, im in wilmington nc....


----------



## parkwaysouth

PureLife said:
			
		

> tropicana- fire fire fire



For reaLs?? like what would you compare it too??

i got some PUNISHER-green- kinda iffy wiffy, just average. 

O and i had that red PARIS HILTON yesterday and shit was pure trash   just like the label.haha! grabbed a bun of that shit too,  i want my $ back bitch!!  

o well guess its all part of this fucked up dead end game we play


----------



## dirtmcgirt

just had some punisher... agree wit average.... those hellboys my boy gave me HALF of one, maybe 2/3 or 3/4 about 2 months ago... and it was fiyaaa fiyaaa fiyaaaaaaaaa...  same with horsepower about 5-6 weeks ago... now its ehhhh, don tthink my tolerance went up that fast since then since i been on all sorts of opiates for pain mgmt, and occasionalyl fun the last few years.

last fire shit i got was on the weekend.. sour diesel, green stamp and a marijuana leaf on it... wasnt in the normal areas in brick city all the other stuff came from, but from the other stuff of town..

the sour diesel was on par with the first taste of hellboy and horsepower back almost 2 months ago... everythign since then cetp the sour deezy was average to forgetable at best.

oh yea speaking of forgetablle got a deal on some DOA last week... absolute TRASHHH, super light bags, i swear a few were so light that i think i didnt actually lose/misplace one of the bags i had and counted that ended up dissapearing while doin them.... i think one was actually so short that i must have thrown it in with my empties when glancing at it, im betting it was so short that my thumb was covering up pretty much everything that was in it hiding in the corner like one of the other light ones that was so short that would have been possible...  aside from being light, was below avg. to ok at best if i did at least 2 at once where 2 makes me more than good with decent stuff.... the stuff had a nasty drip too, my boys nose was runnign like crazy and he said it tasted wierd tho it was eral shit after he sniffed 3 or 4... didnt fuck with my nose near that much but it did have a diff. taste and drip, obv. just from the cut used.

oh and speaking of light bags.... came across some of those methOdone bags as well... i had remembered reading bout them on here and people not bein hapy with them, unfortunately i wasnt sure if i remembered it due to it being fire or shit til i got home and checked, and i never really ask my boy about what kind he has on the phone so if he is around and we set up to meet, i couldnt really tell him "oh i dont want these" since he is good wit meetin up and gives me decent hookups, though if we had just gone down to a spot and saw what it was we would have gone to soemone else....  those were avg. quality, or maybe a tad above average strength wise but that was negated by the fact that ive never had stuff packed lighter except for the DOA bags so each 2 of the methodones was more like the qty. of doing 1 of anything else.... 

i thought those methodones were light, until i got those fucking garbage DOA bags the next day lol.

anyone else notice alot more heat inthe bricks???  i hear they have been crackin down a bit and making their presence known much more since its been nicer out compared to the winter.

i also seen alot more patrol cars cruising.... i seen them in the winter down in those areas even when i was just driving through and not rolling dirty where id have anything to worry about, but even after pulling out of a parking lot or certain streets that its obvious a white boy would be up to no good, over the winter the few times i've passed by a patrol car pulling out our turning onto a main road somewhere like that... they didnt even give me a second glance, which i thoguht was wierd.

of course they also dont see me wiggin out just cuz  cop drives but and dont read my lips saying "fuckin A we are getting pulled" to my boy or see me acting sketchy totally turnin my head to look over to see if they aer scopin me out and then turn my head real quick pretending like i wasnt trying to see if they were scopin me out i just glanced over real quick with my eyes at most, i just stayed calm since i had no reason to get hectic unlike my one friend i dont go down there with any more since he dips down in his seat or bends over to hide shit he originalyl doesnt tell me he has on him so i know how to gauge my driving ... fuckin dick.


----------



## dirtmcgirt

BTW am i the only one who's noticed alot more 5 0 out and about the last month or so??  everyone always says "yo take my number" when they see me to get my biz whenever one of my regulars isnt around or phone isoff, and of course its much smarter to have everyones # and meet somewhere a block or two away from where they are all holdin it down at....

but ive noticed everyone seems alot more cautious and hectic than normal down in the bricks... over the winter til recently, alot of times if they didnt wanna walk to meet somehwere else they would just tell me to come through the normal spot, and they were never running out when me and my boy were gonna split a bundle, but last few weeks unless we hit the spot cuz noone was answerin their phones, only like half of the normal people were holdin enough to hook up a good deal on a bundle and turned down what we'd normally do, i guess since they'd rather sell the few left on hand at 10 ea. to suckers doin walk ups and drive throughs.


----------



## Khadijah

What up dirtmcgirt, aint seen you on here in a minute, I thought of you the other day cuz i remembered u was a jersey head n i alot more jersey ppls is around here lately.

Anyways I hear you on that, i cant stand people who bring shit in the car that they aint tell you about, or when they insist on holdin they shit in a stupid ass place like their pocket and be like yo dont worry i got it under control if anything happens it will be aight. like yo i dont trust you wit that shit i aint goin down over your bullshit inability to stash your dope.

Them methodones was definately short as hell.....but the batch i got was decent...it wasnt great but it was better than avg but i agree that it took 2 to equal 1 jus cuz the size. if they woulda bene bigger it woulda been a real good bag.


----------



## lilczey

^^ 

damn right NJ on the fuckin map.....

cop and go


----------



## PureLife

jackie brown- eh, was ok. But it was literally twice the amount of a reg bag.

Fuck Rehab- Shits is alright, they about  1 1/2 bags in weight. 

Weird, my friends boy be havin reaal heavy bags now. I can't complain.


----------



## dirtmcgirt

yea i havent been on that much... i was being good all fall n winter getting back into the bbing thing and my back and DDD was doing great, then doc put me on seroquel for my masive insomnia and i fell asleep wierd and pinched a nerve in my neck and laid up from the gym adn lost all the progress i made.. just gettin better now, and i got some of my gym goodies in finally, so this will probably be my last week of doin opies, gonna try to stay outta the bricks and my friends who go there, and also probably fill my last script of roxi 15's on monday and probably trade them for some more hGH.. that helps my back long term more than any opiates ever have...

i have been using infrequent enough that i only get PAWS and no serious physical wd's maybe a mild case of the shits after not using for 2 days though the most ive gone is 3 or 4 the last few months, but im hoping thats it and the natty endorphins from the gym will help wit that shit... at worst since i told my pain mgmt. doc i wanna taper off anyway i may just get my last script this week and ten go see a sub dr. if i absolutely have to....  the opes have been fuckin with my sleep and insomnia too much and i cant really go back to school and go back to work in a coulpe months after i get in better shape and feeel healthy enuf to do it if im not sleeping for 2 days then sleeping 24 hr straight.

anyways another reason is i got sentencing for some bullshit comin up... i probably would have started tapering sooner off my meds if i didn thave to get a note from my pain doc saying i was on meds and also got random drug tests each month, hopefully that letter helps.. besides i might lose my liscense for 6 month so aint like im gonna be driven newhere...

just wanted a current oxy script for my first probation appt... though they are soo fuckin expensive now even if i was in major pain i wouldnt wanna be paying 50 bucks for an 80 just for a nights worth for me, especially since u know what that 50 can get you elsewhere and last soo much longer!

im tired of lookin and feelin like shit, plus summer is comin up and im probably lookin at moving to fla. with my mom in sept after the house sells... so its def. time to get back to lookin like my old deeezl self, so depressing lookin in the mirror a shell of the former me, i dont even go out except wtih my friends that get high to get fcked up cuz i dont want people seein me like i look lately

plus when im workin as a trainer my body is my billboard lol, and who'd hire a fat fucker?


----------



## dirtmcgirt

amazing how an H thread turns into a fuckin nj and then a brick city thread... lol maybe thats why its hotter j/k...

funny las time i was down there pickin up a friend and there was a major thing goin down on bloomfield ave. with the swat team shutting down part of bloomfield ave over a shootout wtih a murder suspect and the fucking choppers were out... everyone in the one area was all outside walkin around lookin up at the skies to se if it was over them in case it was a raid


----------



## xXMorphineXx

Hellboy(redstamp)- Amazing, not the best in quantity but a bump the size of a matchstick head got me feelin really good


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Kimbo 305 just came around jersey ( you know that fighter on the net ) funny ass shit if yeah ask me , the dopes good and the bags are huge so thats a plus too.


----------



## Khadijah

Kimbo been out yo.... this is like the 3rd wk for it


----------



## bansh33

whats the word on these AL PACINO bags in Philly? they look a bit light, but i'm not sure of the quality. anyone?


----------



## PureLife

wake up call(red)- good times fo surrrr

^ aint no fucking Tropicana thats fo surr


----------



## parkwaysouth

yo what color is that tropicana?


----------



## parkwaysouth

CALL OF DUTY-green- 
gotta say this shit snuck up on me, cuz i underestimated it for real and then all the sudden WHAM!  just some good green stamp jersey h right there.


----------



## phr

First Star(or some shit like that): Fucking fire! (Also extremely cheap)


----------



## dirtmcgirt

more ofthat horsepower, green stamp.. good stuff...

before that this weekend it was punisher last week, green stamp... ehh ok, decent rush, but the shit wore off real quick


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

lots of green stamps, and every one ive taken has been fire....


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Seems like a lot of good shit is floating around in the Tri Sate Area as of late. Every time I read this thread I get a craving lol.  I can't wait until this Thursday when I get paid and I got time to go out and cop.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

I crave too, too bad not enough funds, and bags are too expensive here.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

i got some today called monkey scrotum. it was 700mgs in a small bag corner twisted up tight so it kinda looked like a brown monkey scrotum....haha. i just made that part up. it was 700mgs of fine ass raw in a bag corner tho. 

no real brand names here in bmore. its just raw and scramble. however a lot of ppl call the scramble different shit even tho there is no stamp on it and you couldnt tell the difference between any of them since they are all gelatin caps. like a pill of deathgrip looks the same as a pill of smackdown.


----------



## parkwaysouth

medicine cabinet said:
			
		

> i got some today called monkey scrotum. it was 700mgs in a small bag corner twisted up tight so it kinda looked like a brown monkey scrotum....haha. i just made that part up. it was 700mgs of fine ass raw in a bag corner tho.
> 
> no real brand names here in bmore. its just raw and scramble. however a lot of ppl call the scramble different shit even tho there is no stamp on it and you couldnt tell the difference between any of them since they are all gelatin caps. like a pill of deathgrip looks the same as a pill of smackdown.



I always wanted to goto BMOR and peep the scene down there, or even like DC, i heard they got some fire hard and soft like everywhere in terms of street coppin, is that true? how des it come prepared? 
thanks for the insight!


----------



## rangrz

heroin isnt my thing...but one of my friend's saved me a bag cause its stamp was ">9000" and he knew I'd love it.

He said it was decent dope/decent weight, but nothing special.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

parkwaysouth said:
			
		

> I always wanted to goto BMOR and peep the scene down there, or even like DC, i heard they got some fire hard and soft like everywhere in terms of street coppin, is that true? how des it come prepared?
> thanks for the insight!



yea there is a bunch of hard and soft here but not as much as DC. There is maaad crack in DC, powder too. Coppin off the street id say you would get crack a lot easier than anything else. im not into stims so i dont mess with the white, but ive had some good hard around here.

it usually comes in a vial or little baggie or if you get a bunch you can get it in a little glass jar. mostly on the street you see dimes and 20's sometimes you get someone sellin a 50.


----------



## dirtmcgirt

lollypop wit lil wayne on the bag in purple... decent stuff fo sho'


----------



## lalagirl

In the UK we don't have names for it. It used 2 come wrapped in rizla, with Clingfilm wrapped outside that to make like a double layer. But a lot of the time you get it just wrapped in the rizla


----------



## parkwaysouth

BUMBLE BEE- yellow double sealed, ABSOLUTE INSANITY! 
My hook is finally back on his fuckin A game and im lovin it!! :D


----------



## SKL

hummer. okay.


----------



## swybs

"Poppin; bottles" green label, a+ quality, a+ quantity, with picture of two bottles, one looking like it is falling, and a rock or bullet? Anyone ever hear of the slang term "poppin bottles"? I wouldn't ask if the dope wasn't so good.


----------



## Khadijah

yea.....of course.....it means like drinkin champagne..poppin bottles open...but really whatever....basically when ur pimpin it drinkin that high quality luxury liquor...poppin bottles in tha club...ya dig....

Damn u swybs n ur high quality dope. my dude jus got out n he is makin himself scarce as fuck. everytime u post I be jealous. esp. like right now when I aint got a damn thing and aint had more than one bag for 2 weeks.


----------



## swybs

I knew lacey would save the day with a definition! Yo, lacey, long time no talk-hit me up on aim. I got a bugout story for you. Oh, and that picture of ya with that howitzer revolva in that other thread is the bomb! Ha-that shit hada be bigger than your small-ass body! 

Swybs


----------



## elbroski

*burgh bags*

Anyone try double blue monkeys in pittsburgh yet?  What about presidents, pretty bomb IMO.


----------



## Carl Landrover

"Die Hard" red stamp with some picture over it.

Quite slamming, better than the China Power (or was it powder?) from last week.


----------



## NickyBundles

De Ja Vu - black stamp, had a couple but got rid of em for other reasons, heard mixed reviews of it.


----------



## swybs

Had dejavu past couple weeks, green stamp with what appeared to be some sort of lizard? It was good-decent quality/quantity. Newark area.


----------



## Khadijah

green louis vuitton....pretty good, some of the bags were a lil bit short but im satisfied cuz it was decent quality shit....i scraped 8 bags and got 2 bags worth of powder outta them shits so i was happy.


----------



## dirtmcgirt

green gucci, great shit.

rat, pretty good too


----------



## elbroski

*stamps*

Anyone come across "mercedez" bags, apparently they have a car on them.

thx


----------



## 100MillionYearTrip

> "Or the 'Hole', nickname for a certain project complex."


blahblahblah... i was watching a show gangland on the history channel and they said the "hole" was a spot run buy the Vice Lords gang and they had all their meetings there and shit... crazy shit i would be kinda scared to cop around there.....


----------



## Carl Landrover

Red rectangle with a red arrow pointing to the right. Inside the arrow it says "ONE WAY". 

I wonder what's down that one way? I'm guessing it's a _high_ way.  


Hoho, I crack myself up.


----------



## parkwaysouth

*new shit*

hAD ALL THESE IN THE PAST 9 DAYS

TOP SECRET- red- decent
HORSE POWER green- so so
DEAD END-red- good
DEA green- so so
STOP SNITCHIN'-red- sucks  
JAWS-red- FIRE!!!


----------



## Khadijah

Hmm

hulk - pretty good
Lucky 7- not great but i swear i got 1 bag out of the few i got that was a different batch, becuz i felt off 1 bag what it took me 2 of the other ones. It was 4 bags, 1 had a stamp that was half purple half red and the other ones was just red. One bag of the red stamp was FAT . AS. HELL. I will post the pic when i get some minutes. imagine the 1st fold completely filled up, with shit stuck to the sides all the way up to the top of the bag. So that shit counts as 2 I would say. 1+1+1(the size of 2) of the red stamp = prolly about 2 n a half of the one single better bag if that makes sense. anyways thas the dope report for this wk lol

whats good pkwaysouth?


----------



## PureLife

pssh. havent been here in hella days. flipped my car over when i was going to cop, everyone needs to be hella more careful wit dope.heroin possession is a felony in nj. i had empties and im looking at time


----------



## CTdopeLove

Been on suboxone lately, but last Thursday took a break and bought 2 bags off a guy at my clinic (gotta go pick up the sub once a week, fully paid for by the state).

The stamp was New York Vue (not "view"), and it came out of New York (not sure what burrough).  It was a regular sized wax bag, but the whole bottom third was packed full, so I figured it would be garbage, but it was some of the best dope I've done in years.  2 bags looked like 4-5 bags of everyone's around here (SW CT).

Get that New York Vue if you see it!

~CTdopeLove


----------



## swybs

Purelife, can you explain further? 5-0 got you for empties? Where/how did you flip your car? Can I ask why you kept empties? Anyway, good luck-sounds like you got your hands full!

Swybs


----------



## PureLife

i was driving in summit, nj. blacked out while driving apparently. hit a telephone pole and kept on going till i rolled into a ditch. i had 7 empties and a rig on me. all concealed within the car. apparently i took 10mg of ativan that morning, i dont remember.


----------



## Khadijah

Ahhh summit thats why. aint that like rich land or some shit. not a good look. 

driving+benzos is alllways a bad idea. its made so many ppl i kno have problems. Ill let my boy liquidICE tell you about that tho lol. And a big RIP to R.H. who caught a DWI off that shit aswell. not a good look yo u much luck 2 u in dealin w/all the shit that comes after that. Anyways, if I aint said it before, I fuckin love this thread. I will post a pic of the supa phat bag whenever i get some damn minutes for my boost.


----------



## SKL

SomeKindaLove said:
			
		

> hummer. okay.



^quality has gotten better


----------



## PureLife

oh, i aint from summit. im from morristown.


----------



## PureLife

mall money[red]=small, but good

fire in the block[red]=gooood


----------



## swybs

Empire, green stamp, good quant/qual. Picture of two project buildings on stamp-newark, nj.


Swybs


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Anybody got the word on R.I.P.  Heard its going around in my area just wanted to hear any opinions.


----------



## sweet jimmy brown

empire- black stamp on blue bag... good. three knocked me down.
lean back- black on white? meh

don't get much in the way of stamps in b-low but that's what i'm getting.


----------



## Khadijah

parkwaysouth said:
			
		

> hAD ALL THESE IN THE PAST 9 DAYS
> 
> TOP SECRET- red- decent
> HORSE POWER green- so so
> DEAD END-red- good
> DEA green- so so
> STOP SNITCHIN'-red- sucks
> JAWS-red- FIRE!!!



Also i forgot to say, WTF is up with all these stamps from last summer comin back around. Im seein alot of names that was aroudn this time last year. Top secret and dead end specfic but i remember seein other names too. Im curious psouth, What is the stamp lookin like on that dead end. you said its red, with a gun above it right? or just the words. i always liked that stamp not the dope in it but the stamp itself, ones with pics are the most interestin as far as stamps goes.

jus got some NBA blue with a basketball over it bout to find out what its like. Ahhhh god dammit tho, dont you hate it when they CANT FUCKIN FOLD/SEAL IT RIGHT...That pisses me off everytime...These are mad skinny, like usually a stamp will be

_________________
|............................|
|............................|
|............................|
|________________|

but this is

_________________
|............................|
|............................|
|________________|

instead of makin it in 4's even so the top of the open of the bag is folded in the inside, its just like wrapped around in uneven sections and taped close at the top, like a envelope or some shit. weird. these dudes usualy always got the bags sealed right. alot of times the shittily sealed ones is less quality cuz its less professional operation but theres always exceptions thats just the feeling i get from it tho.


----------



## syyth007

Damn, i remember when horsepower was around (wasn't that Christmas of '06?  I remember alot of great dope was out then.. Frosted Flakes, Green Balboa, Looney Tunes..

Anyway, i went on a binge a couple weeks ago, but couldn't remember the stamp name due to taking xanax all week long, but I just found an empty.

Iron-man (red stamp, picture of ironman's face and fist) Decent size, but 2 of these knocked me on my ass (could of been helped by the xanax, but two bags sniffed usually barely touches me, even with 1.5-2mg xanax)

Also I notice that us down here in the south (jerzy) get two type of bags 90% of the time-  the wider, shorter bags (about 60% of the time) and longer, thiner bags (30% of the time).  Also I've gotten white/yellow/blue colored bags, sealed one, or double sealed  (the bag in a sealed plastic packet).  We seem to get the stuff from all the nearby locations (philly/n.jersey/new york) which can be a good thing (variety!) or bad thing (CONSTANTLY changing stamps, usually a stamp will only be around for a few days before something else comes out).  Black Label is still around, but for some reason the quality has plummeted and the price has jumped!  Iron man was almost half as cheap, and better quality.. dumb ass junkies, "yo yo, i'll give ya more loot if ya got dat black label! dat shit is FIRE!" suckers..


----------



## Khadijah

Yo ironman was some bangin shit from what i heard. Ahh I keep missin out on the fire fire lately. last fire was Bentley id have to say but my memorys cloudey.

So heres my "What I heard" review of the ironman, syyth. my homie told me it was almost on the level with power time which he said was epic to put it in BL terms lol. Im so pissed that I missed that week when powertime/espn was just came out. I was coppin on the regular with him. and a few days after the MethOdone bags, the first batch of ESPN came out then power time n he told me in his opinion powertime was almost up there with Lion King from a ways back. 

anyways at that time my car was actin up stallin randomly in the road n shit, n we was coppin at the pound (bama's) (It was a good setup actually, yall know that mc'ds right across the street, i never had to roll up to the pound where it gets raided like every 2 weeks, all my paterson heads know whats good) so I was bugged out about my shit stallin in the middle of the road n attractin us some un needed attention not to mention i was broke anyways n wasnt tryna risk that shit and towing costs for like 2-3 bags lol. so to stop my pointless ramblin, basically i missed out on that week of fire. 

Aand Ima have to say that this NBA is prety good. I cant give a full report since I didnt do enough to get high n judge the high, but i DID take a "test" bump u kno how u do with coke, not to get high but just to see how it hits ya, and damn i almost threw up from the strong ass taste of that powder in my nose, not that cut smell neither. You kno how alot of bags smells strong as hell but aint that good but alot of real good dope got kinda a no-smell but the taste is intense as fuck. Ima post back after I do enough to get off later on tonite but the test runs lookin pretty good, Im impressed I wasnt expectin much for some reason. or maybe my tolerance jus dropped or some shit.


Damn...*Shakin my head* that diesel is one thing I can talk about all day, got me makin book long posts up in this thread. 8)


----------



## syyth007

We had tons of Lion King (red stamp) down this way in september - was very good shit.  Seeing as I've been taking suboxone (mostly) for so long, its hard for me to judge the strength of most of the stuff out there.

My favorite stuff ever still has to be when Black Label (blue stamp, with a dragon logo) came out.  The bags were SO big, it was frigging rediculous.  When I dumped it out, there was so much powder, i thought it had to be really weak.  After doing one of the bags, I FLEW back and bought a brick of that shit. (Frosted flakes, and the green Balboa's are up near the top too, though)

It's also the stamp that "influenced" me to start shooting again.  After about 1-2weeks, my arms were sore, my memory was fuzzy, and I ended up od'ing, waking up in a puddle of puke about 14hrs after a shot with no memory for about 24-36hrs.  I broke my spikes, and started concentrating on my "recovery", although I still tend to sniff a couple bags here and again.

I had just started posting on opiophile when I picked up the needle, then stopped posting suddenly.. they probably thought I died - if anyone there even remembered/knew who the hell I was..  But, yeah, memories of great dope experiences are up there with my first lay, great vacations, and so on.. sadly.


----------



## Khadijah

Shit yo, as far as great d experiences goes my first dope memory is hittin that shit inside a glamorous (lol) abandoned hotel crackhouse in Asbury Park as a 16yr old and feeling like...Oh my fuckin lord.....I am home.........I can still bring up that emotion if i think about it real hard. i dont know what the stamp was , I was gettin high for free off a dude that thought I was gonna fuck him afterwards like all the other stupid young white girls who try dope for the first time, but i kept my head and ended up untouched with a full day of bein high off dope and rocks for free. I still wish i knew what my first stamp technically was but the first stamp i bought on my own and seen was Fleetwood Mac. Holy shit I would love to see that again, just one even, those bags, wel maybe im biased cuz it was my second time but , shit, that was some fiiiiiii-er.

My first dope memory is so strong in my mind, stronger than hundreds of other things that has happened that prolly should be at the front of my memories but no. So I feel ya on that .

Sorry for the lil off topic thang we got goin here but its some interestin shit, I love comparing old bags to new ones n etc this aint got to necessarily be just for the newest shit, talkin about older bags n the best ones you had is welcome talk for this thread aswell.


----------



## capthatskank

sprite - green (decent)
pepsi - blue (fire)
donald trump - green (nothing to brag on)
after party - black (alright)
double monkey - red? (fire)
high flyer - red (it rattles in the bag?)
boston red sox - blue (trash.. bunk?)
don diva - pink (trash)
street kings - blue (fire)
joyride - blue? (good)
blackout - black? (decent)
jumpman 23 - red (fire, my fav in the past month or 2)

pitt area.


----------



## Delsyd

syyth007 said:
			
		

> Black Label is still around, but for some reason the quality has plummeted and the price has jumped!  Iron man was almost half as cheap, and better quality.. dumb ass junkies, "yo yo, i'll give ya more loot if ya got dat black label! dat shit is FIRE!" suckers..



black label from a couple months ago in the NYC area was great stuff.
i dont know how it is now.
Last stuff i got was in unmarked bags.

EDIT: just saw your last post in this thread.
thats the exact black label im talking about. (blue stamp, dragon)
Definately some of the best iv tried.


----------



## GbizzleMcGrizzle

Top Gun, mad good


----------



## PureLife

Afghanistan[green]= fat like always. enjoyable like always


----------



## saveyour

lol stamps


----------



## phr

^
Those are pretty cool. Especially the pods with the skulls in them.


----------



## VerbalTruist

those are super cool


----------



## seaseesea

ClubbinGuido said:
			
		

> Anybody got the word on R.I.P.  Heard its going around in my area just wanted to hear any opinions.




R.I.P. in the nyc area?
it's goooood shit (or was about a month or two ago), i havent been able to find it recently though 
i got both red and blue stamps, red seemed better than blue.
filled about 1/3 of the first fold.


----------



## NickyBundles

Yea this thread kinda turned into the 'latest dope out' thread, but since talkin about old stamps and the best we've had is cool, here's mine.

First one,"Man on fire", was a blue bag with red stamp, first batch of dope to come to the area and cause numerous od's, along with the "Ray Charles" (white bag, blue stamp, just the words RAY under a piano) stamp, these are old but 2 of the best I've personally done, both of these stamps had very fluffy extremely white dope inside that had the slightest fucking tint of yellow when water was added. 

Can anyone that had that fentdope mix that was hittin the streets a while back let me know if it looked similar at all to the dope in them stamps I mention'd. I know there's no way to be sure but I've never came across dope since that looked like that or got you as high. 

By the way Black Label's the new shit in town, I know it's a old stamp as well but I've heard nothin but good about it so far.

Edit: When coppin that Man on fire shit, it was the first and only time I've ever had a dealer tell me to be careful because of the potency, just thought I'd throw that in there.


----------



## dirtmcgirt

big 10 black stamp that was some fire shit the other day... hope i can get more today


----------



## Khadijah

Yea Ive had that shit yo prolly like a month or so ago it was def. fire. lately i been noticing alot of stamps are comin out in paterson first n then ppl that i kno to cop in the bricks be talkin about em a few weeks later....


----------



## SKL

top gun - good 'n strong, fat


----------



## xxkmanxx

From newark.....Been gettin Afganistan(green), they fat and good. and Tropicana(blue), they are very good, top quality, i think it might be my favorite stamp lately.


----------



## PureLife

tropicana[blue] every aspect is good


----------



## parkwaysouth

xxkmanxx said:
			
		

> From newark.....Been gettin Afganistan(green), they fat and good. and Tropicana(blue), they are very good, top quality, i think it might be my favorite stamp lately.




OMFG ARENT THOSE AFGANISTANS FUCKING OFF THE FUCKING MOTHERFUCKING HOOK????!!    
Thats all Ive been gettin/requesting latley and so far its been real steady!!
Is it me or does it seem like the bags get fatter and better every fuckin day??
Thats nothing but that gorgeous gray jersey gold!! AND that taste is the best taste Ive had in a minute, no fucking frills!

I dont but I would pay 10 bucks without a frown for those because they are well worth it!!  
I havent tried tropicana yet, waitin for that to come around to my side! %)

Stuff in the past 2 weks or so>

FUGITIVE-green- so so
DEA-green- so so 
DEAD END-red- pretty good


PEACEEEE


----------



## PureLife

parkway you gots to get the tropicana,  its not as fat as the afghan, but its waay stronger.


----------



## StayinAwake

Call me ignorant but I didn't realize there were brand names of heroin. I have heard of black tar heroin over in Portland OR, but other than that, I thought heroin was just heroin.

/hides head and hopes to not be slammed too hard!


----------



## Pengwin

StayinAwake said:
			
		

> Call me ignorant but I didn't realize there were brand names of heroin. I have heard of black tar heroin over in Portland OR, but other than that, I thought heroin was just heroin.
> 
> /hides head and hopes to not be slammed too hard!


----------



## ClubbinGuido

capthatskank said:
			
		

> boston red sox - blue (trash.. bunk?)



I would never buy a bag of dope stamped with "Boston Red Sox".  They suck and therefore the dope would suck.


----------



## Khadijah

God damn this NBA is fire. *drools*


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I just hot these Thriller bags with michael jackson on them in new jersey .. pretty good quality


----------



## swybs

Newark area-red stamps-superman-some tiny,some fat. With image of superman.

Green bags, "empire" with cityscape graphic-good qual/quantity.


----------



## StayinAwake

Pengwin said:
			
		

>



*dying*

Oh my God I am rollling here! That is hilarious! I love the snark. Keep it coming!


----------



## dieselbaby

Anyone know if they fixed Lucky 7s in P-Town yet?  I'm set to cop from my regular dude who always has the top quality shit (and I'm not the only one on these boards who happens to think so... been consistent as fuck over the last year and a half).  Rockin' those Top Secrets, Transformers, Spiderman 3s, Shrimp Fried Rice, Lethal Injection, Life Support, Black Diamond,etc.  Those of you who get in the area are probably familiar with the awesome operation producing these great bags for us all


----------



## LiquidICE

So for all of you that are getting your shit from paterson during the past couple of weeks, I hope you have been as fortunate as me and my lucky friends like lacey k to be getting the blue NBA stamps. The shit is for real some of the best shit that I have done this year. There is nothing bad about it. The quantity is decent, nothing too big and nothing too small but the quality is just amazing.

       Dieselbaby........ as for the lucky 7's, i had gotten them for the first time a few weeks ago and was not impressed at all, but today I think i got a different batch because I didnt even do my normal shot i did a bag short of it and got nicely high.


----------



## ButchersDaughter

In New York:

Blue Magic
King of New York
Call of Duty (BEST quality, but worst count)
Hi-C
Bananas
Rest in Peace (oh, irony!)
Purple City (awful)
Good n' Plenty (and the name does it justice!)
Headbanger 
Gucci
Death (again, how ironic)
Renegade (my first!)
Thunder

And that's all I can remember...


----------



## ButchersDaughter

OH YES, and how could I forget...

BLACK LABEL!!

mmmm delish.


----------



## Khadijah

LiquidICE said:
			
		

> So for all of you that are getting your shit from paterson during the past couple of weeks, I hope you have been as fortunate as me and my lucky friends like lacey k to be getting the blue NBA stamps. The shit is for real some of the best shit that I have done this year. There is nothing bad about it. The quantity is decent, nothing too big and nothing too small but the quality is just amazing.
> 
> Dieselbaby........ as for the lucky 7's, i had gotten them for the first time a few weeks ago and was not impressed at all, but today I think i got a different batch because I didnt even do my normal shot i did a bag short of it and got nicely high.



Whas good 

Yea i think them lucky 7's was definately better this time around i knew it was diff becuz the stamp was way cleaner the last batch was all around sloppy as hell. the stamp is red n purpleish like they got one of them multi color stamp pads or some shit. they had to bring that shit to catch up to the usual paterson standard. lately shits almost always decent good or fire, its been a minute since there was a shitty bag. not to jinx it but u kno how it goes. all im sayin is youre more likely to get some fire than get beat at least where me n my boy fucks around.

anyways those nba's, i hope they stick around a minute and dont go all bootleg in the meantime cuz id like to stock up on some of that shit while its still good.....def. a good look.


----------



## gregg

*rachamim is my favorite junky here*



			
				rachamim18 said:
			
		

> Man,I remember Redrum.Lower East Side from the Dead Man Walking guys.I was in Rikers when they got snatched in 97.That jerkoff from The Smashing Pumpkins o.d.d with his friend and 60 people took a fall.They o.d.d on Redrum as a matter of fact.



You aint lying, I remember that... that dope was off the chain.


----------



## xXMorphineXx

808 Eight O Eights- FIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Ironman, red Stamp. Fire.

Airborne, green stamp.  Meh.


----------



## LiquidICE

So its a major case of deja vu because TOP SECRET is back, but it is not what is was last summer. It is not bad but definatly doesnt live up to the reputation that preceded it. Anyway today I got a new batch that is going around and i swear this is the name.....DOPE DICK. It pretty fuckin good. I am very high at the moment and that is once again with a shot that is less than what i usually do.


----------



## NickyBundles

^ Dope Dick, with a blue stamp? If so that shit is damn good.


----------



## phr

Ha, what a name. You don't see too many stamps with sex related names...


----------



## Khadijah

yo, them bags was funny for real. (dope dick)when i heard the name i laughed like no way who the fuck came up wit this shit. not to bad not great just decent shit but small count. Maybe my tolerance is goin up but i thought they were OK I guess i need to do more in a shot to really get off. Im gettin spoiled from those NBA's n of course now no one got em, this wk has been kind of hit or miss.


----------



## NickyBundles

Phrozen, I'm guessing you didn't see the stamps called "cock diesel" with and actuall picture of a dick above the words, yellow stamp on white bag by the way, and believe it or not, the dope was bangin.


----------



## browntar

Never heard of heroin brands in the UK. Heroin branding sounds bizzare


----------



## phr

NickyBundles said:
			
		

> Phrozen, I'm guessing you didn't see the stamps called "cock diesel" with and actuall picture of a dick above the words, yellow stamp on white bag by the way, and believe it or not, the dope was bangin.


Ha, nah I never saw those. I've never ran across any sexual stamp names in Philly.


----------



## parkwaysouth

Any1 remember BLOWJOB from like 2 years ago , red stamp, newark ??

Also, to all the newark heads, there are some white top jugs goin round that got some ABSOLUTE headanger fire ass yayo in em', im talkin tHat off off white, teeth grindin, talk nonstop,horny, shit!   %) 

PEACE!


----------



## Carl Landrover

Red stamp with an hourglass that says "Out of time" pretty good quality, I'll get a better chance to feel them out another day.

Got another bag that's a red stamp says 'KILLA'. I heard those are supposed to be good...the bag is FAT. Last time I had something with Killa in it, it was 'Killa Season' and it was only decent.


----------



## SonOF

Little stamp with a pretty detailed picture of an evil jester's head (or some scary looking face; hard to describe) - WEAK ASS SHIZ


----------



## Khadijah

I got some of them blacklables and 21's tonite....I noticed them posted a ways back in here....this was from a totally different area of paterson than its usualy from becuz it seems like the usual spot is more up to date with newer shit n this was some shit that i been hearin about for a while, i like that fresh shit every week u kno...Either way Im sick so I cant tell so good but i think these 21 (green stamps) is aight, didnt try black label  blue stamp, yet but heard it used to be fire and now its jus blah so we gonna find out tomorrow.


----------



## sweet jimmy brown

little off topic ut lately there have been fools trying to sell these little ass 10 bags for 20. i don't know if it's because i'm white or what but it's happened four times, everytime i hook up with someone i don't really know. 

they are 1/2 the size of normal bags... they're always pink or blue, from different dealers. i hear that they are crap too. 

also bought bags that made me feel almost drunk, didn't really fix me. really sedating. scared the shit out of me. last time i buy from anyone besides my normal guys.


----------



## parkwaysouth

sweet jimmy brown said:
			
		

> little off topic ut lately there have been fools trying to sell these little ass 10 bags for 20. i don't know if it's because i'm white or what but it's happened four times, everytime i hook up with someone i don't really know.
> 
> they are 1/2 the size of normal bags... they're always pink or blue, from different dealers. i hear that they are crap too.
> 
> also bought bags that made me feel almost drunk, didn't really fix me. really sedating. scared the shit out of me. last time i buy from anyone besides my normal guys.




what??! 
 Where is this happening if u dont mind me asking.... Sounds like your either pullin up to a spot and the cats dont know u , easy target, plus yur white doesnt  help, driving a nice car erc, lotta cash in hand, asking "how much" and so forth or like u said u dont really know the person and they are telling you they are 20s and copping for you and straight robbing your butt,  
Trust me Ive been through that game before when I was a novice in this game but it didnt take long for me to catch on and learn ins and outs of the hood, naw mean?? %) 

I know every trick in the book, from the cats tryin to get thier money right that buy 100$ bricks of booty dope and get off bundles of it for 90$ to dumb whiteboys from mahwah somewhere to cats who bootleg bags, to runners who tax ya, to the real deal cats who got 
70$ bunnies of fucking pure NJ GOLD as I call it 24/7. I could write a book.

Bro in any case DONT EVER pay no 20$ for H from anyone, esp in NJ, u kidding me?? U aint in Nebraska are you? lol.
 I wouldnt even fall for "yo these are 20s of base" let alone a 20 of diesel. So many cats try that move on the poor whiteboys.  Bags are 6 to 8$ the MOST , 10 bags to a bunny and 50 to a bricky and dont let noone tell u different! :D


----------



## parkwaysouth

Oh ya almost forgot... I havent updated in a minute, this is all in the past 2 weeks so this shit is still pretty fresh.

New batch of AFGANISTAN -green- goin around, fat as fuck and POOOOTENT as if the old batches never even exsisted!! whoaa

Also new new METHADONE-red- FATTYs of that grey bliss!! BANGIN!

DEA-green- NEW batch is FIRE and fatter than the first month it was out. 
7$ too! worth 11$ if you ask me

STREET KING-red- small count but fiyahh fiyahh woot woot!

BEST BUY-blue- brown sugar #3 grade h and is pure fucking shit-  was forced to get a few waitin for my main guy so I wouldnt shit my self.

GUCCI-green- good taste but thats about it, dont be fooled! 

EXTRA POWER-purple- so so , 5 on scale of 1- 10

TOP SECRET-red- ABSOLUTE TRASH, nothing compaed to last summer AT ALL. BUYER BEWARE!!


----------



## bansh33

PURE HELL - red stamp, blue bag, very small text. anyone seen this in philly? the bags are longer and thinner than the usual bags. quality is quite good, almost fire. anyone else tasted this?


----------



## Dorby

Got some Black At and T ands some 88 minutes, Both pretty fucking good. Irvington is where its at guys. 60 bucks a bun come on now.


----------



## Khadijah

parkwaysouth said:
			
		

> STREET KING-red- small count but fiyahh fiyahh woot woot!
> EXTRA POWER-purple- so so , 5 on scale of 1- 10
> 
> TOP SECRET-red- ABSOLUTE TRASH, nothing compaed to last summer AT ALL. BUYER BEWARE!!




I kno yo..Street kings good , top secret was disappointment had it the other day *shakes head*


----------



## swybs

I still am loving me green stamped, newark-based "empire" with building graphic. I love my people. Good shit, consistent size and quality.

Swybs


----------



## swybs

Meant to ask-on you Newark folks, how filled are your average bags in terms of each fold (eg, is the first fold completely filled, second?)


----------



## NickyBundles

^ Shit around here your lucky if the first fold is filled half way, sometimes when new dealers move into the area the shit is well past the the first fold into the second but that only lasts 2-3 days till they figure people around here will pay the same ammount for 2/3rds less dope.


----------



## swybs

_Na ah ah. I didnt make the rules, but we cant be talkin prices in DC. They got a price thread in OD tho. Sorry yo got to do it even if I personally dont see why we couldnt put prices in here so I got to edit ya.

lacey_


----------



## OpiumKing

All my H comes from Afghanistan .....Straight from the Taliban Poppy Fields!! Yep i support Terrorism..HAHA
We just call it Good Shit!!
I use to see these commercials when the Iraq War started saying if you by drugs then you support terrorism...they don't show them anymore where i live...to bad cause they were funny


----------



## Khadijah

First of all where do u live at, becuz if ur in the US on the east coast then youre pretty mis led bout where ur dopes comin from.

Second yo, this shits about dope stamps not "random dope related shit" , so post some stamps you get or it up the heroin thread in the North n south american regional drug discussion to talk about non stamp related shit.


----------



## OpiumKing

^^^^ I do get your blood boiling don't i ..LOL ..Afghanistan is the Worlds largest supplier of H..Do some research yourself!!....I have been using on and off for ten years and never had a Stamp...just dif colors of brown in a plastic bag!!..so this is stamp related...I never get a stamp"name" with my H..nor do my friends call it anything other than "BoY"..or "H"..if that is a stamp...then thats what i get..........Opium^King


----------



## Carl Landrover

Carl Landrover said:
			
		

> Red stamp with an hourglass that says "Out of time" pretty good quality, I'll get a better chance to feel them out another day.
> 
> Got another bag that's a red stamp says 'KILLA'. I heard those are supposed to be good...the bag is FAT. Last time I had something with Killa in it, it was 'Killa Season' and it was only decent.



I think on a mg per mg basis the Out of Times were better. The bags were smaller, but got me quite high.

The KILLA bag also got me quite high, like now (and I tasted it last night), but it had so much more powder in it. Though I do feel really good right now. Pretty comparable I guess.


----------



## Khadijah

OpiumKing said:
			
		

> ^^^^ I do get your blood boiling don't i ..LOL ..Afghanistan is the Worlds largest supplier of H..Do some research yourself!!....I have been using on and off for ten years and never had a Stamp...just dif colors of brown in a plastic bag!!..so this is stamp related...I never get a stamp"name" with my H..nor do my friends call it anything other than "BoY"..or "H"..if that is a stamp...then thats what i get..........Opium^King



East coast powder dope comes from South America. Its mad rare to see any afghani dope out here in the eastcoast region. Jus passin on some knowledge. If you aint on the east coast then its different. but were talkin bout stamp bags stamps are out east and the dope here that comes in the stamp bags is almost all SA. A stamp bag is totally different than the shit yall be gettin.


----------



## parkwaysouth

lacey k said:
			
		

> East coast powder dope comes from South America. Its mad rare to see any afghani dope out here in the eastcoast region. Jus passin on some knowledge. If you aint on the east coast then its different. but were talkin bout stamp bags stamps are out east and the dope here that comes in the stamp bags is almost all SA. A stamp bag is totally different than the shit yall be gettin.




They aint got nada on our jerzey gold hands down! 

btw i woke up sick as fuck this morning like 7am, no cash on hand, had to bring back cans of soup to pathmark for a few dollars , i havent been sick like that in a while and DAMN i almost forgot how horrifying that feeling is!!


----------



## lyXw33d

Recent stamps, absolutely phenomenal: Perfect 10 (blue bag with 'perfect' written in capital block letters with a judge-card styled 10 in a circle underneath).


----------



## Pengwin

i love reading this thread for some reason even though i haven't had h in a long (but would still love some). I just find the whole stamp culture interesting for some reason the the new stamps, the old stamps, the returning stamps, their designs, their quality, their colors etc... and whats wierder is i know ill never bbe able to put this knowledge to use since ill never see one (we have foils and bag corners)
i'm high  and just felt like throwing that useless bit of information out there but i was wondering if anyone else is the same way?


----------



## ClubbinGuido

lacey k said:
			
		

> I kno yo..Street kings good , top secret was disappointment had it the other day *shakes head*



Top Secret fucking sucks.  The shit I had last year was shit and I would not even waste my money on it this year to see if the quality changed.  God damn that dope sucked.


----------



## NickyBundles

Reggaeton, black stamp, everyone else says its the best shit around but I been taken over 200mg plus of methadone for a little bit now an 3 of these didn't do shit to me, even tho it's been about 4 days since I took methadone I think it's still blockin shit like crazy, fuckin god damn methadone. 

They have a real good reputation right now tho, this is NYC area shit, Jersy too I believe, look for it.


----------



## Khadijah

Right now theres a lotta 21, street kings, and lucky 7 goin around  lucky 7 just wont die but the batch thats out now is the best so far so be on the look out it mixes up to a nice dark brown when u add water. 

Nicky thats shitty, waste of dope, cut back on them shits lol. Also my bad I been noddin every time you hit me up. I got ur msg but u signed off by the time I woke up. 

Iv IV'ed lucky 7 and street kings but only got to sniff 21 before since i was doin it real quick on the way back and I didnt want to iv and be all fucked up for the ride, so i got to check it out yet but the new lucky 7's and the good street kings not the bootleg ones, are about even IMO. 21-green stamp lucky 7 and street kings are both 2-tone red to purple stamps.

also I had Double Monkey the other day.......Shitty......that was from a diff. area than usual tho....I also had a bag tht i didnt get to see the stamp of but i lost it in my car somewhere so IDK I guess I cant review that one. lot of blue stamps lately. i think its alot of the same shit jus getin stamped with diff. blue stamps an put out there. black label was jus whatever , i wish i had tried it durin its lil run when it was that fire. I keep hearin good things about iron man but still aint got that shit for myself yet.


----------



## Damien

Pengwin said:
			
		

> i love reading this thread for some reason even though i haven't had h in a long (but would still love some). I just find the whole stamp culture interesting for some reason the the new stamps, the old stamps, the returning stamps, their designs, their quality, their colors etc... and whats wierder is i know ill never bbe able to put this knowledge to use since ill never see one (we have foils and bag corners)
> i'm high  and just felt like throwing that useless bit of information out there but i was wondering if anyone else is the same way?


I've never even seen heroin and this is one of my favs on BL. It makes me laugh that there are like 5 people that post in here. If I were into dope culture I would totally make like charts and graphs keeping a time line of all the stamps, quality, weight, etc. I think it would be interesting.


----------



## phr

^
I have a feeling law enforcement has done that already.



(I'm joking, but I could totally see a bunch of Jersey cops being assigned to keep track of this shit.)


----------



## elbroski

*New York's?*

I know there arent many pittsburghers that frequent this thread but i was wondering if anyone tried the blue (not double sealed) New York's that have been going around.  Pretty sure its the same dope as presidents just hijacked stamp.  however the other day i went down and only got two bags and was blown away, like it was TOTALLY different dope.


----------



## phr

Blue Philly style bags (narrow and long) with black ink. The ink says Bomber and underneath it is a B52 bomber with a few bombs falling. SHIT IS FIRE!


----------



## FISHTAIL

Stampd bags just started showing up here around Tampa, FL


----------



## PureLife

im not sure the of the last fold i had was, im sure it was amazing though.


----------



## Khadijah

Styles p....GARBAGE 
red stamp with city sky line
Didnt even catch any form of a rush off my usual IV dose, thats a damn shame even the shitty lucky 7s i rushed off.


----------



## swybs

Empire, green with skyscapre photo, Newark origin. Still good.


Frank lucas 2-blue writing, good. From Newark.

New jammy is "bloody money" green, Newark, fire. I love me my cartel.24/7, no wait/no heat-shit, guy threw me a brick on the cuff (and I had already taken off from work-was jumping to suboxone-changed those plans at 6pm!


----------



## ndnsane13

*well*

Last summer Harrisburg had these bag's with red stamps, had a picture of a crown and said King on'em.  Not sure if they are the King of the Streets yall referred to, but for harrisburg dope they were damn good!  Almost past the first fold they were.  Lately we've been having weird non stamped bags, the blags are mostly just yellow, pink, blue or all white.  havn't been lucky enough to get a stamp since january.  The dope is typical for harrisburg now.


----------



## Khadijah

Not king of the streets lol. It was called "street kings."

Anyways...Illmadic....Dont really kno cuz i did 3 shots before i did it, b ut it seems pretty decent.


----------



## Carl Landrover

I only been getting stuff like once a week and the last 3 times I've gotten 'Hulk' bags.

First time was pretty good quality.

Second time bags were noticeably fatter, but I didn't think they were that great.

Third time bags were decent size and are better than the first and second time. Go figure.


----------



## youarewhatyouis

phrozen said:
			
		

> (I'm joking, but I could totally see a bunch of Jersey cops being assigned to keep track of this shit.)


^^^haha, they'd probably assign the dumbest cop in the department to do that, because reading through all this garbage is bitch work. I'm thinking of someone like Farva from Super Troopers. That cop that no one likes. 






in Baltimore, alot of the dope is named after a TV show, or a movie thats comin out. "Spongebob Squarepants", "Iron Man," "Terminator," etc, etc. Sometimes people will just get lazy though, and name the shit "Pink Pussy" or somethin. 

in Detroit, they sell that shit in lottery ticket stub thingys. And they dont call it shit but "10 pack" or "20 pack," etc, etc

in NY, NJ, well I've never been there..... So do the stamps in NJ and NY always have the same names though? Like the same names for a couple years, then it changes up?


----------



## Khadijah

Fuck no. it changes daily. some stamps go away and come back, with different dope in em. some go away and come back better. it coudl be ayear later or a month later. different batch, same stamp, same batch in a different stamp, it all depends. some last a week, some last a month, some spots youll go there today and tomorrow its a totally different batch of shit. but a year? Lol. I aint makin fun of you or nothing. but hell fuckin no. Theres thousands of different stamps nothin ever stays the same. and they change on the regular. the avearge is prolly a couple days. At any time in any dope hood in NJ theres prolly between 10 and 20 different stamps out dependin on the size of the city. Sometimes you go and everybody all got the same shit, or bootleg batches of the same shit (same stamp but one batch is the good shit and one is the knockoff that came after that they are tryna pass off as the good one.) and sometimes it depends on what spot you go to, you could hit up different parts of the city n get totally different stamps. so thas all it is.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

agreed ^ ^

Im not in jersey but even in wilmington, nc, thats how people roll.


----------



## PureLife

damn its funny we all gettin same stamps.


----------



## youarewhatyouis

lacey k said:
			
		

> Fuck no. it changes daily. some stamps go away and come back, with different dope in em. some go away and come back better. it coudl be ayear later or a month later. different batch, same stamp, same batch in a different stamp, it all depends. some last a week, some last a month, some spots youll go there today and tomorrow its a totally different batch of shit. but a year? Lol. I aint makin fun of you or nothing. but hell fuckin no. Theres thousands of different stamps nothin ever stays the same. and they change on the regular. the avearge is prolly a couple days. At any time in any dope hood in NJ theres prolly between 10 and 20 different stamps out dependin on the size of the city. Sometimes you go and everybody all got the same shit, or bootleg batches of the same shit (same stamp but one batch is the good shit and one is the knockoff that came after that they are tryna pass off as the good one.) and sometimes it depends on what spot you go to, you could hit up different parts of the city n get totally different stamps. so thas all it is.




hmmm, how is the artwork on them though? real simple designs and shapes, or do they look nice sometimes? like they were made by someone with artistic talent?


----------



## Comrade Tr1p

CT

-dipset
-cut throat


----------



## phr

Bentley with an old fashioned car on it.


Really strong, but it's obvious there's some other sedative in it and it's not just diacetyl. The dope had tiny specs that were darker than the rest, which was light tan/off white.

Again, really strong rush and high. After doing one bag, my normal dose, I thought I might be OD'ing, at least I was certainly on the edge.


I wouldn't buy it again. I prefer the clean pure dope highs. Or rather, dope highs with no adulterant.


----------



## Khadijah

phrozen said:
			
		

> Bentley with an old fashioned car on it.
> 
> 
> Really strong, but it's obvious there's some other sedative in it and it's not just diacetyl. The dope had tiny specs that were darker than the rest, which was light tan/off white.
> 
> Again, really strong rush and high. After doing one bag, my normal dose, I thought I might be OD'ing, at least I was certainly on the edge.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't buy it again. I prefer the clean pure dope highs. Or rather, dope highs with no adulterant.



I kno it aint the same shit unless you be gettin jersey bags but i got bentleys a few mos ago, it was a blue stamp wit a car on it i believe I kinda forget. Shit was pretty good but the count was low as hell. good shit tho.

Anyways last shit I got today was red stamp Dirty Game. Its ight. nothin special. There been a steady stream of so so shit comin outta p town lately Kinda beat. I kno some good shits comin up tho I can sense it. the average been better than the average was a few weeks ago if that makes sense so I aint worried.


----------



## Khadijah

O yea I forgot if i posted the dope dick pic or not...Just a lil somethin to make yall laugh today...


----------



## limestoneman

I don't get stamps or brands. A fat guy hands me a folded up lottery ticket with smack in it.


----------



## ayoOC80

had some dooms day from t-town a couple days ago, ok size bags, banging dope. white bag green stamp.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

hahhaha, dope dick. fantastic name for a stamp. It better be banging tho, cause if it wasnt and i didnt get dope dick it would be flagrant false advertising.


----------



## GbizzleMcGrizzle

Some more from upstate NY
Heat Wave - Pretty awesome not as good as a few months back but it's come back around and is pretty bangin

Dynamic- GARBAGE
Underdog- GARBAGE
Gangster Medicine - Awesome stuff as good as the heatwave and the fist double sealed bag i've seen upstate!


----------



## youarewhatyouis

you put the dope dick on one of them hoes HUH


----------



## phr

lacey k said:
			
		

> I kno it aint the same shit unless you be gettin jersey bags but i got bentleys a few mos ago, it was a blue stamp wit a car on it i believe I kinda forget. Shit was pretty good but the count was low as hell. good shit tho.


I don't remember what color the ink was. The bags were Philly style bags, I'm sure you know what I mean by that, and they were white. The car was an old style car, some shit out of the 1920's or 1930's. You know, what Mr. Burns in the Simpsons would drive. The count was good. Above average I'd say. Big bags.


----------



## NickyBundles

^ yo phrozen I just seen my first Philly style bags, there pretty cool I guess as far as bags go. Blue bag with black ink "much better" double sealed, pretty aright shit, I think ima be hitin up philly again.


----------



## AlreadyOnTheNod

Whats up guys first time poster longer time lurker, I always cop in irvington been getting some good ass shit lately.

I picked up a bun of Green Methadones, They were immaculate awesome rush stayed lit for a good amount of time.

The other bun was blue Mad Moneys, This also were pretty damn good. And for the price in irvington you cant go wrong


Be safe everyone,
   Already on the nod


----------



## pres1dent

blue magic hahahaha


----------



## AlreadyOnTheNod

how do you guys get your sets ?


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

I'm taking a guess here and think you are talking about syringes?

if so, i get mine from the pharmacy. i know tons of ppl on here (well the ones that shoot anyways) buy them from online vendors. Great way to do it if syringes are hard to obtain in your area or country.


----------



## Khadijah

medicine cabinet said:
			
		

> I'm taking a guess here and think you are talking about syringes?
> 
> if so, i get mine from the pharmacy. i know tons of ppl on here (well the ones that shoot anyways) buy them from online vendors. Great way to do it if syringes are hard to obtain in your area or country.



Yea, IDK what yall call it outside NJ but up here in north jerz at least its called a set. I aint heard it called a rig, needle, etc, nothing like that in a long time. Just set.


----------



## firsty

sorry for bein a noob to this but whats all that "past the first fold" or "second fold" shit mean? 
does it have something to do with quantity?


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

^yea its about the visable quantity when the bag is still folded...

Ive always just called them rigs or spikes, never heard of set before. Learn something new everyday


----------



## phr

Needle exchange. They're called "works" on the street.


----------



## Carl Landrover

phrozen said:
			
		

> I don't remember what color the ink was. The bags were Philly style bags, I'm sure you know what I mean by that, and they were white. The car was an old style car, some shit out of the 1920's or 1930's. You know, what Mr. Burns in the Simpsons would drive. The count was good. Above average I'd say. Big bags.



What do you mean by Philly style?


I got some 'IRONMAN', in red lettering. They're pretty good. Ma tolerance is going up again though, gots to take a break.  Feeels good now though!


----------



## xeracismx

Guess? (yep says it just like that on that bag)


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3

sourlemone said:
			
		

> I don't think i've ever heard of anyone refer to heroin by 'brand name', except in pulp fiction. I'm in sydney btw...is this an American thing?



LOL nah this is too many people watchin "The Wire" on HBO. Im not saying you guys arent addicts in any way shape or form, please believe that. All im saying is, i could go get some tar from the corner, then take a trip to the headshop and buy some stamp baggies that have pee wee herman fucking a blow up doll on them, and BAM! there is an instant brand.

Rather than talking about brand names of Heroin, you should just think about this. There is Tar, and Powder. Tar is the shit. Alot of powder IS shit. N no matter what the hell people are calling it, it could be the dope shit one day, and it could suck the next, depending all upon how much your local dealer wants to chop that shit up. N it does vary, often. Your not going to get the exact same smack steady for years. Its going to be different every couple months. But for the people lookin for brand names, they could take PooP and put it in a stamp bag that someone else is selling, and fool you into thinking that its good as hell. But then when you get it home (or wherever you cook), your gonna be sorely disappointed.


----------



## Carl Landrover

K1Ng5p4d3 said:
			
		

> LOL nah this is too many people watchin "The Wire" on HBO. Im not saying you guys arent addicts in any way shape or form, please believe that. All im saying is, i could go get some tar from the corner, then take a trip to the headshop and buy some stamp baggies that have pee wee herman fucking a blow up doll on them, and BAM! there is an instant brand.
> 
> Rather than talking about brand names of Heroin, you should just think about this. There is Tar, and Powder. Tar is the shit. Alot of powder IS shit.



Yeah that's not really how it works, but you can keep thinking that.

BTW there's a few different kinds of powder.


----------



## Khadijah

K1Ng5p4d3 said:
			
		

> LOL nah this is too many people watchin "The Wire" on HBO. Im not saying you guys arent addicts in any way shape or form, please believe that. All im saying is, i could go get some tar from the corner, then take a trip to the headshop and buy some stamp baggies that have pee wee herman fucking a blow up doll on them, and BAM! there is an instant brand.
> 
> Rather than talking about brand names of Heroin, you should just think about this. There is Tar, and Powder. Tar is the shit. Alot of powder IS shit. N no matter what the hell people are calling it, it could be the dope shit one day, and it could suck the next, depending all upon how much your local dealer wants to chop that shit up. N it does vary, often. Your not going to get the exact same smack steady for years. Its going to be different every couple months. But for the people lookin for brand names, they could take PooP and put it in a stamp bag that someone else is selling, and fool you into thinking that its good as hell. But then when you get it home (or wherever you cook), your gonna be sorely disappointed.



Yo you obviously aint too familiar with the game if you talk like that. First of all powder is shit? U gotta be jokin me. For real u really think that? U prefer some dirty ass tar over some high purity east coast powder...Ight then. 

Second, no one is sayin the brands mean shit. What u kno about powder? Obviously nothing if you are talkin about brands and you bring up the idea of a baggie with a logo on it. It aint baggies. its lil wax glassine bags that come blank, then gets filled and stamped with ink and a rubber stamp.

Second it aint different every couple months. Its different every couple days. sometimes you get the same dope over and over in a different stamp with a different name. but when a batch of some fire shit comes out , before the bootlegs start, thats that shit and yes the brand does mean something. I dont know where you from or what kinda shit you on but you sound mad ignorant about how it works by that post. I aint sayin you wrong just that you got it twisted.


----------



## lilczey

I was going to say something too to all this powder IS shit comment but *DJ lacey K* pretty much said everything i was gonna say......

ignorant K1Ng5p4d3 is ignorant

also alot of people i know say TAR IS SHIT!!
they prefer powder any day


----------



## rangrz

there was a stamp here that was a little shitty stick image of longcat with the words "long cat" it made me laugh pretty fucking hard, I musta been the only person buying it who got it...

and whats all the hate for tar..powder is def higher purity/better for injection, but I dont smoking tar at all. (then again, I'm a casual opiate user so my opinion would vary from that of a hard core user)


----------



## phr

Carl Landrover said:
			
		

> What do you mean by Philly style?
> 
> 
> I got some 'IRONMAN', in red lettering. They're pretty good. Ma tolerance is going up again though, gots to take a break.  Feeels good now though!


They're narrower and longer than the NJ/NYC bags. Those bags are shorter and wider. The narrow "Philly style" bags can also be found in Camden, out west in Pittsburgh and other PA towns, and down in Delaware.


Look through the gallery, you'll notice the difference.


Oh, and the bag in my avatar is a Philly style bag. I got the photo from a Pittsburgh newspaper.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

^ The few times i copped stamps in wilmington they were those long type ones. The dude said they came from philly. I had to shread those things apart lol, i was sick and they were double sealed so i went right at it.


----------



## lilczey

phrozen said:
			
		

> They're narrower and longer than the NJ/NYC bags. Those bags are shorter and wider. The narrow "Philly style" bags can also be found in Camden, out west in Pittsburgh and other PA towns, and down in Delaware.
> 
> 
> Look through the gallery, you'll notice the difference.
> 
> 
> Oh, and the bag in my avatar is a Philly style bag. I got the photo from a Pittsburgh newspaper.


really i was never awhere of this.... i've heard u guys talk about it before but never understood......thats intresting


----------



## AlreadyOnTheNod

Listen I need to talk to someone in northern jersey with an extra set, I think you will like what I have to offer for it.


----------



## AlreadyOnTheNod

stfu up man people like you are annoying, I am a diabetic and I lost my prescription for my insulin syringes. I am going to die if I dont get one, I dont know why that would make me dea but whatever. %)


----------



## Carl Landrover

phrozen said:
			
		

> They're narrower and longer than the NJ/NYC bags. Those bags are shorter and wider. The narrow "Philly style" bags can also be found in Camden, out west in Pittsburgh and other PA towns, and down in Delaware.
> 
> 
> Look through the gallery, you'll notice the difference.
> 
> 
> Oh, and the bag in my avatar is a Philly style bag. I got the photo from a Pittsburgh newspaper.



Hmm, I'm not sure what kind are around here (in CT), though I'm closer to NJ/NYC than Philly.

Are the bags just longer skinnier or do they have more folds too? 

I probably get the NJ/NYC type, but I do believe I've gotten a couple of long, skinny bags in the past.


----------



## Pengwin

AlreadyOnTheNod said:
			
		

> stfu up man people like you are annoying, I am a diabetic and I lost my prescription for my insulin syringes. I am going to die if I dont get one, I dont know why that would make me dea but whatever. %)


go to the emergency room then?


----------



## phr

Carl Landrover said:
			
		

> Hmm, I'm not sure what kind are around here (in CT), though I'm closer to NJ/NYC than Philly.
> 
> Are the bags just longer skinnier or do they have more folds too?
> 
> I probably get the NJ/NYC type, but I do believe I've gotten a couple of long, skinny bags in the past.


That vast majority of the time they're folded twice. Once in half, and another time in half again. They're then put in plastic bags, which are heat sealed(melted) shut. 99% of the street level dope in Philly is sold that way. At least IME.


----------



## Khadijah

Yo, theres a new batch of street kings out. Theres 2 kinds, one was just the letters , in red ink that faded to blue/purple and the other one was just red ink, a different style of letters, with a crown over top of it. The crown one was shitty, and the other ones was just decent, but look out for the new batch becuz today my boy OD'd on one bag IV'd when he could usually do more than that and be just fine.  IDK if it was just the dope or somethin else, but jus sayin look out. Thats all paterson if yall dont kno by now so be easy if you get em they seem to be stronger than the last batch. bags fat as hell too.


----------



## Khadijah

this shit stays on the front page, buuump.

Perfect....red stamp....Fat as fuck...pretty decent...I feel like i cant even tell the difference no more anyways tho, I had did a couple shots of 2 diff stamps than that earlier in the day so Im a bad judge....


----------



## Srdopeman

man down her in annapolis, md

all we get is Lotto tickets. no stamp bags or pills. sometimes there will be vials but thats rare. also there is only raw around here. NO SCRAMBLE.

baltimore on the other hand is mostly scramble and comes in a capsule(pill).


----------



## JollyGreen

lived in Baltimore my entire life up until 4 months ago....

The Wire is a very accurate depiction of how drugs are sold in the city in some places.  When the corner boys are yelling out those brand names, they dont come in "stamp" bags.  Those are just names attached to either vials or bags(raw heroin) or scramble (pills with heroin & quanine or whatever).  Fly High, Ray Charles, Etc, all just names attached to nondescript containers filled with heroin.


----------



## Khadijah

American gangster.....King pin....Red stamps....Kingpin had somethin on it that i forget, and AG was a guy , oldschool gangsta lookin dude. Shit was pretty decent. bags was a lil over average. Also they were the wider, softer bags not the more waxy thin bags that u get in paterson. Dont get it twisted, nothing like philly bags, but im sayin there is 2 kinds of the north NJ bags, the kind thats a stiffer kind of paper and they are like a 1/8th of a inch narrower than the other kind which is a softer paper thats less waxy. Those was from brick city, I wasnt even tryna cop but shit jus fell in my lap so it is what it is. Im still all bout the p town tho. Anyways thas my update.


----------



## phr

^
We got diff bags here too. A few years ago, "Spiderman" bags were floating around. They were regular sized Philly glassines, but they had either Spiderman or a web embossed throughout the whole bag. By embossed, I mean pressed into the bag. Dealers said they bought the bags like that, so it wasn't something they were doing themselves... Those bags were packaged and stamped the same as the normal bags.

Damn, I should have photographed them. Haven't seen them in years...


----------



## NickyBundles

What up lacey, cant get at me on aim no more??  Anyways, With the two different bags yer talkin about, im wonderin if it's just my experience but, with the thicker narrower bags, I find it's usually better dope, most of the time in my experience the thinner bags yer talkin about, the dope is kinda shitty and sticks to the bag so bad, this isn't everytime tho just most of the time, you ever notice that??


----------



## Delsyd

i tried something called New Edge out of camden last week. It was ok, nothing to cry home about though.


----------



## Carl Landrover

NickyBundles said:
			
		

> What up lacey, cant get at me on aim no more??  Anyways, With the two different bags yer talkin about, im wonderin if it's just my experience but, with the thicker narrower bags, I find it's usually better dope, most of the time in my experience the thinner bags yer talkin about, the dope is kinda shitty and sticks to the bag so bad, this isn't everytime tho just most of the time, you ever notice that??



Is it the bags or the dope?

I noticed lately that the less it sticks to the bag the better it is, maybe just the last few pickups have been like that. It's been a while since I've had the daily experience.


----------



## phr

Sticking to the bag is most likely caused by humidity. Leave an open bag of dope in the bathroom while you're taking a shower, and it'll surely get moist and stick to the bag. That's happened to me with quite a few bundles. 


Although, sometimes the dope itself will attract water. Well, it's whatever the hell it was cut with. I'd guess that the cut makes the whole mixture hygroscopic(similar to coke, attracting atmospheric moisture). You could fix that by just putting the dope in a coffee grinder and hitting start for a few seconds. Or you could try drying it out, or putting it in a sealed container with some rice.


----------



## Carl Landrover

^
Thanks for the response, sounds like a lot of work though.


Just got a few 'HARLEM USA' and 1 that says something 'of Kings' with what looks like the Latin Kings crown symbol above it. Both in green lettering. Heard Kings was pretty good, heard Harlem was real nice. 

So far Harlem feels quite dandy!


----------



## Carl Landrover

Wow, those HARLEM USA's are some of the best bags I've ever had. I'd put them in the top 5. Wow again. 

Damn, I hope I can get these again!


----------



## AlreadyOnTheNod

all kookouts in irvington, was getting me lit at first but i think its a new bag and its pretty much garbage.


----------



## Khadijah

got Killer n Pain Killer in paterson on friday....Thanks to those bags I now have possession of heroin charges...the kila bags was fire tho , the first batch


----------



## swybs

Lacey, what happened? A possession charge? I thought. You were caught? Jeesh, that sucks. Fillmein.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Sucks you got popped lacey, every person I saw on the paterson version of Cops was getting arrested for dope..... sucks.


----------



## xorcist

got some_ Edited - NO LOCATIONS!_ bags in newark that were fucking fire recently, also painkiller, street kings, and lucky 7 that were fire in ptown as well as a stamp called bumpy johnson that were pretty good. anything else has been just above trash or average.


----------



## msfiendfrenzy

- Glade
- Eight O Eight (amazing)
- Purple (amazing, laced with Fentanyl)
- Guns & Roses
- Hellboy (amazing)
- Bankroll (extremely fat bags.)
- Hancock




All Pittsburgh bags.
I got 5 thick rails out of one Bankroll bag.


----------



## xorcist

how do you know that those bags were laced with fent? any definitive evidence or just a "yo man these are so bomb dey got fent in em fo sho" type deal ;D


----------



## msfiendfrenzy

i mean i guess i can't be 100%, all i know is that i've been friends with the person who deals to me for about 6 years now and they've always been straight with me.  So when he said they were laced with fent and when i tried them and they were basically some of the most amazing shit i've ever tried, i believed him.

other than that, i can't be sure.


----------



## youarewhatyouis

lol, Hancock. 

sometimes the name of a movie just doesnt work for a dope brand name, I'm sorry.


----------



## msfiendfrenzy

hahaha i know, i saw that it was a movie after i did it and pretty much just started laughing on the spot.
something about it is just ironic, whether or not that actually makes any sense.


----------



## PureLife

18th ave were killr.


----------



## Khadijah

u notice how alot of the names stay similar....Last week there was killer, then pain killer, then pain control ( didnt see that bag my sef but i heard of it)

I remeber when ESPN's came out there was a stamp called Power Time, and then it changed to Power Limit...Iunno...not nothing new that im noticin here, jus thinkin out loud...

I aint seen a stamp in a week and I feel like its been fuckin ages...the shit goes by so fast, from day to day changin stamps, and to be out of it for a whole week is jus crazy to me...i feel so left behind lol...I use to kno everythign out and how good it was, but shit right about now i couldnt tell u whats hot in the streets..... 

Let me tell u tho, those fuckin street kings will not die.....how many times i posted about that shit in here from week to week and last friday i still got some....shit been out a fuckin MINUTE


----------



## gregg

Ironman (red) and carter 3 (green) from newark, both decent


----------



## xXMorphineXx

Hancock- Good
Zohan- Good
Purple- Fire
Bankrolls- Fire, fat as hell


----------



## phr

^
What, no Kung Fu Panda? Pfft...


----------



## xXMorphineXx

Hitman- Good, Bad quantity
Robot Chicken- Best bags I think ive ever had and fat as hell, the rush was amazing
Guns n Roses- Shitty brown dope, smells amazing but really sucks


----------



## Dead_Flowers

TNT- excellent skag
Sweet Dreams- again, excellent dope
Ghosts- see above

I've been lucky as of late, having these great bags abundant in my area and all... :D


----------



## Super_D0pe_Ritual

I remember back in 03' in B-more I used to get...

Supaman
Jazz (that shit was soooo good...)
Batman & Robin
Red Devils (good shit)

But, I dont go on strips anymore, I got popped and spent some time in CENTERAL BOOKING which sucked total ass, aint worth the risk to me


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

^was it all scramble you were copping? Cause ive never heard of raw getting a nick name. Funny thing tho, in bmore all the pills of scramble look pretty much identical since they come in little gel caps.. One day the boys will be calling it hotshot, and the next day they will call it bodybag, even tho its probably the same dope. It's not like up north where they have actual stamps on the bags.

and yeah, ive heard central booking is fucking horrible. My dads company did the insulation work for that place, he was saying they had ppl incustody there before the heat was fixed and he saw a bunch of dudes huddled together trying to keep warm it was so cold in there mid winter.


----------



## ayoOC80

Black rose, black stamp with a rose above the letters, nice bags, a few past the first fold, and great quality.


----------



## PhrostByte

Baltimore:

Shock Trauma
Black Out
Fall Out Boy
Batman

that's all I can remember.


----------



## HartfordCT

Edit: No prices. -phrozen

F16 - Pretty damn good
Crunch - Superb, all the time
Copy - That brown mud shit
Lucky Charms - Were bangin when they first came out, theyre still pretty good now though
High Power- Bangin
911- Decent
860- Bangin
AK47 - Bangin
China White- The fuckin shit
Bags with a smilie face stamp- Damn good
American Dream 2008- Pretty good
Red Bull- Originals were bangin, bootleggs were fuckin garbadge
Myspaces - Never had em, but everyone said the real ones were the shit
100%- Pretty good
Cash Money- Decent
Rush - Pretty decent
777- Pretty good
Bags with spiderman actually built into it, not a stamp, its the actual bag itself-Decent
Headbangers- Bangin

Those are all I can remember so far, and there all within the past 2 and a half years...


----------



## HartfordCT

And just to clear everything up, the North East is known for its high purity dope, higher than anywhere else.  So anyone dissing stamps and shit, think about what your sayin... haha.


----------



## HartfordCT

Just putting my list on this page since it was the last post on the other... once again this all from Hartford, Conn. 
_
There aint no need to make a double post. If people want to read your post they will. 
lacey_


----------



## Carl Landrover

I been getting some good bags out of New Haven lately with the "HARLEM USA'S" and the "King of Kings" being quite amazing. Got some 'total contact' or 'full contact' or something like that last weekend that were also very good, but the bags were slim.

Back when I used to do it daily, I'd be getting it either out of New Haven or Hartford. Biggest difference I've seen is that it's usually more expensive in New Haven and the bags from Hartford are usually individually sealed in tiny plastic bags.

Gotten some good dope from both places though.  Never get too many good deals since I pretty much always use middlemen.


----------



## HartfordCT

^^^How much were you usually paying?

Hartford and Bridgeport have the best dope IMO, as well as the most variety.

Other bags outta hartford - 

Cutthroat - decent
Sniper (the real ones, had a little cross-eye above the letters) - Bangin
Timberland- Pretty good, had the symbol on there as well

You can always tell the fakes, if you start getting backs that have both a name and a picture on there and they happen to be fire, the knock-offs will come out with the same name in a differant style w/o a picture. Easiest way to tell fakes.


----------



## Carl Landrover

My middleman is chargin' me $10-$15 per bag, but part of it is for gas. Very expensive, but it's keeping me from doing it during the week and plus the police involvement risk is greatly reduced (knock on wood!). New Haven gets good bags imo, or they're comparable to anywhere else I've got them from. I think they usually come up from Jersey or NY though.

I just got some of the most amazing bags tonight. I almost want to try banging it just because how fucking fire they are. I've got to get up early tomorrow, but I can't buy bags and not get a taste, did 1 up, felt it instantly. Fuckin tasty too. 

The stamp says "METH POWDER" (are they ever not in all caps?) in blue lettering. Can't wait to really try these out where I can chill and nod out.


Nice to see more CT heads in here btw!


----------



## diminishedlogic

lacey sry to you  hear you got popped. paterson is the dog pound. i just moved to jerz a few months ago.


----------



## ayoOC80

Perfect magic, green stamp. 

Fattest bags I've ever had(past the 2nd fold!, ok quality.


----------



## xXMorphineXx

Pittsburgh is having a drought of good dope, havnt been able to find any...


----------



## smokethedaysaway

shoot it whitey
Pink
death


----------



## xXMorphineXx

OD-good size, good dope
DOA-decent size shitty dope
new era-shit
Notorius- good size, shitty dope
Power Energizer- Crappy size and dope
Gucci- Aight size and dope

Can anyone tell me what the difference between the darnk muddy colored dope and the white colored dope? Is the white just cut with fentanyl, cause its usually stronger


----------



## Khadijah

Na my man...i dont think that fent is that common of a cut...i could be wrong but in general the fent dope tends to be alot more noticeable and people can tell the difference. Where you live at? I dont kno about no dark muddy colored dope . Its always white/light tan/gray/real light brown never no mud colored shit. if that the case then its just shitty dope and the difference is the white dope is just good quality and the shit youre gettin aint. fent aint got to do with it. yea sometimes dope does get fent put in it , but that aint a super common thing to do and usually u will hear about it becuz ppl start OD'ing and shit. like i said...this is jus wat i know....so anyone (Im curious wat phrozen got to say about this) correct me if im wrong...

So what ur experiencing is kinda like when ppl smoke brick weed at the beginning then smoke a good-ass exotic or some good ol NYC haze and be liek damn this weed is laced with somethin. No dumbass youre jus experiencing the shit the way it REALLY is for the first time. THATS some fuckin weed right there.  so if youre gettin shit thats like mud (and im thinkin u mean dark brown cuz thas mud color to me) then its prolly jus some beatass diesel. then u get the goods when u get the lighter colored shit and be like damn thats good but really its jus cuz ur other shit is beat to start with. 

Thas my best guess.....it would help to kno where you live at....then we could tell u better...


Anyways, there is a new batch of lucky 7s out , totally diff. stamp now tho and diff. from the area where the other lucky 7s was at. which that stamp , a red one, sometimes red n purple faded into eachother, anyways that stamp was used over n over there was alot of batches of it, it was out for a while n some was ight, some bad, some fire, so when i heard lucky 7 again i was like damn. but this is a black stamp with different style letters and its light as fuck u can barely read it. Its like the color gray of the border of this quick reply type box. iunno if it was jus dried out or they didnt press on the stamp that hard or whatever it dont matter i guess jus sayin.


----------



## SonOF

Edit: Self incriminating. -phrozen

he has been getting bags stamped with 

*New Era*

the shit is VERY good.  I believe he gets it from Brooklyn, not sure where in BK exactly.  Doesn't necessarily look very good either, but looks can be deceiving.


----------



## PhillyDedHed

Best few I can remember were

Black Medusa (Hands down the most giant bags and the best ever) That was East Orange/Irvington/Newark New Jersey.  Around 2002?

Get Rich or Die Tryin (2005, Trenton BLACK Stamp) Awsome Size

Paradise (Rainbow Stamp with Palm Trees) SLAMMMMMIN

Then our famous Jersey Fentynal Bags in Dec 05 to mid 06 :

"Flat Line" That bag killed more people I know then I care to think about

Edit: Last summer in Manhattan I had Blue Magic and Tango and Cash

The Blue magic was coming from all over, different size stamps and bags, a couple were great.  Tango and Cash was only from Uptown and it was such a big bag two of us could split one and get lit.


----------



## phr

Wow, Tango and Cash. I guess some dealers know their dope history.


----------



## Carl Landrover

Those Meth Powders I got were quite amazing.

Got some more Harlem USA's. They seemed better a few weeks ago, but they are FAT bags.

Got another one with a green stamp that I can't read. Tiny bag, not sure of the quality...yet.

Got one that supposedly fire, with a red stamp called "AIR BOURNE". Gonna try those out soon enough.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Carl Landrover said:
			
		

> Those Meth Powders I got were quite amazing.
> 
> Got some more Harlem USA's. They seemed better a few weeks ago, but they are FAT bags.
> 
> Got another one with a green stamp that I can't read. Tiny bag, not sure of the quality...yet.
> 
> Got one that supposedly fire, with a red stamp called "AIR BOURNE". Gonna try those out soon enough.



Red stamp Air Bourne are good.  The Meth Powders were fucking fire though.


----------



## elbroski

dead end (pittsburgh)-- good size, decent dope


----------



## Carl Landrover

ClubbinGuido said:
			
		

> Red stamp Air Bourne are good.  The Meth Powders were fucking fire though.



Wow! Someone else on BL who has gotten similar stamps as me, and it's CG no less!  

Trying out the Air Bourne now, seems quite decent so far....the Meth Powders were something else though. My friend (the one who I pick up from) kept going on and on about how great they were. I thought he was overstating it a bit, maybe just trying to get me to throw down, but damn they were good. I liked the taste of them a lot too. 

Ah, I'm high and just kinda ramblin' on. Got Requiem for a Dream too and was thoroughly enjoying the scenes with them getting high. 'This be some boss scag' 'dynomite baby!' 


Edit: Air Bourne seems damn decent, not as good as Meth Powder, but definitely still very good


----------



## elbroski

Toe Tag's ('burgh) -- slim tall philly style bags (first i've seen around here in a while) poor quantity, decent quality....wouldn't recommend.


----------



## xXMorphineXx

Lacey K, im from the burgh and ive even experienced white powder being shitty(Carter 3's, Notorious). We had a streak of amazing shit(Hellboy, Hancock, Zohan, Bankroll, Blue Demon, 808, Dead End) but as of like a week ago everything were getting is shitty i dont know what the deal is. I mean i guess this happens but ive been doing this for about a half year now and never experienced anything like this. Usually its not this consistant that we get shit but i dunno, its pissin me off cause i know its shit but i still get it to get off sick. Maybe i just need new hooks but its so hard to come by because usually new ppl dont trust you and you end up getting jacked, or you ask the wrong person and end up in jail. I just dont know what to do cause me and my friends are hurtin and cant do nothin about it.
Recently:
A+ - Decent quantity, bad quality(some solids left behind after filtering)
X - Bad quantity, alright quality


----------



## swybs

Blue bags, razor x, good quality and quantity. Last week, I had red bags with "something evil"-cant remember if it was "beyond" or "pure" or "past" evil but they were the fattest, best bags I've ever, ever had. Holy shit, each one dumped like half a 50 bag of goodcoke quantity. Amazing qality. Amazing. Utterly unreal. Still seeing green chanels and blue bloody moneys.


----------



## Dead_Flowers

I've got these yellow bags with no stamp on them. They're being called "TNT". They are easily the best bags I have ever had the good fortune to boot. The count is fantastic, and the dope is mind-blowing. It just goes to show that things are not what they seem...


----------



## enoughorangejuice?

bronx, ny

Rock Star - below average quality, approx. 85-95mg per bag.  not cheap.


----------



## SonOF

Long Island/Brooklyn

*tiny bags (about half as narrow as everything else I have ever encountered) with a *very small amount* of sandy-looking brown powder with either a skull, jester or some face like that stamped on.  Some said "El Jefe."

All complete garbage.  Barely could even get rid of dope sickness, forget about getting high.  Some of the worst stuff I have ever come across.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

hahah el jefe

"the boss"

Kind of ironic it was shitty dope.


----------



## sweet jimmy brown

red stamp, wider white bag: "good work". only got two and was already pretty high but i'd say they were average. i'll have to try 'em out again soon. 

sat/sun/mon i was getting the same wider white bags w/o a stamp from the same person but they were fire. went through 2 bundles.

empires still here, still good

lots of plain yellow bags around here from multiple people. they look light as hell but pack a punch worth 2x that amount of powder.  split 3 bundles with someone yesterday and i lost one bag on my way to his house after picking up. stupid. 

it seems like around here, western new york we don't get many stamps but certain colored glassine bags will be prevelant for a week or so at a time from different unaffiliated sources. for instance now it's yellow, last wk until mon alot of people had white bags. most are of comprable quality but varying weight.

it seems dope is getting pretty popular. it's more available than last summer and the deals are getting better. i know more people experiementing though i'm still a black fucking sheep in my circle of friends for doing it.


----------



## parkwaysouth

been away for a while 
missed yall! 

some fire out right now:

DUFFLEBAG-red
DEAD END-green


Peace


----------



## Atlien3

funknsoul1 said:
			
		

> No dope in north florida to my knowledge... maybe in new orleans or atlanta, but that's just dangerous for an out of towner. This thread interests me though - the complexity of stamp bags circulating to mark quality amazes a kid from the south who's used to only seeing indiscriminate bags of white powder on the street...one day i'll make a friend up north and try some good h.



All big cities are rough man,  u can find smack in Atlanta, but in one area, called "The Bluff" shitty neighborhood,  Now New Orlean is quite different, There is smack everywhere here, pretty easy to obtain and its GOOD AND CHEAP, 10 dollar bag gets un 2, yes 2 nice shots, for anything other than smack ATL but for good smack def New Orleans, prob the cheapest dope in America for some reason, and its always been like that forever


----------



## PhillyDedHed

North Florida has it, I copped in Jacksonville when I was on a greyhound from Ft Lauderdale to New York. Had a 35min layover walked around and copped maybe 8 blocks from the bus station. It was shit, but I bought enough to get where I needed to go.


----------



## Khadijah

new shit...
unstamped bags....The wide, thin flimsy-ass wax paper (see a few pages back where we talk about the 2 diff kinds of north jersey/NYC bags)

IT was aight, but it was cut to shit with B6. it had that weird smell to it that u can tell right away. Smels like that yeasty/grainy kinda smell when u open a box of cheerios, or somethin. kinda a malt smell, almost a lil like peanut butter but not, ahh damn its hard to explain but i kno yall kno what i am talkin about if u ever came across this shit before and I kno most of us have.

So that shit was ight, nothin special, i jus didnt like it too much becuz I like the taste in the back of my throat when i shoot up and the b6 taste jus masked the dope taste 100% which was kinda nasty. it had a dirty feeling high. I still got high no doubt but I prefer that clean bitter taste than the fermented dope taste. thas what I get for not coppin in paterson tho. 

Much love to the friend who helped me grab that shit tho, I aint knockin you or your connect, I would never be ungrateful for help like that, Im jus puttin the objective view out there. This was in NY state BTW.


*Gucci *- Newark - Green stamp that faded to red (2tone) The 2 G's guci logo (Inter locking G's back to back) and said Gucci under it....(WTF is with all these two tone stamps lately this summer) ..Shit was good....Count was a lil small but I only got one bag out of it and it was mixed a lil with my leftover NY shit so i aint got the 100% accurate review of it, but it was definately cleaner, Id say just your average decent good ol dope. 

Also from newark *18th ave* MESSY AS FUCK....Blue stamp, stamped messy, folded messy, taped messy. SMDH.

Looked like it sat in homeboys ass crack all day last friday with some 95-degree weather......He pulled the old "Good bags on top of the bundle, the rest of it shitty wet bags" trick. I aint got none of the 18th ave bags my homeboy dealt wit that but I was wit him when he got it, i jus grabbed one gucci cuz i already had shit of my own n jus wanted a taste. 

Anywys these 18th's they were all wet almost the whole thing was those dried up sticky orangeish brown flakes that shitty dope turns into when it gets wet and then dries again in the bag.... gotta put in work just to make a decent shot.  

Paterson I never really had that happen but its jus so damn hot out there right now holy shit.....Gotta stay outta there for a minute til it cool down a bit.....Newarks a lil bit cheaper but it seem like alot more of a hit or miss operation.

Then again im a paterson girl and thas where my shits all lined up n squared away so it makes sense that Ima always get took care of out in ptown and have to work a lil hunt around to find the good shit when we hit the bricks.


----------



## blackdog

*paterson stamps*

hey lacey,
  I got real fed up with that "street king" It got real sleepy medicinal  look and taste like. shit would put u out for hours. no thank you.
           I think the multi colored   ahem "two-tone" stamps you mentioned are bomb for the most part. stay away from street kings but "afterparty,pain killer and blue ink stamp/ "big10", is da bomb 100%
        everybody wanna fix and git rite!    c'mon
peace dawg,

oh yeah!! real hot in p-town, Boyz is rollin all over da'place!


----------



## enoughorangejuice?

hey lacey, that smell you're talking about, does it smell like PPT kinda?  because i've been getting some unstamped bags in nyc and it has a smell thats almost identical to the smell of my opium tincture (especially after i cook down the tincture so its just opium resin / powder and no alcohol).  also been getting rockstar stamp bags, red letters 

Rock
Star

with a star around the words and the "a" in star is a star itself.

better quality than the unstamped bags but less quantity i believe.  i'm close to p-town but i drive to nyc/bx to get dope bc i dont know anybody in jerz (and i'm not looking to meet anybody so dont get that impression, because i'm honestly not, i'm trying to wean off and get onto my tincture and just stay on that).


----------



## Khadijah

IDK wat the fuck PPT taste or look like. I never done none of that shit. I really couldnt tell u.....Its just a smell that u kno it or u dont....I wish i could explain it better...

anyways

Summer Jam..red stamp...Pretty nice
Roc Boys...black stamp with the hands doin the diamond...same diesel as the summerjam jus a diff. stamp


----------



## xorcist

Summer Jam was pretty good, also The Cure with a pic of a needle, average. I've seen a lot of two colored stamps too, Painkiller was pretty good. Lacey the 18th Ave's I got that were amazing were almost a month ago, the batches I got after that declined in quality (including the bagging quality as you stated, jesus christ they looked like they were bagged in the dark by a buncha crackheads) I've been gettin some nasty frank lucas bags that mix up either a shade of green or an ugly muddy brown that looks like carnation instant breakfast. Anyone seen these around recently? Everyone who sniffs them thinks they're great but I don't know what the fuck is in these things. A guy I get from ALWAYS has that stamp, no other stamp, ever. He's kind of a "last resort" type deal because the batches always always always mix like that and I feel like he must be rebagging them because that's a decently old stamp. Either that or these bags were manufactured poorly in the first place? I don't know I'm just curious if anyone else has gotten these shitty ass bags in Paterson recently.


----------



## elbroski

Incredible Hulk's -- small count, fire ass diesel, had me zoned all day.
(pittsburgh)


----------



## parkwaysouth

*o snap*

I almost forgot:

INCREDIBLE HULK- fucking absolute fire! and they are fat fuckers!
but beware cuz theres a bootleg goin round with some nasty brown vitamin shit /battery acid!  but if u can get the realdeal its the bestbuy of the summer!!%) 

And lacey i hear yall about ptown man, the narcos is the main reason i stopped going down there, it seems it got worse now from what i hear and damn i thought it was bad a year ago!  U know thats real bad for business cuz now if u street cop ur 90% gunna get beat cuz all the good dealers went underground and are maintaining off thier already established custys. it aint like a while ago where u could goto most spots and get your dollars worth.  

Dont be fooled though newark has been hot as hell too thats why i stay far from hotspots. Seems alot more snitching going down on the custy side of things too, just in the past 2 months Ive lost two very very reliable hooks due to a custy gettin busted for some stupid ass simple poss. and snitching on the dealer to get a charge dropped. Look the dope game is fucked up enough as is and on some real talk shit thats fucking the lamest move someone could do because one your fucking the game up for all the other custys and two your spooking the shit out of the other good dealers to the point where noones reliable anymore and making the good custys like me revert to pulling in project complexes and known drug areas to cop cuz thats the only place the damn dealer feels safe anymore!! . suck it up and take the charge like your supposed to, its part of the game you wanted to play, dont fuck it up for everybody else!!  

Be safe peeps!


----------



## NickyBundles

Unfortuned 7, black ink, decent. New batch of DeJaVu, black ink again, good stuff. Cloud 9, black ink, decent. Twisted, blue ink, the kinda dope that just makes you love dope.

Thats what was around my last go around but im in some trouble and tryin to get clean bfor 5-0 gets me.


----------



## iamshmuckish

im here in central pa, we been gettin  red stamp "dessert storm", red stamp duffle bag, red stamp king of NY, jus yesterday, same connec had green stamp sex in the city, shits always fire, especially that dessert storm - B


----------



## parkwaysouth

iamshmuckish said:
			
		

> im here in central pa, we been gettin  red stamp "dessert storm", red stamp duffle bag, red stamp king of NY, jus yesterday, same connec had green stamp sex in the city, shits always fire, especially that dessert storm - B




All that shit is from brick city cuz I get sex in the city and duffle bag on a regular and you are very correct THEY ARE FIRE!!!%)


----------



## ClubbinGuido

lacey k said:
			
		

> new shit...
> unstamped bags....The wide, thin flimsy-ass wax paper (see a few pages back where we talk about the 2 diff kinds of north jersey/NYC bags)
> 
> IT was aight, but it was cut to shit with B6. it had that weird smell to it that u can tell right away. Smels like that yeasty/grainy kinda smell when u open a box of cheerios, or somethin. kinda a malt smell, almost a lil like peanut butter but not, ahh damn its hard to explain but i kno yall kno what i am talkin about if u ever came across this shit before and I kno most of us have.
> 
> So that shit was ight, nothin special, i jus didnt like it too much becuz I like the taste in the back of my throat when i shoot up and the b6 taste jus masked the dope taste 100% which was kinda nasty. it had a dirty feeling high. I still got high no doubt but I prefer that clean bitter taste than the fermented dope taste. thas what I get for not coppin in paterson tho.
> 
> Much love to the friend who helped me grab that shit tho, I aint knockin you or your connect, I would never be ungrateful for help like that, Im jus puttin the objective view out there. This was in NY state BTW.



That stuff is definitely average at best.  I like that stuff though because of the cut believe it or not, makes for a nice rush.  I shoot 2 for a nice rush and I shoot 3 if I want to be falling over and passing out.  You can't go wrong for the price as well.  The motherfucker definitely needs to lay off the B6/B12 or whatever fucking else he puts in there.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

xorcist said:
			
		

> Summer Jam



That shit was good.


----------



## blackdog

*boys r rollin*

Hey Parkwaysouth,
Yeah you said it about dem snitches scared to do the time for there crime!
Better yet is if/when their name & addy get out in courtroom papers. ooops
man o man the boys in blue don't tell you that part,but they say anything to get u to roll on yer connect,yeah....
dawg,




			
				parkwaysouth said:
			
		

> I almost forgot:
> 
> INCREDIBLE HULK- fucking absolute fire! and they are fat fuckers!
> but beware cuz theres a bootleg goin round with some nasty brown vitamin shit /battery acid!  but if u can get the realdeal its the bestbuy of the summer!!%)
> 
> And lacey i hear yall about ptown man, the narcos is the main reason i stopped going down there, it seems it got worse now from what i hear and damn i thought it was bad a year ago!  U know thats real bad for business cuz now if u street cop ur 90% gunna get beat cuz all the good dealers went underground and are maintaining off thier already established custys. it aint like a while ago where u could goto most spots and get your dollars worth.
> 
> Dont be fooled though newark has been hot as hell too thats why i stay far from hotspots. Seems alot more snitching going down on the custy side of things too, just in the past 2 months Ive lost two very very reliable hooks due to a custy gettin busted for some stupid ass simple poss. and snitching on the dealer to get a charge dropped. Look the dope game is fucked up enough as is and on some real talk shit thats fucking the lamest move someone could do because one your fucking the game up for all the other custys and two your spooking the shit out of the other good dealers to the point where noones reliable anymore and making the good custys like me revert to pulling in project complexes and known drug areas to cop cuz thats the only place the damn dealer feels safe anymore!! . suck it up and take the charge like your supposed to, its part of the game you wanted to play, dont fuck it up for everybody else!!
> 
> Be safe peeps!


----------



## opiatekrzy

Buffalo, NY

year: 2004- Goya, regal, ryde or die, plan b,  fear this, powerfull, 307, american me, head bangerz,  lean back,  smiley face logo,  5 point star, blood money, 

year 2008-  "357", playboy.-lately they just been plain wax bags,.


----------



## CloudyHazeD

Cleveland, O

Kentucky Fried Chicken  receipt  :D


----------



## gorgoroth

New brunswick canada.
Some stuff I guess  is going around (at least I obtained some) called "Vulture", light brown powder, average quality, average price.
Picture of a vulture on top of a skull.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

CloudyHazeD said:
			
		

> Cleveland, O
> 
> Kentucky Fried Chicken  receipt  :D




hahaha. nice one.


----------



## Khadijah

Now n laters.....FIYAAAA...Brick city

Damn jerseys gettin smaller....Seems like all us nj ppls be gettin alot of similar ish lately...Prolly got somethin to do wit the boys bein out so hard everywhere u go cuz it looks like we al be gettin alot of the same stamps now adays is shit tightenin up or wat.


----------



## opiatekrzy

ugh, lately i been getting the same stamped bag of dope for 2 weeks in a row "playboy", and whats fucked up is they put different dope in it everytime!


----------



## PureLife

lacey i mad at you, gettin them now n later.

dunkin donuts [blue]------ garbage

monster [green]----good

dead end [green]----good

18th ave [blue]-----fiiiiiiiire

dufflebag[red]----theres a fire in the houuuse

jackie brown[ pic of a chicks pussy]----amazing quantity shitty quality



also bout 3 grams [ 3 buns] put in a big fold of wax paper. boy hadnt bagged it out yet. was fffffffiiire. was goin into the dead end bags apparently. wass 200 so itbest be some fire. still, i like my bags.


----------



## parkwaysouth

*Word*

DEAD END-green- 
fucking good shit right there, been consistant too.  

--------------------------------------

YO has anyone tried 7UP or BRING IT ON latley??  Let me know cuz i can get them but i wanna get the 411 first.
thanks jiggas%)


----------



## PureLife

dead end is some good skag man, very enjoyable. honestly just the name 7up sounds like garbage. bring it on sounds it has potential. for some reason i noticed names play a big role in when the bags first come out. like dounkin donuts sucked. 7up just sounds the same. but im probably totally wrong. i say you take the risk and try them out. what color are they? any wild colors like those pink wit glitter victory secrets that were out for a limited time in the winter. not too many people on this board know bout that kinda fire. parkway south i know fo sho you had them victoria's right?


----------



## iamshmuckish

got some black stamped double sealed philly bags called "lion"(generic ass letters)- brown dope,straight garbage...better off beatin old ass cottons. first junk diesel i got outta philly in a long ass time

i got that 7up(green stamp) bout 2 months ago shit was fire


----------



## PureLife

2 months is a long time

game over (red)==== eh, it was all right. i never get that shit that smells like     b12, cuz it usually sucks for some reason. but this shit wasnt too bad. no flakes all powder. thank god i only got one of them, and the rest were monsters


----------



## NickyBundles

'Bring it on' green ink, average. 'I luv it'  red ink, good. 'Brain Storm' and '300', same dope different stamp, good shit tho.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

PureLife said:
			
		

> i never get that shit that smells like     b12, cuz it usually sucks for some reason.




Maybe because its almost all vitamin perhaps?       just jokin man


----------



## parkwaysouth

*?*

just got some HELLBOY-red- didnt try it yet but we shall see what the hype is about in a few.............  %)


----------



## njevad

parkwaysouth said:
			
		

> just got some HELLBOY-red- didnt try it yet but we shall see what the hype is about in a few.............  %)




i've had that shit before...it was pretty good... too bad dude skimped me a bag on the bundle but i guess thats what you get when you're main connect doesn't answer and you are left to cop in the projects... let me guess... brick city? seth boyden?


----------



## bansh33

opiatekrzy said:
			
		

> Buffalo, NY
> 
> year: 2004- Goya, regal, ryde or die, plan b,  fear this, powerfull, 307, american me, head bangerz,  lean back,  smiley face logo,  5 point star, blood money,
> 
> year 2008-  "357", playboy.-lately they just been plain wax bags,.



how was the playboy? did it have the playboy bunny logo and the word "PLAYBOY" under it, all blue? i've seen those around philly lately, just curious what others think of the quality. definitely nicer than most of the shit i been getting in philly recently


----------



## Khadijah

PureLife said:
			
		

> lacey i mad at you, gettin them now n later.




yea for real but i am closer than u think......hmmm

anyways , damn if i had those bags on the regular id turn into a dopefeen again quick.. jk Ima stay bein good. but if them shits wasnt fire then I dont love gettin high. jus finished up the last of em n all that and yo I wish it would never end. them shits aint gonna stay out like that tho by the time i go again it will proly be a wrap on them


----------



## ClubbinGuido

I hate the fact that it hard not to dope everyday.  You damn well know that if you do it everyday you going to end up getting sick later on down the road but you still go for it anyways.


----------



## PureLife

dope game (red)----just reg skag

ray charles (purple/yellow fade)----shit is fiiiiiiiiiiiirrrreee.


----------



## Khadijah

yo the fuckin two tones be some good shit lately right!!^^


----------



## NickyBundles

the two tones definetly been some good shit, street kings still around up here, what up lacey ??


----------



## haribo1

In Europe, the only 'brands' are the logos on the Kg blocks. I've heard of 'rice brand' & '3 elephants' (both Chinese) but now it's all Afghani, smack, is smack, is smack.


----------



## Khadijah

NickyBundles said:
			
		

> the two tones definetly been some good shit, street kings still around up here, what up lacey ??



wats good my dude...chillen yo bein good im on suboxone...doin my thang stackin...hit me up on aim yo


----------



## PureLife

duffle bag [red]----------good. new batch soooo yea. got 5 for 4 so i dont care


----------



## rddante

ironman (red stamp w/ pic of ironman) - eh
death row (black stamp w/ pic of NY skyline) - first batch decent, second batch stife as hell
at&t (black stamp w/ at&t symbol) - fattest bags ever, decent shit
18th avenue (blue stamp) - 

north jersey holla - bricks/irvington

been readin these boards for a long time, finally registered


----------



## njevad

lacey k said:
			
		

> yo the fuckin two tones be some good shit lately right!!^^



i've only had personal experience with one two toned stamped bag..."blue blood" (blue/red) anyone tried that? that shit was fire... i'm jealous all you guys are gettin these two toned bags... i wish it came around my way but since i've only been fuckin wit my one good main connect i doubt i'll see any. i was gettin' those "street kings" for a while as well... they started off with decent counts and decent dope but after a while i noticed they were going down in quality and quantity... thank god my dude got some new shit


----------



## LiquidICE

I have had SUMMER JAM stamps the last couple times and I have to say that this shit is absolute FIRE. i have a big tolerance and did a 5 bag shot and I was instantly nodded like i couldnt believe. I know what you are probably thinking, 5 bags would get anyone nodded out like you wouldnt believe but that is my normal shot. So if you have the chance to get these bags I would strongly recommend. If you wnat the info about where to get it just private message me. Have a great day, I know I am!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PureLife

^^^its gooooood


----------



## swybs

Just got me some new batch of red hot sauce. Tastes great, more filling. Good stuff: good quality/quantity.


----------



## parkwaysouth

*Ugh!*

Edit: You've been here long and enough and should know better. Consider this a verbal warning. -phrozen

Oh yeah new stampy wampys:   

METHODONE-red-  fresh batch and its hothothothot!  :D 
BRING IT ON-green- yummy 

-----BUYER BEFUCKINWARE!!!----
FRENCH FRY-red- DISGUSTING;has that coffee taste/ burning cut thing goin on. yuk 

DONALD TRUMP-green- same exact product as FRENCHFRY just a lil bit more sandy texture wise. nontheless PUKE!


----------



## haribo1

How pure is US smack? UK street stuff (sold in 1/10 gram wraps) are usually about 30% pure. I know US stuff uesd to be total dross, but now, no idea...


----------



## Khadijah

there aint no US purity. dope here comes from many different places, tar and powder are totally different, its imported from diff. groups, n all kinda shit, so there aint no US avg purity. or if u averaged it, it wouldnt be a accurate picture is wat im sayin. it goes by region tho. in general the powder dope from the northeast coast, specially philly/NYC/NJ is notorious for bein high purity (watever that 'high' may be who knows wat it really is....)


----------



## PARooolller

bansh33 said:
			
		

> how was the playboy? did it have the playboy bunny logo and the word "PLAYBOY" under it, all blue? i've seen those around philly lately, just curious what others think of the quality. definitely nicer than most of the shit i been getting in philly recently




Holy shit, I've been getting the exact playboy stamps you mention in Philly for the past year and a half from the SAME person....it's always the same quality...Decent, but not the best...You need at least 2 bags to get going but it's definately cleaner than most garbage on the streets...

They are blue with a red stamp and the stamp is sealed multiple times...very professional packaging....I'm pretty sure my connect either stamps them himself or someone close to him does...What do you think the cut is? We all think it's fent-a-dope.


----------



## youarewhatyouis

haribo1 said:
			
		

> How pure is US smack? UK street stuff (sold in 1/10 gram wraps) are usually about 30% pure. I know US stuff uesd to be total dross, but now, no idea...



I once read a DEA webpage that said NJ and Philly averaged around 60 percent, which is the national high, and San Fransisco average 12 percent, which was the national low. I'll try to look for the site that uses the statistic, but I'm not sure I'll find it......

I always thought that dope in Europe would be alot more pure than the US stuff because you guys are closer to Afghanistan and that region


----------



## youarewhatyouis

okay here it is. Regarding purity, according to NIDA: (http://www.nida.nih.gov/Infofacts/nationtrends.html)



> DEA data showed that heroin purity in 2001 was highest in Philadelphia (73 percent pure), and ranged from 56 to 68 percent in New York, Boston, and Newark—all areas where South American and Southwest Asian heroin are widely available.



Philly finally won _something_, lol


----------



## Khadijah

In 2003 it was 78 percent in jersey. theres a article on here, look it up. But these are all old reports. im interested in how shit is NOW. IMO quality is down a lil but that could jus be cuz it always seems better wen ur jus startin.


----------



## blackdog

*I'd walk a mile for a bag of heron.*

lacey k,
 Yeah I suppose thats true, In regards to diff kinds of dope giving ya more kick for the buck. Hell yeah i would walk/hitch a ride to the bronx/wash hts just fer 1 measly bag of H. Now it 20 years since then and at least a minimum of a bundle or two...hehhe. Yeah that kinda goes without sayin ...hows bout tree the old chronic greenbag tree etc etc. I mean if it could only do what it used to do for ya,hell a pin joint of some killer sinsemilla would last me a week at a time now it/s like o my gad ......FUGHEDDABOUDIT
peace dawg,


----------



## youarewhatyouis

lacey k said:
			
		

> In 2003 it was 78 percent in jersey. theres a article on here, look it up. But these are all old reports. im interested in how shit is NOW. IMO quality is down a lil but that could jus be cuz it always seems better wen ur jus startin.



yeah I know it hurt my hometown pride too when Baltimore wasn't number one. fucked me up real bad


----------



## parkwaysouth

lacey k said:
			
		

> In 2003 it was 78 percent in jersey. theres a article on here, look it up. But these are all old reports. im interested in how shit is NOW. IMO quality is down a lil but that could jus be cuz it always seems better wen ur jus startin.





ya it was def better a few years ago, better and consistant, now its all over the place, i hate the dea and cops and customs


----------



## bansh33

PARooolller said:
			
		

> Holy shit, I've been getting the exact playboy stamps you mention in Philly for the past year and a half from the SAME person....it's always the same quality...Decent, but not the best...You need at least 2 bags to get going but it's definately cleaner than most garbage on the streets...
> 
> They are blue with a red stamp and the stamp is sealed multiple times...very professional packaging....I'm pretty sure my connect either stamps them himself or someone close to him does...What do you think the cut is? We all think it's fent-a-dope.



i dunno that we are talking about the same dope dude... the playboy i mentioned is ALL blue - the stamp is blue, not red. i started doing dope about 8 months ago, and my guy has had it on and off since i started buying, unlike a few other stamps that have come and gone, so maybe it is the same that we're talking about. the purity seems to fit, although i have a large habit so i ALWAYS need 2 or more to get going (i insufflate though, don't IV). i agree its possible that theres a fentanyl cut. it feels significantly "warmer" than most other dope i get. do you think we're talking about the same dope PARoler? 

what other stamps have you seen Paroler? and what part of philly you in? the other stamp i see ALL the time is anniversary.


----------



## phr

Playboy is a common brand.

As for the same brand lasting a while... That's common in Philly. A lot of dope dealers run small operations(buy dope, cut it, bag it, and stamp it themselves), or buy it from a distribution ring pre-stamped and pre-packaged.


----------



## h0ppinlowrider

I have a binladen stamp that my buddy who died recently sent me from Camden NJ I was just amazed with the stamp and drawing on it that he sent me one (no H in it tho) just the wax paper with the stamp on it


----------



## bansh33

phrozen said:
			
		

> Playboy is a common brand.
> 
> As for the same brand lasting a while... That's common in Philly. A lot of dope dealers run small operations(buy dope, cut it, bag it, and stamp it themselves), or buy it from a distribution ring pre-stamped and pre-packaged.



thanks for shedding some light on that, Phrozen. what stamps are you seeing these days in philly?


----------



## 5staR

some stamps from upstate Ny in the past few years

red dragon - personal favorite
blue star
cock diesel
king (with a pic of a crown)
poison (pic of needle on it)
Dipset (as posted before it sucked)
regaton
PIG (red stamp)

Cant rember a fractrion of them, but others have posted alot of them. Manly new york and new jersey stamps.


----------



## PARooolller

phrozen said:
			
		

> Playboy is a common brand.
> 
> As for the same brand lasting a while... That's common in Philly. A lot of dope dealers run small operations(buy dope, cut it, bag it, and stamp it themselves), or buy it from a distribution ring pre-stamped and pre-packaged.




totally agree....I'm from West Chester, right outside of the city, but some stamps I've seen this past year have been:

-Playboy
-007
-?
-Get Rich or die trying
-Get $$$
-Rydas
-The simpsons

---All of these except for the "?" were decent...The Simpsons being the best.


----------



## Carl Landrover

I wish I could participate, but my boy got arrested, so I've been going through another guy. 

Not only are these bags not stamped (which I've gotten several times before) but they're not even taped or sealed. I was quite skeptical at first, but they are surprisingly quite amazing. I normally get stuffed up from snorting H, but these are so smooth and the nod is so clear and quick to arrive. Fuckin' itchy too. 


How does all this go down exactly with the stamps? Is it generally just higher-up distributers who mark stamps on the bags or what?


----------



## amblerg

SonOF said:
			
		

> NYC/Long Island
> 
> Got some stuff stamped with "Black Label" in black lettering...pretty good quality stuff and fat bags...


yeah those stamps are decent. mad decent!


----------



## NickyBundles

5staR said:
			
		

> red dragon - personal favorite
> blue star
> cock diesel
> regaton



wow, very good bags, but old, all them bags were from a specific source up here, do i happen to know you?


----------



## parkwaysouth

*o snappy*

PRADA-red- FUCKING SICK SHIT- looks like ass but when it hits, hold on kids!

WANTED-red with words inside a bullet- GARBAGE

Laterz


----------



## njevad

parkwaysouth said:
			
		

> PRADA-red- FUCKING SICK SHIT- looks like ass but when it hits, hold on kids!
> 
> WANTED-red with words inside a bullet- GARBAGE
> 
> Laterz



haha i had that wanted shit like two days ago.. how disgusting did it look as a solution? nasty nasty stuff in that shit... prada i remember from a few months back... wasn't anything special to me


----------



## phr

bansh33 said:
			
		

> thanks for shedding some light on that, Phrozen. what stamps are you seeing these days in philly?


I'm not using.


----------



## 5staR

Ya Mr. bundles I think we know eachother haha. they are all old stamps rember that cock desil good shiet. whats up with the bags now any good - BEAN


----------



## Piffington

Anyone hear anything bout some GI Joe bags in Newark? Any good?


----------



## Carl Landrover

phrozen said:
			
		

> I'm not using.



Just curious, but are you on sub or methadone now or are you totally clean?


Doesn't this thread irk you when you're not using?

I feel like I'm left out when I'm not using.


----------



## PureLife

hot sauce[red]  decent


sex in the city------decent


----------



## NickyBundles

5staR said:
			
		

> Ya Mr. bundles I think we know eachother haha. they are all old stamps rember that cock desil good shiet. whats up with the bags now any good - BEAN



Oh shit homey whats good, long time man. Shit up here's been hit or miss, noting at all like when we were runnin around together, tho I'm tryin to stay doin good i've had my fuck up's here and there you no, just takein suboxone for the most part.

Get at me on aim bro im tryin to take a trip somewere for vaca this summer we should talk to my bro and see if a trip down there is possible, anyways not to de-rail the thread but get at me bro, peace.


----------



## phr

Carl Landrover said:
			
		

> Just curious, but are you on sub or methadone now or are you totally clean?
> 
> 
> Doesn't this thread irk you when you're not using?
> 
> I feel like I'm left out when I'm not using.


Last time I was on Subs was two years ago. So yeah, I'm not on any OST. Personally, I'm not a fan of OST, but I'm cool with them being used for detox.

I use once in a while, haven't for a couple months though.


Nah, it doesn't irk me or cause any cravings. Hell, if I'd be in here naming stamps a few times a week I'd be in a fucked situation. (I'm not saying the other people who do that are in fucked situations...)


----------



## NickyBundles

^Right, the only time I'm in here namein stamps is after I went on a little run, kinda as a reminder of what the fuck I was just doin for the last month.

My prob is bein totaly sober once I get off the shit, seems like methadone or suboxone is the only way I can keep away, props phrozen, if I had it like you life would be so much easier.


----------



## parkwaysouth

*bro*



			
				Piffington said:
			
		

> Anyone hear anything bout some GI Joe bags in Newark? Any good?



DO NOT GET THOSE, straight up doodoo man! 

Green stamp?

Yup, no good


Your welcome


----------



## Piffington

Good lookin out bro. You saved me from having a shitty weekend, I was bout to cop a brick. Thank goodness for this thread.


----------



## Khadijah

Ahhh i love this thread  its like "wats hot in the streets' internet version lol


----------



## ClubbinGuido

This thread makes me fiend.


----------



## speciFic dYnamiX

new jeruz recent shit from NJTPxit12-14:::

300 (red movie font)
dead end (green text)
dufflebag boy(blue text)
rolex (blue text)
superman (blue text)
call of duty (green rifle)
street kings (green text)
dunkin donuts (blue doughnuts)
brick city (blue text)
murder (red text wit 2 pistols facing each other)
redrum (red text)
Frank Lucas pt 2 (blue text)
Wanted (red text in a bullet)
Welcome Back (blue text)
blue blood (two-tone; blue, blue and red, blood)  
kicking ass (red text)  
maserati (red text)
--just to name a few


----------



## speciFic dYnamiX

lacey k said:
			
		

> Ahhh i love this thread  its like "wats hot in the streets' internet version lol


lol


----------



## PureLife

rolex [green]  --good,  not that fire though

fabulous[red]-----same as ab


gas $2.71 a gal.  you cant beat it


----------



## parkwaysouth

Piffington said:
			
		

> Good lookin out bro. You saved me from having a shitty weekend, I was bout to cop a brick. Thank goodness for this thread.



%)


----------



## parkwaysouth

PureLife said:
			
		

> gas $2.71 a gal.  you cant beat it



what station? 

lowest i seen was 3.70$ in harrison!


----------



## PureLife

Wow, $3.71, not 2. big difference lol


----------



## SonOF

Lately I haven't seen many stamps...like 4 different sources, all blank bags..

strange...


----------



## enoughorangejuice?

^ been getting a lotta blanks as well in bronx, ny.  that or rockstars (Red imprint with red star arond the words)


----------



## parkwaysouth

*Dea Emblem Used To Market Heroin In Newark*

Ha look at this on the DEA site...

http://www.usdoj.gov/dea/pubs/states/newsrel/2008/nwk080408.html

I was gettin those for like a month straight, shit was fire too..

Another good supplier down, just makin my situation even worse

hate cops


----------



## parkwaysouth

PureLife said:
			
		

> Wow, $3.71, not 2. big difference lol



it most def. does, esp when those fools out at 7am aint takin no shorts....


----------



## PureLife

yessir. all i gettin is that monster


----------



## xXMorphineXx

MLB- Good Dope, Alright count
Black Jack- Good dope and count
Ferrari- Awsome dope, great count


----------



## PureLife

gucci==== two toned-----fat and good

fabulous------decent


----------



## CTdopeLove

Bridgeport, CT:

*Trojan Horse* - Below average quality, average quantity - Gray stamp with no picture, average sized bags, the dope isn't garbage, but it's not good either.  D+

*Bumble Bee* - Average quality, average quantity - Red stamp, don't remember if there was a picture or not.  The bags were pretty good size, and the dope was noticably better than Trojan Horse, although it still wasn't top notch.  C+

*Black Knight* - Above average quality, low quantity - Black stamp with a picture (although I couldn't tell what it was, they were all smudged), I was disappointed when I saw how small the bags were, but the dope was quality so it offset the smallness.  B-

*Sex In The City* - Above average quality, average quantity - Pink stamp with no picture, my friend picked these bags up in Harlem.  The dope was good, and the bags were decent size, but I've had better dope out of the city.  B

*Geico* - High quality, good quantity - Green stamp with a picture of a lizard.  Just got 6 of these bags this morning, and was very happy with both the size of the bags, and the high quality of the dope.  Bout to go shoot these other 2 now, did 4 in the first shot and caught the best rush I've gotten in a LONG LONG LONG LONG time.  A-

That's all the stamps I can remember atm.  If anyone sees Geico in the area, grab it up, cuz the bags are fat and the dope is kickass.

~CTdopeLove


----------



## parkwaysouth

MAX PAYNE-green- total shit
HEAT-red- so so
100%pure-green- good but short
Best Buy-purple- good at first but wears off fassssst
Wanted-red- strong as fuck and fat
Showtime-blue- weak coffee taste ish
Fuel Injection- wow!
Death comes knocking-red- good peak but wears of too fast
Bodybag-red- ehh


Peaccccce folk.............


----------



## firesilverlullaby

anyone know if theirs any h around in southeastern Va like norfolk and virginia beach. im gonna try to cop some


----------



## Khadijah

parkwaysouth said:
			
		

> what station?
> 
> lowest i seen was 3.70$ in harrison!



Yall need to come see me over in passaic yo,  gas is $3.53 a gallon.   No joke i thought i was trippin but na its there clear as day. now i always get gas down there




			
				parkwaysouth said:
			
		

> Wanted-red- strong as fuck and fat



those wanteds was bangin rite....


after party.....black n red two tone, good shit, im pretty sure i kno the original location these are from but i grabbed em at the PJ's in passaic cuz i was already over there. rather jus get em from the source but its less hot so wateva.


----------



## iamshmuckish

theres been some shit around called powershot or somethin, got  motherfuckers dropppin like flies up in this piece, didnt try it yet, im good w/ my green stamped sex in the city


----------



## enoughorangejuice?

parkwaysouth said:
			
		

> Ha look at this on the DEA site...
> 
> http://www.usdoj.gov/dea/pubs/states/newsrel/2008/nwk080408.html
> 
> I was gettin those for like a month straight, shit was fire too..
> 
> Another good supplier down, just makin my situation even worse
> 
> hate cops




Gerard P. McAleer, SAC for the DEA New Jersey Division stated, “As the saying goes “imitation is the best form of flattery,” however, we are not flattered by traffickers duplicating our agency seal on their poison.”


^^ from the microgram link you posted... funny they say we aren't flattered by people duplicating their seal on the heroin  they call "poison".  although a lot is cut to hell, heroin in its pure form is non-toxic and doesn't harm any internal organs and if one could get sterile needles and pure pharm. grade heroin he/she could shoot up daily (if he/she had no responsibilities or life) and have little to no negative health consequences.  you may not move from bed but you aren't poisoning yourself like you would if you were a hardcore alcoholic getting drunk multiple times a day.  but selling poisons like nicotene and alcohol is fine but heroin, oh no!!! 8)


----------



## xorcist

all i've been getting are two toned afterparty and the hulk from ptown. afterparty is bomb and the hulk is just average shit. i also got a weird stamp with the word "bump" in black with a circle around it that were pretty good also. hot sauce and another batch of 18th ave's that were good in newark too.


----------



## parkwaysouth

thats funny cuz the HULK stamps in the bricks were the most rediculous bags ive seen for 08' so far- potent and fuckin filled to the brim, easily the best buy of the year imo...... sucks i cant find em' no more =(


----------



## xorcist

well which hulks you talkin about? these were green with a pic of the hulk on it, i remember the ones from a few months back that were real good that just said hulk on em, i think the supplier got busted actually thanks to an idiot from my town


----------



## missfeelgood

Piffington said:
			
		

> Anyone hear anything bout some GI Joe bags in Newark? Any good?



I go to Newark every day, but I haven't seen any GI Joe around. I usually get:

Dufflebag (amazing shit!)
Dead End 
New Jack City 
Rolex 
Renegade
Blackjack (the blue stamp, not the black one)

Those are all pretty fucking good. My guy gets some really awesome shit. If you get that GI Joe and like it, let me know where to cop some.


----------



## missfeelgood

Haha people mentioning 18th ave and shit. 

I just found this site and I'm already lovin' it.


----------



## CTdopeLove

Bridgeport, CT:

*Smokin' Aces* - Excellent quality, good quantity - Red stamp with no picture.  This is the best dope I've done in a very long time, better than *Geico* which I got the other day, and the bags were bigger.  The rush from this stuff was incredible, causing my entire body, especially my chest, to become very very itchy within 15 seconds of injecting.  Definately get this stuff if the opportunity presents itself.  Rated "A"

~CTdopeLove


----------



## Khadijah

missfeelgood said:
			
		

> I go to Newark every day, but I haven't seen any GI Joe around. I usually get:
> 
> Dufflebag (amazing shit!)
> Dead End
> New Jack City
> Rolex
> Renegade
> Blackjack (the blue stamp, not the black one)
> 
> Those are all pretty fucking good. My guy gets some really awesome shit. If you get that GI Joe and like it, let me know where to cop some.




Na, no one will let you kno where to cop sum cuz that aint shit ur allowed to talk about on here. Dont you think that just MAYBE its a bad look to post your dope spot on a public forum? People like that are the reasons why spots get raided n shut down, so, na, if u want to stay postin on this site , definately avoid mentionin any of that bizness. Go back to the beginnin of this thread and read the rules, you post the city its from, not the block/corner u copped it off. Does the word heat mean anything to u.....

Sorry 2 sound harsh but its jus common sense....Anyways welcome to BL hope to see many more posts in here 

Also - Fast Lane, red stamp w/a picture of a matchbox car Paterson NJ - Fuckin FIIIIIIIIIIIIRE


----------



## missfeelgood

lacey k said:
			
		

> Na, no one will let you kno where to cop sum cuz that aint shit ur allowed to talk about on here. Dont you think that just MAYBE its a bad look to post your dope spot on a public forum? People like that are the reasons why spots get raided n shut down, so, na, if u want to stay postin on this site , definately avoid mentionin any of that bizness. Go back to the beginnin of this thread and read the rules, you post the city its from, not the block/corner u copped it off. Does the word heat mean anything to u.....
> 
> Sorry 2 sound harsh but its jus common sense....Anyways welcome to BL hope to see many more posts in here
> 
> Also - Fast Lane, red stamp w/a picture of a matchbox car Paterson NJ - Fuckin FIIIIIIIIIIIIRE



Sorry dude I didn't read the rules until after I posted this.


----------



## PureLife

rolex(blue) was good

also

strong(red) strong gear short count, real short. dont bother.


----------



## firesilverlullaby

so anyone know of any stamps in south eastern va, or even richmond?


----------



## Delsyd

pain killer- red to green stamp
from paterson

lovely stuff.


----------



## PureLife

white castle(blue) ----decent

shooter(blue)---took me to the floor.


----------



## swybs

White castle, blue, Newark, decent. Green general, with army chevron logo, Newark, smallish, and bronx, purple, nice count, good taste, Newark, yummy.


----------



## parkwaysouth

XXX-green- gross
XXL-red-gross
CASINO-red-gross
ETHER-red- yet to try let yall know
WANTED-red- new batch is horrible!!!!
B;ACKJACK-red- FIRE
peace


----------



## gorgoroth

I also had some shit called pepsi, blue.
It was very, very high quality and had me destroyed, this was a few months back. did anyone else get anything like that?


----------



## swybs

Red label, "got to have it" lettering, no graphic, fire-absolute fire, crooklyn. Fire...fat count, fire. Man, brooklyn aint offering no nj price deals but damn...

Swybs


----------



## PureLife

^ i personally thought the count on them white castles was a little beat.


----------



## swybs

Purelife? I you refering to me? I wrote that it was just average. Wasn't horrible. Decent but mine were definitely not beat-this was a week or more ago.


----------



## e12dsm

Before i left jersey a few weeks ago most of the shit i was gettin from newark was called  
Hot Sauce- Pretty Descent (red stamp)
The Hulk- Bangerang, def a kneesucker (green stamp)
The Incredible Hulk- shit compared to the other Hulk's i was getting (green Stamp)
Family Guy- descent (Green Stamp)
Black Beauty- horrible, couldnt pay me to shoot that stuff (black stamp)
Back on Baghdad- probably some of the best quality/quantity ive ever had (Red Stamp)
General- Equally as good as the Baghdads, came off the same table (red stamp)

i could sit here and do this all night. but those are the more recent stamps that i had, and that i could actually remember.  God i miss newark, also hate that fucking shit hole more than a shit hole itself, as soon as i go back to jerz and step off the plane im gunna take a nice long piss on that city lol.


----------



## gregg

I just got ASAP from nework just ASAP in red letters, anyone tried it?


----------



## parkwaysouth

ETHER-red- pretty good 

yo has neone got those "100% PURE" green stamps from brickcity latley? fuckin ripofffff, lowest count ive EVER seen and cats swear they are still dimes, ugh.

also to all the brickcity dwelers, wasnt that c drought last week absolutley a nightmare??? i thought i was gunna die, never ever seen shit that bad, omg, like the whole city was either dry or u were gettin straight cut!   

I CANNOT WAIT TILL OBAMA IS PREZ cuz ol bush bush fucked everything up as far as drugs go in this country since his ignorant ass has been in washington, tired of this fuckin police state shit everywhere you go.
later fools


----------



## e12dsm

parkwaysouth said:
			
		

> ETHER-red- pretty good
> 
> yo has neone got those "100% PURE" green stamps from brickcity latley? fuckin ripofffff, lowest count ive EVER seen and cats swear they are still dimes, ugh.
> 
> also to all the brickcity dwelers, wasnt that c drought last week absolutley a nightmare??? i thought i was gunna die, never ever seen shit that bad, omg, like the whole city was either dry or u were gettin straight cut!
> 
> I CANNOT WAIT TILL OBAMA IS PREZ cuz ol bush bush fucked everything up as far as drugs go in this country since his ignorant ass has been in washington, tired of this fuckin police state shit everywhere you go.
> later fools



Ya man im not into the C but i remember hearing how bad it was a couple weeks ago when i was back home in newark, a few a my boys couldnt find it anywhere.


----------



## swybs

overdose, red, decent count, icky taste. Decent but nothing to write home about (certainly no "Got to have it" from a few days ago).

Still seeing purple Bronx with cityscape graphic. They do the trick.


----------



## missfeelgood

Just got these 2 last night in Newark:

Step Brothers and Carter 3 - both green stamps. Count is OKAY, not too impressive. Quality is pretty good. Not the BEST shit I've had, but it has me pretty fucked up and that's what counts.


----------



## missfeelgood

parkwaysouth said:
			
		

> ETHER-red- pretty good
> 
> yo has neone got those "100% PURE" green stamps from brickcity latley? fuckin ripofffff, lowest count ive EVER seen and cats swear they are still dimes, ugh.
> 
> also to all the brickcity dwelers, wasnt that c drought last week absolutley a nightmare??? i thought i was gunna die, never ever seen shit that bad, omg, like the whole city was either dry or u were gettin straight cut!
> 
> I CANNOT WAIT TILL OBAMA IS PREZ cuz ol bush bush fucked everything up as far as drugs go in this country since his ignorant ass has been in washington, tired of this fuckin police state shit everywhere you go.
> later fools



I got a few of those 100% Pure bullshit bags a few days ago. I told my guy they sucked so he switched out.


----------



## gregg

missfeelgood said:
			
		

> Just got these 2 last night in Newark:
> 
> Step Brothers and Carter 3 - both green stamps. Count is OKAY, not too impressive. Quality is pretty good. Not the BEST shit I've had, but it has me pretty fucked up and that's what counts.



I had the carter 3s a few weeks ago.. they seemed to have some insoluble cut, but what can u do.. i guess they were ok.


----------



## samerulesapply

I got some "Black Magic" a while back.  Recently, though, this kid's been wrapping shit up in clips from porn mags, because "it's better than sex."


----------



## NickyBundles

I luv It, red ink, decent size good qual.
Grand Opening, blue ink, small and average dope if that.
Unibomber, black ink i think, it's like chillin wit girls that spit fiyya.
 That is all for now, dope's getting boreing, real life is getting not boring. its teh coolest ever


----------



## iamshmuckish

gettin some red stamped "count time" or "county time"(seems more relevant) fire ass bags


----------



## bella bee

hummer


----------



## parkwaysouth

bella bee said:
			
		

> hummer



8)  8)  8)


----------



## Atlien3

sourlemone said:
			
		

> I don't think i've ever heard of anyone refer to heroin by 'brand name', except in pulp fiction. I'm in sydney btw...is this an American thing?



its a new york, new jersey thing, down here in new orleans they dont even sell folds, they sell baggies with no stamp


----------



## missfeelgood

Has anyone gotten Detox (small blue bag, blue stamp) from Newark? I got it today but I'm not too sure about it yet.


----------



## PureLife

strong (blue) decent size and quality.

50 cents (green) enjoyable

dope deep (red) fat sacs decent skag

gucci ( red and green two-tonned, also had the gucci logo ontop) fat bags awesome skag,


----------



## GbizzleMcGrizzle

Well what i've seen in the nyc area the last few weeks:
unstamped untaped white bags, -depends on who you get them from
18th ave blue- garbage
Everlasting black- pretty good
Acura red- AWESOME
lacoste red - pretty good

well so many more i can't remeber


----------



## jhf429

Nitro
Call of Duty
Dodge

The rest was unnamed stuff from Philly.


----------



## PureLife

ive gotten the gucci's on and off for over a month and its the same good ass skag. Kinda suprisining.


----------



## dieselbaby

Is Paterson still hot as fuck or has it cooled down a little bit lately?

What's the hot stampies around right now?


----------



## Piffington

^^^ Yeah, I wanna know if its still hot for those wanting to street cop over in Ptown.


----------



## PureLife

As far as I know,p-town is hotter than fire. Even certain sections of newark are hot as hell. literally some spots you just cant access to anymore


----------



## PureLife

rolex (green w/ symbol) huge count great quality overall.


----------



## parkwaysouth

PureLife said:
			
		

> As far as I know,p-town is hotter than fire. Even certain sections of newark are hot as hell. literally some spots you just cant access to anymore




YUP SO CORRECT ON THAT ONE PURE, thats y i stopped goin over there, that fuckin city is SATURATED with narcos and feds. They added a 2nd task force ONLY dedicated to street level narcotics activity. So now u got the feds, the sheriifs dept and paterson pd's huge narc squad, absolutley rediculous. 

On another note, PURE i had that green ROLEX other day and those are some very nice folds, fire and fat! woot woot

Some stampys from the past week:

COUNT TIME-red- FIRE and FAT%)   
BE ON TIME-red-same as above jus not as fatty%) 
BOOGEYMAN-green- decent shit
SECOND TO NONE-red-   ehh8) 
CASINO-purple- garbage 
DEATH SENTENCE-red- good ass shit right there boy :D 
BRING IT ON-green- fucking puke yuk!!  
WARNING-red- 2nd batch is out now and is absolutley garbage 


peeece folk


----------



## PureLife

fabulous(blue)------- aiiight, wish i got them green rolex's again

the blue rolex's were equally as goodl


----------



## parkwaysouth

NOW AND LATER-purple- grade A jerzy scag %) 

BASEBALL-green- small count but good shit  

DEATH SENTENCE-red- best buy of the year next to HULK- huge ass fuckin bags and AMAZING quality!!!


----------



## swybs

Yo, I was getting those purple now and laters for a long time-are they in the smaller bags? I felt like my count was short like tiny tim on those mofos.


----------



## Khadijah

Yea those now n laters were fiiiiree yo. best shit i had had in a while at that point. good 2 see they still out. when i got em count was iight. Pkwy I bet we was in the same area aswell, PureL i already kno we was fuckin around in the same areas.

here is the deal in paterson

I be there every day for non dope related reasons so from a regular stand point I can say how it looks. the one thing that I noticed changed from before the summer is that the Regulars be out alot by the dope blocks. now the difference is that alot of times u would never see the regulars where there was dope activity the sheriff boys were on that. no doubt u can get picked up by any of em, take ur pick , narcs, regulars, or watever, but my point is that they used to b more concerned with regular crime or watever and now they seem to be out alot more in dope areas. basically, the regulars are out everywhere lookin over things, and there is alot more presence by them than there was before. I notice a LOT of undercover cars jus cruisin thru aswell. 

It also depends wat day and the time of day. earlier in the morning before 11 is always good becuz the new shift starts at 11. around lunch time is pretty chill becuz theres alot of ppl all over handlin their biz . afternoon tho and as soon as u start to go later into the day it gets hotter and the closer u get to the end of th wk the # of ppl lookin to bust yo ass goes up ya dig.

It definately reachd a peak in june/july tho , maybe thats just me as i felt the walls closin in and knew that it was gonna b my time sooner or later cuz i was coppin there every day sumtimes multiple times a day and felt liek it was only a matter of time, so mabye my perspective of that is fucked up, but Id b more confident of hittin up the spot now than i was a month ago if u wanna put it like that.

Dont forget that the elmwd park police is deep in ptown too, Pkwysouth i believe that is the 2nd task force u r talkin about , the one that EPPD has with Ptown , the bergen/passaic narc squad. they the ones u really gota look out for they aint playin over there.

one thing tho, suprisingly some of the areas that u would think are hot, are a lil more lo key when in reality the areas that u would b going to, to AVOID hittin the hot areas, are startin to get alot of police activity as they realize that ppl are goin there in stead u feel me? Like when they did that thing about the Bama's in the bergen record, we was all like "Haa, fuckem, we on Madison we safe." but now that is a very well known area. 

Ima  say, that if u hit it the right time of day, and get in n out, there is still a lot of spots u can hit if u got #'s. I wouldnt street cop (meanin wait to get flagged down or holla'd at) unless u A, on foot, or B, already handlin somethin in the area and got ur shit put up right, or C kno the area well enough to not look like a dumbass tryna cop dope. I go by the spots i use to cop at a few times a wk at least, and check em out to see how shits lookin. u can definately tell the influence that the boys have had on the dope trade over here tho.


----------



## sandman9r

What I've seen so far in Bronx, NY

Strong Medicine - Below Average Quality
NY Yankees Logo - Average
Unstamped - Average


----------



## ClubbinGuido

I see you Matt.  What stamps did you get bro?


----------



## phr

He copped "CG's sis." Pink stamp, and it was tight. 


Nah, but I wouldn't use first names...


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Who said that was his first name you paranoid tweeker? His first name is Walter, middle name Von and last name Stu'mpfuck.


----------



## swybs

Fuck the 5-0. Fuck the troopers. Fuck dea. Fuck border patrol. Fuck atf. Fuck blackwater and the us military, when they work on drug-related missions. Even fuck the canadian mounties-and their damn stupid costumes.

Still rocking purple stamped "the bronx" from, ironically, the bricks...


----------



## NickyBundles

whats good swybs, you still on that 3 weeks on sub-ox switch over shit, thats gota be gettin old if you are, i cant stand switchin like that, how you doin anyways. 

oh and to keep on the thread,
blue bags no stamp dont no how it is cause i quit so fuck dope till the next episode.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Posts above unapproved. Bluelight is not here to help you score drugs, please don't ask for advice on how to do so.


----------



## elbroski

double sealed red mercedes with the word "cars" underneath.  Piss poor count, excellent quality, some straight diesel.  Pittsburgh area.


----------



## elbroski

*just me...?*

is it just me, or are double sealed philly-style (long, thin) bags consistently have a  shorter count than the shorter, fatter bags?  I mean it could very well be just where I'm from but I was curious to see what others had to say.


----------



## phr

^
The count varies everywhere. I've had bags in Philly that were 50mg's, and others that were well over 150mgs, some even over 200mgs. IME, the people that bag them don't weigh out each bag. They usually have a little scooper, often a modified plastic straw, that they use to fill the bags. The weight varies often, even within the same brand and batch. As long as the set amount of weight they have covers a set amount of bags, they're cool.


----------



## SyntheticBoy

btw 

Supernatural = Green stamp- Iiight skimp tho

NY Yannkes = Blue stamp- Rare find for t-town, decent tho

Ez-Pass = Blue stamp- Skimp but okay

60-40 = Green stamp - Speedy D but deff not fire. 

^^^^^^Only Stamps i ever got, kinda new to all of this anyone wanna give me some info... also tell me rules about what i can n cannot post since this is totaly new, i read the rules but i dont know whats st8 n wahts not so get at me


----------



## sinnomngrl

NJ- 
stay away from these two :True Religion-green stamp
                                             Mummy-green stamp

The first  is cut w some nasty shit that made me sickernhell
the second is just booty.


----------



## swybs

Purple colored "black diamond" with a diamond image, NJ, decent count, good quality.


----------



## iamshmuckish

white double sealed bags, blue stamp"blue magic" north philly...low count...average quility..dont waste ur time if you can go elsewhere

Don't mention specific locations. It doesn't matter if every dopefiend in Philly knows it. -phrozen


----------



## LiquidICE

I took a little time off from the D and got out of jersey for a little bit but Im back and I have to say that the Red Ferrari's are fuckin bomb ass bags. I mean I was doing like 7 or 8 bag shots less than a month ago and this shit is sooooo good that I snorted 3 bags and I am fuckin wrecked. I know that these came out of paterson so if you know any connects there instead of newark i would try and get em. Very, VEry PUre. Enjoy!!!!


----------



## parkwaysouth

*new shit*

KING OF NY-red- FAT AND FIRE  
FIRE AND ICE-red- pure trash  
MUMMY-green- r they fucking serious?? garbage  
DOPEFIEND-green-FAT AND FIRE%) 
BENTLEY-green- light count decent shit -same as 100%pure stamps 


later folk


----------



## elbroski

red stamp "cobra's", never seen or even heard of these things but ill let ya'll know how decent it is when i do it...which will be soon.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Red Stamp.  Lighten it is called.  NY/NJ Area.  Anyone ever have it?


----------



## GenericMind

This thread has become too much of a source and LE risk so I'm closing it. If you have any questions feel free to PM me.


----------

